# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy phay giường LY-Dragon2016.

## Luyến

Chào ace diễn đàn chúc anh em một buổi tối vui vẻ bên gia đình thân yêu. 
Để đáp ứng nhu cầu công việc và giải quyết những khuyết điểm của máy phay giường cũ phiên bản V1 LY-bê tông 2013  :Cool:  :Cool:  . 
Nay em cho ra lò phiên bản V2 LY-Dragon2016.

Cấu hình máy. 
Kích thước bao máy 4300x6030x4000mm 
Hành trình làm việc 2800x5300x900mm
Ray dẫn hướng và visme Hiwin 
Điều khiển controler cong công nghiệp
Động cơ điều khiển trục Ác sẻrvo 
Spindle atc Bt40 7,5kw - 8000rpm làm mát bằng dầu.

Hình ảnh đầu tiên của máy phay giường phiên bản rồng LY-Dragon2016







Đính kèm 26747

----------

Diyodira, dylan, Ga con, h-d, huanpt, hung1706, minhdt_cdt10, racing boy, solero, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng cụ lên con máy to đoành cách mạng  :Smile: 

Các cao thủ kết cấu đâu rồi không vào chém tẹo cho vui nhà nhỉ ?  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Em không có khái niệm gì về máy to, rau tờ lại càng tịt, động tí đến kết cấu thì túm áo mấy cha trên này hỏi nhoắng cả lên, có phán cái gì không đúng các bác bỏ qua cho em nhá. 

Nếu em làm con máy này thì phần đế em ưu tiên trước. Vì cái con rau tờ này nó chạy cả 3 trục trên cái đế. Vậy cứ làm cái đế đủ chắc theo yêu cầu cá nhân rồi tính tiếp. Con máy c bé tẹo của em xy có 450x800 mà dùng tôn 6cm + 4cm = 10 cm làm bàn x em mới thấy tạm ổn. Khi nó phay em đứng lên thấy cũng ổn ổn với tiêu chí DIY.

Vậy cụ cứ làm cái đế, roài thì thử tải bằng cách bê con máy tiện 2 tấn ngoài sân bỏ lên xem có bị võng không, sau thay con C sủi 3 tấn, ổn nữa thì cho cả 2 con lên, tiếp nữa cho con C sủi nó phay xem cái đế có rung không .... gia cố đến bao giờ cảm thấy tự hài lòng là được ợ.

Còn thiên hạ thì em thấy bọn tàu nó làm cái máy giống của cụ, hành trình 2500 x 8000 như thế này :



https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...527814562.html

Thì nó nặng 92 tấn. Mình không có điều kiện gia công, tính kết cấu như nó thì mình làm theo yêu cầu của mình thui ợ.

----------

Luyến, thanh my

----------


## CKD

Thật là em chẵng biết góp ý thế nào.. vì cái base thro hình ảnh thì.. xong mất rồi.
Phải chi bác chủ phát thảo ý tưởng, kết cấu em còn tham gia chém cho thành bão.. đằng này..  :Frown: 

Theo những hình ảnh trên... em phán bản thân khung sẽ chịu lực kém, run động.

Còn với kích thước ấy mà 20 tone thì không nặng. Cho là có liên kết với nền đi chăng nữa thì vẫn không nặng.

Vì thiếu nhiều chi tiết nên chỉ tạm ý kiến vậy.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ cụ tuấn hói  :EEK!: 
em hiểu ý cụ rồi ạ, dể mấy con máy vài tấn lên thử độ võng và kiểm tra luôn độ biến dang của kết cấu luôn ạ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
@ Ckc ban đầu em cũng ngại vi chẳng biết bắt đầu từ đâu để đủ tự tin post lên diễn đàn ạ. sau khi hàn cái khung em đứng lên nhẩy nhẩy em thấy nó không dung dinh gì lên thấy thích ạ. em post lên mong tìm được sự góp ý nhiệt tình của các cụ.

----------


## Diyodira

dư lày có làm 80 tấn sắt thì cũng không ăn thua gì, càng nặng càng khổ. vì nền đâu có chắc và ổn định, máy giường tụi nhựt bổn đúc đế bằng gang và nặng là có lý do của nó, không lệ thuộc vào mặt đất.
tiếc thật, sao bác L không đổ bê tông cái đế nhỉ, còn chi phí để tập trung cho trục X và hệ trượt. với lại làm kiểu như hình bác Tuấn thầy bói là chuẩn cho giường nhé.
hệ trượt của bác dùng loại gì, cái này quan trọng nha.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> dư lày có làm 80 tấn sắt thì cũng không ăn thua gì, càng nặng càng khổ. vì nền đâu có chắc và ổn định, máy giường tụi nhựt bổn đúc đế bằng gang và nặng là có lý do của nó, không lệ thuộc vào mặt đất.
> tiếc thật, sao bác L không đổ bê tông cái đế nhỉ, còn chi phí để tập trung cho trục X và hệ trượt. với lại làm kiểu như hình bác Tuấn thầy bói là chuẩn cho giường nhé.
> hệ trượt của bác dùng loại gì, cái này quan trọng nha.


Lúc tối anh Tuấn có qua nhà em và anh cũng bàn là sẽ đổ be tông vào gầm máy. Nhưng khổ lỗi là nếu đổ vàáoex mất 24 khối be tông tương đương 72 tấn cộng với trọng lượng hiện tại sẽ thành gần 100 tấn  :Stick Out Tongue: . Xưởng nhà em cách chỗ làm này hơn 1km vận chuyển sao đây .

Trục Y em lắp 2 cặp ray bi hiwin bản 35mm 16 con trượt 
Trục X 1 cặp ray hiwin 45 đai 4m 6 con trượt và 1 cây ray con lăn 45mm trước mua của anh nam 
Trục Z 2 cặp ray hiwin 35 dài 1,6m 12 con trượt 
Trục XZ chạy vísme trục Y dùng thanh răng 4M

----------


## Tuấn

Em lại liều mạng vác cái can 20 lít ra em can cụ Luyến tiếp ạ. 

Có anh em diến đàn biết, em chế máy cố gắng làm sao dưới 10 tấn, còn nặng hơn thì phải tính phương án vận chuyển, lắp đặt rất rõ ràng.

Máy dưới 5 tấn thì thế nào cũng được. Máy trên 10 tấn bắt đầu có vấn đề, còn 20 tấn thì nghiêm túc luôn ạ. Con máy của cụ làm xong gần 30 tấn, vận chuyển đường làng cực kì khoai, chưa kể phải câu lên cẩu xuống.

Để an toàn thì một con máy 20 tấn em dùng 4 cẩu 40 tấn móc 4 góc, kèm theo bộ gá cho cẩu vài tấn nữa để đảm bảo khung máy không bị vặn.

Để an toàn cụ vẫn nên dời khung máy sang xưởng mới, căn chỉnh, đổ bê tông cố định rồi lắp tiếp ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

kết cấu hàn I,H được hàn chông lên nhau và được đan xen những miếng thép đứng dày vuông góc cao 70cm. toàn bộ khung bệ được chia 50 khoang cấu tạo Ô dạng tổ ong sau khi làm xong phần kết cấu bệ máy em sẽ đặt lên trên 1 phặt phẳng thép dày mà hàn chết tạo liên kết khối cho toàn bộ phần khung. phần mặt chữ T sẽ được gép bằng thép 30mm và 40mm như vậy tổng cộng phần mặt sẽ dầy 9cm.
 còn vụ vận chuyển chưa có cách nào cụ ạ. máy nặng quá thì em tính sau vậy

----------


## hqkcnc

chào bác, không có í ném đá, nhưng vui vì anh em diy làm dc những thứ khủng rùi, về kiến thức mình xin xách dép của anh em trên đây, do cũng bị hổng kiến thức nhiều nên nhiêu lúc ko tự tin viết bài, ngoài con cùi bắp khắc gỗ ở nhà ra , thì chẳng có gì hoành tráng, nhưng xin mạn phép đưa ý kiến của mình, xin các bô lão nhẹ tay.
1. xem qua kết cấu khung, bác làm bằng I, H, hàn chồng nên nhau tại chỗ cánh của vật liệu, mà không có tăng cứng bụng, mình hơi sợ sẽ có thể xé cánh của I, nếu vật liệu ko đủ dày, khi cẩu kéo di chuyển.
2. cái bản ray trục Y, bác để 35, ổn không vậy, nên muốn xem thiết kế dc ko bác.
3. nặng nhẹ về vấn đề vận chuyển, ko phải không có cách ngoài việc dùng cẩu, bác thừ tham khảo heavy troller xem, nhưng mặt bằng vận chuyển nữa bác.
4. cái chiều cao nưa bác, tính sao cho kháng trọng lực, nó liên quan mật thiết với khối lượng mà, bác có dự tính sao
5. có rất nhiều máy khổ lớn, khối lượng khủng hơn nhiêu, tôi thấy người ta chia máy thành từng block, sao đó ra hiện trường ghép lại bằng bulong và hệ thống tăng chỉnh vuông góc XYZ.
Có bấy nhiêu thui ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Vâng thanks bác hqkcnc đã góp ý. Em thì khong coi nhưng coment  gói  ý của anh là ném đá đâu ạ. Ngược lại em rất thich ace quan tâm vào góp ý để em nhanh hoàn thiện sản phẩm của mình ah. Em xin trả lời 5 câu hỏi ah
- thép H và I em hàn chồng len nhau tại chỗ sống của cây H,I em đều han những tấm thép dầy tạo thành gan tăng cứng cho toàn bộ kết cấu khung. 
- bản ray 35mm là kết cấu có sẵn của 2 combo em mua ở kho 7 trước đây. Em khong muốn thay ray vì bộ khung đó đã thiết kế lỗ ốc định vị ray và độ dầy của khung đó đã phù hợp roiif ah. 
- em lan tăn nhất vụ vận chuyển này ah.Em cũng đã liên hệ xe pooc rồi ah họ nói nếu nặng quá thì dùng pooc lùn xe này có thể chuyển được 90 tấn thế là bụng em mở cờ roiif ah. 
- với thiết kế đơn giản này của em em hi vọng sẽ chịu đựng được trọng lượng của những cái phôi khủng mà em sẽ phay sau này Hihi . Sau khi Hàn xong kết cấu bệ em sẽ cho 2 cái máy phay 1 cái máy tiện nhà em len để kiểm tra thực tế xem độ chịu đựng của nó đến đau. Nếu bị võng biến dạng thì tính tiếp ah. Bí quá thì sẽ chuyển nó ra xưởng mới sau đó đổ bê tông vào trong như ý của bác Tuấn ah.
- do máy này em lắp ghép từ những combo có sẵn và được lắp ghép toàn bộ bằng bu lông len việc tháo rời khi vận chuyển là chuyện em đã tính roiif ah.  
Thanks

----------


## CKD

Cụ cho thêm một số ảnh chi tiết vào.

Chứ với những cái hình của bác đã post, cách ghép mấy cây I & H.. thì mình cảm thấy nó phí sắt quá. Vì với cách ghép ấy nó không mang lại kết quả như khối lượng sắt ấy phải mang lại.

Có thể là bác còn kết cấu phụ mà qua ảnh không thấy được. Nhưng với những gì thấy được thì thấy không ổn  :Big Grin:

----------

Diyodira, Luyến

----------


## secondhand

Chuyện đã rồi thì sao ta?!?! Thôi thì chém cho version 3  :Big Grin:  

Đúng là tốn quá nhiều sắt thép mà hiệu quả ko cao, các thanh dầm chỉ liên kết ngoài cánh của thanh I/H, khi vận chuyển chúng xé như chơi. Với diện tích lớn vậy chỉ có nước nhờ xe cẩu bóc container nó kẹp thôi, hoặc cẩu kato nó thò đầu vào gắp ra.

Quy trình gia công ngược  :Big Grin: 
Với kích thước máy này thì khổ tole đủ chiều dài Y, chiều ngang X phải ghép 2 tấm làm mặt máy. Bác cho thả lam dọc liền làm khung xương, xương ngang phải chịu ghép thôi, các mối ghép hàn liền mạch, chiều cao khung xương 400mm dầy 6mm chắc đủ (khung xương xà lan 250 tấn cũng cỡ đó và cũng ghép vậy thôi) Khi ghép hết khung xương tiếp tục thả lam bản 100 lên làm chân máy, lam ngoài biên 200mm để bắt bulong xuống nền. Chơi kiểu ngược  này cũng tội cho thợ hàn vì phải hàn ngửa  :Big Grin:  ..... xong úp nó lại. Ặc viết đến đây xem hình lại hình như xưởng bác ko có cẩu trần thì sao mà úp ta ... "thấy cũng tội nhưng thôi cũng kệ"

... Sau khi chuyển chúng đến nơi an tọa, cân bàn lên cao đúng vị trí (cân thủy á), đóng hộc bơm bê tông giáp mặt chân đế, cho bulong chân đế xuống bê tông ngậm luôn. Nghĩ ngơi vài ngày vì bê tông ko có phụ gia, về xưởng tiếp tục phần trên.

Chém trên đt nhiêu đây mỏi tay thiệt  :Big Grin:  Trước kia có làm vài năm trong ngành đóng tàu, nay mang ra áp dụng cho cnc ko biết có tội ko ta, nếu có tội các bác xử nhẹ cho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hqkcnc, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Tội đó bác đồ cũ.
Trong tàu thuyền thì độ bền kết cấu quan trọng. Tất nhiên là có cứng vững. Nhưng giới hạn biến dạng & run động cho phép lớn.
Với CNC thì độ cứng & bền không chưa đủ. Khã năng kháng lực, chống run rất quan trọng. Vì lực tác dụng là xung lực.

Không nhìn rỏ kết cấu, nhưng với cách ghép I & H thấy được trên hình.. thì cứng có thể cứng nhưng yêu cầu chống biến dạng & run động thì thấy không đạt với khối lượng sắt đã dùng.

Mà cụ đồ cũ có làm bên tàu thuỷ à?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ CKD 
Vâng chưa có gì mới ah. Những hình ảnh hôm trước póst chỉ là đính gá len thoii ạ. Để han hết những mối Hàn của cái khung này 2 máy Hàn hàn liên tục chắc cỡ 10-15 ngày . 

@ seconhand 


Em thì không Hàn ngược được ah. Giàn cẩu nhà em cẩu được có 2 tấn lên chẳng dại gì mà em cho lật cái khung 20 tấn đau ah. Em đành để anh em chịu khổ chui vào trong hàn ngược lên. Những tấm sắt dầy 14mm dài 6000 cao ngang ngực được hàn dọc 2 bên sườn. 2 Tấm nữa 20mm được hàn phia trước và phía sau khung máy. Phía bên trong khung cũng được Đan như vậy tạo lên kết cấu dạng vách tường nang đỡ toàn bộ khung và chịu lực võng. 
@ diyodira 
cai khung này của em chỉ là cái bệ độ cứng của nó có thể sử lý bằng cách sử lý nền móng song kê máy tại nhiều điểm tiếp xúc chân đế xuống mặt đất sẽ hạn chế co vặn sau khi đặt tấm lớn le gia cong sau này . Trước mắt em cứ làm sau khi làm xong em sẽ đặt mấy cái máy nhà em lên để thử.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chuyện đã rồi thì sao ta?!?! Thôi thì chém cho version 3  
> 
> Đúng là tốn quá nhiều sắt thép mà hiệu quả ko cao, các thanh dầm chỉ liên kết ngoài cánh của thanh I/H, khi vận chuyển chúng xé như chơi. Với diện tích lớn vậy chỉ có nước nhờ xe cẩu bóc container nó kẹp thôi, hoặc cẩu kato nó thò đầu vào gắp ra.
> 
> Quy trình gia công ngược 
> Với kích thước máy này thì khổ tole đủ chiều dài Y, chiều ngang X phải ghép 2 tấm làm mặt máy. Bác cho thả lam dọc liền làm khung xương, xương ngang phải chịu ghép thôi, các mối ghép hàn liền mạch, chiều cao khung xương 400mm dầy 6mm chắc đủ (khung xương xà lan 250 tấn cũng cỡ đó và cũng ghép vậy thôi) Khi ghép hết khung xương tiếp tục thả lam bản 100 lên làm chân máy, lam ngoài biên 200mm để bắt bulong xuống nền. Chơi kiểu ngược  này cũng tội cho thợ hàn vì phải hàn ngửa  ..... xong úp nó lại. Ặc viết đến đây xem hình lại hình như xưởng bác ko có cẩu trần thì sao mà úp ta ... "thấy cũng tội nhưng thôi cũng kệ"
> 
> ... Sau khi chuyển chúng đến nơi an tọa, cân bàn lên cao đúng vị trí (cân thủy á), đóng hộc bơm bê tông giáp mặt chân đế, cho bulong chân đế xuống bê tông ngậm luôn. Nghĩ ngơi vài ngày vì bê tông ko có phụ gia, về xưởng tiếp tục phần trên.
> 
> Chém trên đt nhiêu đây mỏi tay thiệt  Trước kia có làm vài năm trong ngành đóng tàu, nay mang ra áp dụng cho cnc ko biết có tội ko ta, nếu có tội các bác xử nhẹ cho


Em tính sơ thì với kết cấu bác đưa, tôn mặt 20, tôn gân đan khoảng cách 500, cộng linh tinh tổn tấm đế nặng khoảng 6.5 tấn. Sau đó đổ bê tông .... Nhẹ mà cứng hơn nhiều so với thiết kế của cụ chủ thớt  :Smile:

----------


## secondhand

> Mà cụ đồ cũ có làm bên tàu thuỷ à?


He he ra trường chuyển hộ khẩu vào đó luôn cho gần nhà, cũng hết 4 năm bên phân xưởng tiện, nhưng chủ yếu là văn nghệ, vì thời điểm đó văn nghệ quần chúng đang cao trào  :Big Grin:  Rảnh rỗi đi dạo phân xưởng vỏ nên cũng biết chút chút về kết cấu thế thôi.
Tất nhiên với kết cấu như trên thì ko đủ kháng lực và chống rung, nhưng ít ra nó cũng chống biến dang khi vận chuyển. 1 con xà lan hàng trăm tấn, dài hàng chục mét mà hạ thủy dọc thì khó mà lường được chuyện gì xảy ra khi nó rời khỏi ray, nhưng với kết cấu thế mình chứng kiến trót lọt 100% mà ko phải trục lên hàn lại vì nó ... vô nước  :Big Grin: 
Dự án của bác chủ là bê tông, nên kháng lực và chống rung do bê tông đảm nhận. Mình nghĩ với kết cấu trên nó hiệu quả hơn cách bác chủ đang hành.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CNC FANUC

> ������ @ CKD 
> Vâng chưa có gì mới ah. Những hình ảnh hôm trước póst chỉ là đính gá len thoii ạ. Để han hết những mối Hàn của cái khung này 2 máy Hàn hàn liên tục chắc cỡ 10-15 ngày . 
> 
> @ seconhand 
> 
> 
> Em thì không Hàn ngược được ah. Giàn cẩu nhà em cẩu được có 2 tấn lên chẳng dại gì mà em cho lật cái khung 20 tấn đau ah. Em đành để anh em chịu khổ chui vào trong hàn ngược lên. Những tấm sắt dầy 14mm dài 6000 cao ngang ngực được hàn dọc 2 bên sườn. 2 Tấm nữa 20mm được hàn phia trước và phía sau khung máy. Phía bên trong khung cũng được Đan như vậy tạo lên kết cấu dạng vách tường nang đỡ toàn bộ khung và chịu lực võng. 
> @ diyodira 
> cai khung này của em chỉ là cái bệ độ cứng của nó có thể sử lý bằng cách sử lý nền móng song kê máy tại nhiều điểm tiếp xúc chân đế xuống mặt đất sẽ hạn chế co vặn sau khi đặt tấm lớn le gia cong sau này . Trước mắt em cứ làm sau khi làm xong em sẽ đặt mấy cái máy nhà em lên để thử.


Hàn xong vứt nó ra ngoài trời mươi bữa cho nó mềm rồi gia công tiếp

----------

duclong, Luyến

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Khi hạ thủy... thân tàu bị biến dạng lớn. Nhưng là biến dạng đàn hồi.. nên sau đó nó bình thường lại.

Nếu nói nghĩ cho bác chủ thì em thì em cực lực phản đối bác chủ tiếp tục dự án. Vì những liên kết đã lên hình.. chắc chắn khi gặp lực sẽ đàn hồi kinh. Còn nếu lấy sắt nặng để bù lại thì em hoàn toàn không ý kiến vì chi phí không phải của em ạ  :Big Grin: .

Muốn làm khung sàn cứng... em chẵng mấy khi thấy cái kết cấu I & H chồng lên nhau như thế.. vì khã năng chống uốn không tăng lên là bao... so với những gì phải bỏ ra. Hay nói cách khác là hiệu quả kinh tế của thiết kế này không cao, không hiệu quả. Với thiết kế tốt hơn, khoa học hơn thì chỉ cần tốn ít phôi liệu (sắt) và công thợ hơn vẫn đạt được độ cứng tương đương, khã năng kháng run động cũng cao hơn.

Như đã nói.. em không rỏ ý đồ của bác chủ đã, đang và sẽ làm gì với cái khung này. Nên em vẫn chưa phân tích cụ thể là tại sao nó run động, tại sao nó "yếu" nếu mục đích làm nó là CNC.
Ngoài ra cũng chưa biết quy mô của mấy cái trục X, Y, Z sẽ ra sao. Yêu cầu chính xác gia công thế nào v.v... nên cũng khó mà đoán được độ cứng của khung sẽ ảnh hưởng gì. Nhở bác chủ chỉ cần chạy dao be bé thì chỉ cần khối lượng của khung + phôi + các thiết bị cơ khí khắc là đủ cứng roài.

PS: cụ đồ cũ.
Hôm nào chém gió về tàu thủy nhe cụ.. chuyên ngành của em là thiết kế tàu thủy đó ạ. Mấy cái linh tinh kia.. là học lóm thôi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@CNC FANUC
ok anh cảm ơn. 




> Hehe!
> Nếu nói nghĩ cho bác chủ thì em thì em cực lực phản đối bác chủ tiếp tục dự án. Vì những liên kết đã lên hình.. chắc chắn khi gặp lực sẽ đàn hồi kinh. Còn nếu lấy sắt nặng để bù lại thì em hoàn toàn không ý kiến vì chi phí không phải của em ạ .


mà bác thấy em mất tiền bác không thương em ah? em đang thử nghiệm mà nếu hàn xong ổn thì em làm tiếp. không ổn thì bỏ sau này làm cái máy cắt plasma. 
haha em nhớ ra roài em sẽ gạ lại Cụ Tuấn Hói cụ í đang âm mưu 1 cái bàn plasma khủng  :Smile:  :Smile: 

thôi chán nói về cái bệ máy roài vì chắc sẽ phải 1 tuần nữa mới song em sẽ cập nhật tiến độ công việc sau ạ. bây giờ em khoe lại trục X và trục Y của máy cho các cụ chém tiếp ạ. trục Y là 2 cục dài dài còn trục X là cục ngắn ngắn ạ. Còn trục Z thì em đang chờ con spindle của kẻ hủy diệt gửi ra để hoàn thiện nốt 




@ kẻ hủy diệt 
Cụ thay bi nhanh giúp em với em đang mong chờ em nó quá. ������

----------


## CKD

Thấy bác mất tiền, em lo nên mới một chứ run, hai chữ yếu. Mà bác có dừng lại đâu.
Còn mấy cái ảnh của bác.. thì không thể hiện hết được kết cấu.
Mấy cái ý bác trình bày thì không mấy hiểu ý.

Nên chẵng dám nói thêm nhiều. Vì biết đâu bác đã chuẩn bị giải pháp rồi mà chưa show lên.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## secondhand

Gạo đã nấu gần thành cơm rồi mà tắt lửa thì chỉ có nước ... sình. Thôi thì cứ nấu tiếp lỡ có khô nhão gì tính sao, hay thậm chí khét khê gì đó, cũng rút kinh nguyệt cho lần sao để thêm bớt nước cho chắc cơm  :Big Grin: 
Mà công nhận kể hủy diệt của bác chủ khiếp thiệt.
. 



> Hehe!
> Khi hạ thủy... thân tàu bị biến dạng lớn. Nhưng là biến dạng đàn hồi.. nên sau đó nó bình thường 
> 
> PS: cụ đồ cũ.
> Hôm nào chém gió về tàu thủy nhe cụ.. chuyên ngành của em là thiết kế tàu thủy đó ạ. Mấy cái linh tinh kia.. là học lóm thôi.


Ẹc ẹc ... CKD lại đọc lướt nữa rùi. Thế thì nói lại rõ rằng, với kết cấu như xà lan thì chi phí thấp hơn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo độ cứng vững. Việc chống rung lắc gì đó thì do bê tong bao.

Về chuyên môn thì cũng nhắc luôn, tuy chung chổ nhưng khác việc, cứ 1 quí đứng máy tiện và 1 quí ôm cây guitar lead, cứ thế luân phiên năm này sang năm khác
Còn thiết kế tàu thủy ư .... biết mịa gì đâu mà chém vời chặc hở bới cụ CKD.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Thấy bác mất tiền, em lo nên mới một chứ run, hai chữ yếu. Mà bác có dừng lại đâu.
> Còn mấy cái ảnh của bác.. thì không thể hiện hết được kết cấu.
> Mấy cái ý bác trình bày thì không mấy hiểu ý.
> 
> Nên chẵng dám nói thêm nhiều. Vì biết đâu bác đã chuẩn bị giải pháp rồi mà chưa show lên.


Em cũng nghĩ như cụ, chắc bác chủ đã chuẩn bị giải pháp rồi nên thui ae mình ngồi chờ bác ấy show hàng lên roài xem típ  :Smile: 

Bi chừ chém gióa tẹo cho vui nha, giả sử các bác phải làm con máy đại loại kiểu này thì các bác sẽ làm thế nào ạ ?

Chế loại lắp ghép các cục dời rồi lắp vào với nhau như thế này :



Hay là làm thành cái thớt rồi lắp các thứ lên kiểu này :



Kiểu làm nguyên con thì chắc là ổn định hơn rồi, còn loại lắp ghép thì sử lý nền như thế nào để nó ổn định được nhỉ các cụ ? Em nhìn thấy nó đặt luôn lên nền nhà, nhỡ nền nó co ngót thì làm sao nhỉ ?

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## CKD

Với size kiểu này.. thấy toàn là modun vì thuận tiện cho việc di chuyển.
Nguyên con như thế, đừng nói ở vn phải lót tay cực mạnh mới chở được. Ở nn muốn chở nó, không lót tay thì chi phí cũng rất lớn vì phải có xe mở đường, hậu cần rất mệt.

Nó làm modun tới nơi lắp lại. Chưa nói phần nền chổ đó cũng phải được làm riêng, đủ sức chịu con máy.
Một số giải pháp là liên kết con máy xuống nền, nền mống là một phần của kết cấu luôn.

Của bác chủ, 20T em thấy chưa phải là nặng. Vì trước em có con phay nặng 14t, cẩu đi vô tư.
Mỗi tội máy có diện tích lớn quá, cẩu sẽ gây biến dạng (em éo tin bọn cẩu). Muốn cẩu chuẩn thì dây nhợ lòng thòng và đòi hỏi khoản không phải lớn.

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Nói đến vụ vận chuyển, em ngồi em ngắm con rau tờ mini nguyên con ở hình thứ 2, hành trình bé tẹo có 3,5m x 2,4m mà phủ bì mỗi chiều nó 8m, cao xuýt 5m, không hiểu về VN thì đưa nó chui qua trạm soát vé với gầm cầu vượt kiểu gì nhỉ ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## hqkcnc

em bổ sung thêm nhé, Việc máy nặng nhẹ có liên quan đến vận chuyển , đó là điều rõ ràng, song nên phải để ý cái kích thước tổng thể của từng cái modul như của bác chủ đi, vì tuy nhẹ nhưng cồng kềnh thì bên quản lý giao thông cũng gọi các bác ngay, và bên vận chuyển cũng không quên tính thêm phí, thế nên mới có chuyện vận tải Siêu trường- siêu trọng. kể ra thì 20 tons, thì hoàn toàn cẩu tải nhấc nên và hạ xuống được, việc chia máy thàh các modul đối với máy khổ lớn là có lý do đó, thêm nữa vì chia ra thành các modul nhỏ, nên khi nâng hạ sẽ ít gặp sự cố biến dạng hơn, do thể tích tổng thể nhỏ đi, khối lượng vật nâng cũng nhỏ đi, chỉ có điều cực cái, là thời gian vận chuyển, lắp đặt sẽ lâu hơn, việc căn chỉnh sẽ lâu hơn, vì cần nhiều các khối tăng chỉnh độ bằng, độ song song, độ vuông góc- đó là mất thời gian gia công, kéo theo vật tư cung mất thêm nữa. kết lại, bác Luyến chắc là có giải pháp rùi, chứ nghe theo tôi, không khéo kiểu đẽo cày giữa đường mất, chờ bác ấy post tiếp rồi học hỏi thêm, hehehe.
ps lão CKD, Đồ cũ, cảm ơn 2 lão chuyên đập sâm panh vào mũi tàu về vụ phân tích chịu lực của kết cấu.  :Cool:  do dân thợ hàn tay nghề bậc không quá 2G như tớ được mở rộng tầm mắt
@ Tuấn, cảm ơn bác về cái hình mô tả tổng thể máy cnc đó.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

@hqkcnc
walking the cup được ko cụ  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## hqkcnc

> @hqkcnc
> walking the cup được ko cụ


Thanks bác, thú thật em kém tiếng anh lém, à, ngày trước bác có con cnc 7 tấn àh, cũng di chuyển vào xưởng đúng không chia sẻ cho anh em chút kinh nghiệm đi

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-may-phay-nang

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

kế hoạch thì cũng có thật nhưng nghe các bác phân tích em thấy lo lắng lắm ạ. không biết dự án này có đi đến cuối con đường hay không. nếu đẽo cầy giữa đường mà được việc em cũng đẽo.  :Big Grin:  kiểu này v3 chắc phải lên hỏi trước khi làm ạ.
chuyển máy này qua xưởng mới em nghĩ không khó ạ. xưởng mới cách xưởng hiện tại khoảng gần 2km đường thì container đi được lên phương án vận chuyển của em vẫn là thuê xe oto chuyển ra đó. 
Nhìn từ trên cao tháy run quá các cụ ah.

----------


## Luyến

> Nói đến vụ vận chuyển, em ngồi em ngắm con rau tờ mini nguyên con ở hình thứ 2, hành trình bé tẹo có 3,5m x 2,4m mà phủ bì mỗi chiều nó 8m, cao xuýt 5m, không hiểu về VN thì đưa nó chui qua trạm soát vé với gầm cầu vượt kiểu gì nhỉ ?


cụ ơi nhắc đến máy móc của các bác bên tây là gì cho buồn. máy gì mà to xù xong lại làm việc thì nhỏ về việt nam không chui được ra các chạm cân cầu vượt. đấy chẳng tối ưu gì cả thế cứ bảo sao các doanh nghiệp việt nam chẳng thấy nhập về mấy  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác chủ thớt, cái khung vầy mà lo không đỡ được cái máy Tiện 2 tấn, nhưng nếu bác để cái máy tiện nó chạy kẹp phôi lệch tâm chạy xem sao, ui ui, không dám xui dại đâu nhé, vụ phân tích tải trọng động này em không rành cho lắm, chứ bình thường 2 cây H 200x200x12x8, để kê container hàng 2 tấn, trên nền bê tông, em thấy nó vẫn vững như bàn thạch... lật lại vấn đề của bác là sản phẩm cần phay nữa chứ, đôi lúc là cái tinh thần DIY, chi phí, tầm của ta ta lo được, bác cứ yên tâm làm đi, anh em khè bác để xem vụng thiết kế đó, hehe...

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Chiêu thử nghiệm của bác hqkcnc xem ra hay đấy.
Lock con máy tiện lên khung. Xong quất cục phôi lệch tâm tầm 100kg lên, xong cho chạy.
Để thêm cái ly nước để nhìn run động.

Nhớ kiếm chổ trốn nhở cái phôi nó văng ra nhe.
Theo em thì cái ly nước sẽ lăn tăn, lăn tăn.

Hóng đến xong cái base, có đủ hình ảnh rồi em sẽ bàn lại vụ run động. Chứ giờ thì em éo biết bình thế nào cho chính xác.

À.. đừng nói cây I to đùng kia. Trước em có tính làm cái cẩu trần cho cái xưởng bé tẹo. Dài 3m, dùng I 150 thì phải, tải 1 tấn thì chuyển vị đâu 1mm thì phải. Lâu quá quên mất. Còn muốn nó biến dạng á... em chịu  :Smile:  chưa tính tới đó.

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến, quocthanhheli

----------


## hqkcnc

@ CKD, em lạy bác, em không muốn đeo cái mặt nạ "đầu lâu xương chéo" đâu, chít thiệt, chớ dại nghe, em mời bác em say thiệt đó.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekp3aSJeuj8

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chiêu thử nghiệm của bác hqkcnc xem ra hay đấy.
> Lock con máy tiện lên khung. Xong quất cục phôi lệch tâm tầm 100kg lên, xong cho chạy.
> Để thêm cái ly nước để nhìn run động.
> 
> Nhớ kiếm chổ trốn nhở cái phôi nó văng ra nhe.
> Theo em thì cái ly nước sẽ lăn tăn, lăn tăn.
> 
> Hóng đến xong cái base, có đủ hình ảnh rồi em sẽ bàn lại vụ run động. Chứ giờ thì em éo biết bình thế nào cho chính xác.
> 
> À.. đừng nói cây I to đùng kia. Trước em có tính làm cái cẩu trần cho cái xưởng bé tẹo. Dài 3m, dùng I 150 thì phải, tải 1 tấn thì chuyển vị đâu 1mm thì phải. Lâu quá quên mất. Còn muốn nó biến dạng á... em chịu  chưa tính tới đó.


không dám làm theo cách của các cụ đâu ạ. làm vậy đến cái nền nhà em chắc không chịu nổi nói chi cái khung cùi cùi này của em. hehe cái máy tiện của em đang chết điện ạ có muốn thử cũng chịu  :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## CKD

Mà cụ làm cái máy chi nó to rứa?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ ngại làm tại công trường, có lần bọn em làm mấy cái thùng đường kính hơn 5m. Đi khảo sát thấy cũng ...gần gần. Mất mấy buổi đi dò từng góc cua, từng đường dây điện chằng ngang mới dám làm ở nhà rồi bê đi. Mất một đêm vận chuyển mà đỡ được kha khá nắng mưa các cụ ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

lang thang trên mạng xem kết cấu máy  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Diyodira

nhiều khi Tây chưa chắc đã ngon, nhìn giống đà điểu quá  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Nhìn con máy của bác Luyến khủng quá nói về vụ vận chuyển, đợt em cẩu con máy phay giường gần 20 tấn về xuởng mà cũng mất gần 1 ngày 1 đêm 1 con xe cẩu 15t vs 1 con kato 25t mới cho đuợc vào xuởng. Nên bác tính kĩ ko vận chuyển nhức đầu lắm

----------


## secondhand

> nhiều khi Tây chưa chắc đã ngon, nhìn giống đà điểu quá


Thì bởi! chưa chắc chuyện gì xảy ra mà các cụ nhà ta chém gió khiếp nhể, chém gần thành bão lun làm bác Luyến lai động rùi.

Nhìn chung thì các máy công cụ từ to đến bé đều đúc gang tất tần tật, gang nó ko biến dạng như sắt thép, tha nó lên non xuống bể gì cũng chẳng ăn thua, cưỡng bức quá thì ... bùm ... tàn phàng. Không chỉ các hãng lớn ở nước ngoài mà cả trong nước, từ cổ chí kim họ vẫn đúc gang. Trọng lượng hay giá thành giữa gang và sắt cũng ko lệch mấy. 
Có thể con router ăn kim loại của bác chủ đây có hành trình to nhất nước, với kích thước to thế các lò đúc ko đáp ứng nổi, nên ko có chọn lựa nào khác ngoài ghép sát thép.

Nếu muốn kinh qua những thứ chưa từng hiện hữu, hơn nữa là kinh phí cũng ko nhỏ, tốt nhất là thiết kế mô phỏng 3D,  show lên dđ nó cũng gần thực tế, vì từ ngữ cũng ko mô tả hết ý đồ, ae vào chém ko trúng đầu cũng trúng đích. Đấy cũng là lợi ít thiết thực nhất mà mọi diễn đàn mang lại kiến thức cho chúng ta.
Tâm lý chung khi lấp ráp máy thì sợ cái này ko vững, cái kia ko chắc, cứ thế chấp to ra, dầy lên để bù lại, nhưng trước măt nó ko đem lại gì ngoài kinh phí đầu tư. Chính vì thế trong thiết kế kết cấu tốt là mang lại hiệu quả nhất. Nói bác chủ đừng buồn! Riêng e chưa biết hết tổng thể máy bác thế nào, nhưng trước mắt phần khung e ko chấp nhận. 

Nói thế thôi vì chưa đến giờ xổ số, cũng có thể em sai. Bác cứ đi đường bác! em ngồi em hóng ... em hàng xóm ngủ mà ko đóng cửa sổ kìa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

CKD

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Nói đến vụ vận chuyển, em ngồi em ngắm con rau tờ mini nguyên con ở hình thứ 2, hành trình bé tẹo có 3,5m x 2,4m mà phủ bì mỗi chiều nó 8m, cao xuýt 5m, không hiểu về VN thì đưa nó chui qua trạm soát vé với gầm cầu vượt kiểu gì nhỉ ?


chắc là nó làm kiểu này





một tay em ráp nó

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

em có giải pháp vận chuyển ntn các cụ xem giúp xem có hợp lý không nhé.
đường đi vào nhà em là 5.5m ra đường làng chính 7m và ra đường tỉnh lộ 11m ra đến ngoài đường tỉnh lộ thì ok rồi ah không phải lo lắng gì nữa. 
tổng trọng lượng máy khoảng 26-27 tấn. tháo trục X Y Z ra lúc đó khung máy còn khoảng ~18 tấn. vận chuyển từng phần ạ.  còn lại là cái khung em sẽ dùng xe kéo máy ra khỏi xưởng sau đó quay ngang máy đặt dọc đường hẻm >> em cho người kích máy lên cao 1m xong kê lại sau đó cho xe pooc lùi vào đúng vị trí trên thùng xe >> cho người hạ kích xuống và chuyển đên xưởng mới khi đến xưởng mới lại kê lên cao và xe tiến ra ngoài ( lấy tiền công và đi  :Embarrassment: ) còn em thì kéo máy vào vị trí và lắp các trục lại.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ gọi thằng lái xe poọc vào, chỉ cho nó chỗ bốc hàng, chỉ cho nó đường đi, đo xong nó bảo nó vào được thì là vào được, còn nó bảo không vào được thì tính tiếp

----------

Luyến

----------


## hqkcnc

> Thì bởi! chưa chắc chuyện gì xảy ra mà các cụ nhà ta chém gió khiếp nhể, chém gần thành bão lun làm bác Luyến lai động rùi.


Có cái gì ở đây đâu mà chém hả bác đồ cũ, chém thì phải có đích mới chém chứ, do bác chủ đưa quá ít thông tin, anh em người ta mới đưa vài cái cảnh báo về vận chuyển và chút ít về kết cấu thui, việc đã xong đâu, phần tăng cứng chưa xong ai mà biết như thế nào, mà tôi thấy chỉ có bác với tôi chém bừa nhiều đó  :Stick Out Tongue: . Nhân đây , mong bác chủ cho thêm hình hay ít ra vẽ phác thảo rồi pót nên để anh em nói còn có căn cứ, chứ đọc chay éo hiểu nhiều.
Như bác nói, phần lớn là khung máy bằng gang, rõ rùi, người ta sản xuất hàng loạt thì giải pháp đó là ưu, ta đây sản xuất đơn chiếc, thì ưu là thép sắt hàn. còn do khổ máy lớn không đáp ứng đúc được, thế đúc từng modul ghép lại không được à, nhưng bác có chịu chơi không thui. tôi không nói đúc hơn hẳn hàn, hay hàn hơn hẳn đúc, tùy theo trường hợp và yêu cầu kỹ thuật, mức đầu tư mà chiến chiến chiến , gang có cái ưu của gang, song dở ẹc cũng có cái dở ẹc của gang, sắt cũng vậy. 
Còn về cái khung của bác chủ, chưa xong, chưa tăng cứng, nên chẳng có thông tin gì ngoài cái mối hàn bác thực hiện ở cánh I beam. anh em cũng biết là chưa được,( chứ không phải là không được), rõ ràng như hiện tại là không chấp nhận, thế nên mới cần anh em bổ xung theo tinh thần diễn đàn, nhiều cái đầu cũng nghĩ, đó là xây dựng, vì lý do mập mập mờ mờ đó, CKD éo đủ thông tin mà chém.
I H beam thì có cái hay của I H beam, Ống , hộp có cái hay của ống hộp, bản chất không từ thép tấm mà built up nên mà thành à, có điều lựa chọn dùng vật liệu, giải pháp thiết kế mỗi trường hợp một khác, liên qua đến kinh phí, quy trình gia công, còn tùy theo ý thích mỗi người, không tăng cứng kiểu này thì kiểu khác, chấp nhận với cái mác DIY, chấp nhận về điều kiện, mức độ kỹ thuật sản phẩm thì là ok rùi. ở trường hợp của bác chủ, là thích dung I và H, thực tế là thế, là cơm đang sống, chẳng lẽ bỏ, thay vì đó, anh em cần và nên hỗ trợ bác ấy, với trường hợp và điều kiện thực tế, còn bác ấy muốn hay không thì tôi chịu.
Còn về thử tải, bác có mang 2 cái máy tiện 2 tấn đưa nên, để đó, không chẳng sao, vì nó có phá vỡ kết cấu của bác đâu, biến dạng ư, bác có dám nhày vào đó mà đo, tôi can đó (STOP), còn cho máy tiện kẹp phôi, ý tôi muốn nói về vấn đề tải động, chẳng đến mức điên mà cho nên quay cái phôi 100kg lệch tâm. ngầm cảnh báo bác thôi, để bác lưu tâm... chứ con xét về tải động đó, tôi chịu vì chẳng hiểu biết sâu nó vì có hạn kiến thức đến đó. vì tôi chỉ là thợ hàn chưa đến mức 2G , đến cái TIG chưa thử bao giờ thế nên bác gi gì yêu bóng đã đó có hỏi Walking the cup, tôi cũng chịu luôn.
Thêm cái vụ máy lớn máy nhỏ, tùy thôi, bác tính gia công nguyên công cho cái bàn máy router khỏang 2x3m à, để cho nó chuẩn, 2 mặt đà máy đó, hay 5 axis DIY, còn tùy thôi bác, sai lệch vẫn cứ chết tè le đó, tôi biết bác biết, còn quá nhiều thứ để chém :Cool: ,  
Còn cái con máy như đà điểu mà Bác L có đưa xem hình, vâng con đà điểu đó bác chỉ thấy mỗi phần là cái đuôi của nó thui à, hàng DMS của bọn trời tây đó, nó móc đủ hướng cơ, cái đó đáng để hóng , có sách có chứng nghe:

https://www.glassdoor.com/Photos/Div...-IMG145821.htm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ej1op9DPVU
http://www.dmscncrouters.com/5-axis-cnc-machine/

Khe khe, bức xúc chém thế thôi, vì bác chủ bận quá, các bác bỏ qua. mà bác CKD uống rượu em mời chưa vây, rùi anh em mình sang nghe thuật vụ hóng chuyện qua chiếc cửa sổ nhà kế bên của lão đồ cũ xem có cái gì hay hay ho ho không nhẩy.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác dùng kích hành trình 1m nhấc cái khung 18 tấn , lùi đít xe pooc vào, hơi khó hiểu, hơi nguy hiểm, mà cái kết cấu gá tạm để nâng lên em ứ biết, nên không chém, còn vào em, gọi cha vài cái xe nâng tính sao cho đủ tải, cùng nâng, và cho xe móc vào vừa nhanh và an toàn hơn.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

không phải dùng kích 1m bác ạ. dùng kích 150mm thôi lên đến đâu kê đến đó. ở ngoài em không săn xe nâng ạ. 
Hôm nay anh em mới đang những tấm thép ra để làm tiếp. Nhưng tấm thép này được Đan vào giữa các khoang và sau này được hàn liền lên mặt bàn.

----------


## secondhand

> Có cái gì ở đây đâu mà chém hả bác đồ cũ, chém thì phải có đích mới chém chứ


Chậc ... đã bảo là chém gió thì trúng gió chớ trung cái chi chi

Mình nói rỏ lại để kẻo ae hiểu nhầm.
Vì online đt nên viết bài hạn chế, ko diễn đạt hết ý. Như ở post #12 mình có trình bài sơ về kết cấu, ngụ ý là giảm nhẹ chi phí đầu tư, hơn 10 tấn sắt thành tiền cũng trên 100 triệu rồi. Chính vì bác chủ chưa đưa ra thông số cụ thể nên có phần chệch choạc. Đến post #14 bác chủ đưa ra mặt bàn 20mm, hông cao ngang ngực dài 6m dầy 14mm, trước sau 20mm. Với những thông số trên mình chỉ cần gia cố theo cách dựng khung xương ghép hộc, ko cần phải 1 đống sắt chồng chéo đồ sộ. Chồng càng cao càng yếu, chúng chỉ liên kết nhau tại giao điểm, chịu tải cũng thế. Về phần thả lam 100mm là chân đế cho từng thanh của khung xương, nó như chữ T ngược. Khi đặt máy cần vài hàng trụ bê tông chính xác cân bộ khung, phần đế nền thả vỉ sắt, bơm bê tông xuống nền dần đến khi mặt bê tông dâng lên đến giáp hơn mặt chữ T ngược 1 tí, tức phần chân máy. Khi ấy thì ko cần chui xuống gầm máy mà kê kích, trọng lượng máy cũng chia đều trên diện rộng. Làm kiểu gì thì phần bê tông nền là phải có, nó nằm trong bản thiết kế máy mà bác chủ cũng đã nêu, chỉ vài tấn thôi là cũng cần nói chi hàng chục tấn. 
Còn vụ test máy mà ném vài con máy tiện lên, hay cho chạy phôi lệch tâm mà chi, xung chấn nó phương đứng trong khi phay lại là phương ngang, mà chẵn nhẻ máy to vài mét là phải dùng dao cụ to vài tất cho xứng tâm hay sao, cũng dao ngón hay khỏa mặt vài chục mm thôi mà. Hơn nữa khi phôi to nặng thì nó cũng góp phần kháng xung, như thế ta chỉ cần sử lý phần nên móng vững là ê ko




> Những tấm sắt dầy 14mm dài 6000 cao ngang ngực được hàn dọc 2 bên sườn. 2 Tấm nữa 20mm được hàn phia trước và phía sau khung máy.




Mổ sẻ bộ khung này thì nó có vài chỗ bất hợp lý
- Chiều dài đà dọc trục Y 6m, nó cần phải chống võng hơn đà ngang trục X chỉ có 4m, nhưng bác chủ lại thả đà ngang gấp đôi đà dọc.
- Tương tự trên, bao khung dọc dầy 14mm, ngang lại dầy 20mm.
- Hôm nay bác chủ bổ xung thêm 1 "bộ bài tứ sắc" em nghĩ chác bác chủ thích mấy em nặng cân  :Big Grin: 

Mình dân miếng Tây, quê mùa chất phát, thấy sao nói vậy, các bác ghét em chịu. Chuyện đã rồi nên mình chỉ muốn giải thích rõ lại bài post #12 thôi, dù biết rằng nó chỉ là 1 post vô nghĩa, thứ 2 là giết thời gian canh me cái cửa sổ hàng sớm.





> Như bác nói, phần lớn là khung máy bằng gang, rõ rùi, người ta sản xuất hàng loạt thì giải pháp đó là ưu, ta đây sản xuất đơn chiếc, thì ưu là thép sắt hàn. còn do khổ máy lớn không đáp ứng đúc được, thế đúc từng modul ghép lại không được à, nhưng bác có chịu chơi không thui. tôi không nói đúc hơn hẳn hàn, hay hàn hơn hẳn đúc, tùy theo trường hợp và yêu cầu kỹ thuật, mức đầu tư mà chiến chiến chiến


Trước khi tôi dựng con C frame full Alu, tôi cũng đã nhờ thằng em trên SG hỏi dùm đặt đúc bộ khung gang, họ báo giá là 13k/kg tính tới hà bác ơi, nhưng gia công gang thì chua lè. Mịa  ... nó đúc cho 1 cục gang "thập cẩm" thì có nước bán ve chai, khổ nhứt là phá bề mặt, máy gia công phải che chắn, chủ máy khó là ko nhận luôn vì sợ mòn băng máy, nghĩ thế nên chuyển qua làm nhôm cho lành.
Còn chuyện gia công từng modul hả? Bác có xem kênh Discovery nói về con máy nổ tàu biển lớn nhất thế giớ ko? Hàn Quốc nó làm đấy, dài đâu lê thê múc mắt ko nhớ, block máy nó chia 2 khúc đấy. Khi lấp ráp vô tàu cái nền đăt  máy nó phải so bằng đồng hồ so á. Với máy như bác chủ đây tôi cho nó chia làm tư đi, lấy máy gì gia công mặt cắt cao 700mm, chưa kể ghép xong phải gia công tiếp bề mặt.
Nói về gang hay sắt thì mỗi cái nó có tính chất riêng, lật cuốn sách sức bền vật liệu ra xem.

Hôm nay tập làm anh hùng bàn phím 1 bữa.
Mịa ... lo tào lao giờ mới nhớ  xem lại thì cô âý đã đóng cửa sổ rồi. Thôi cũng chia sẻ với bác hqkcnc vụ hóng của sổ nó hay ho thế nào. Nếu hên thì cũng có cái hay, mà ho cũng có ho, nếu nuốt nước vãi mà ko kíp nó sặc là ho bà cố luôn ... khà khà khà

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Chậc ... đã bảo là chém gió thì trúng gió chớ trung cái chi chi
> 
> Mình nói rỏ lại để kẻo ae hiểu nhầm.
> Vì online đt nên viết bài hạn chế, ko diễn đạt hết ý. Như ở post #12 mình có trình bài sơ về kết cấu, ngụ ý là giảm nhẹ chi phí đầu tư, hơn 10 tấn sắt thành tiền cũng trên 100 triệu rồi. Chính vì bác chủ chưa đưa ra thông số cụ thể nên có phần chệch choạc. Đến post #14 bác chủ đưa ra mặt bàn 20mm, hông cao ngang ngực dài 6m dầy 14mm, trước sau 20mm. Với những thông số trên mình chỉ cần gia cố theo cách dựng khung xương ghép hộc, ko cần phải 1 đống sắt chồng chéo đồ sộ. Chồng càng cao càng yếu, chúng chỉ liên kết nhau tại giao điểm, chịu tải cũng thế. Về phần thả lam 100mm là chân đế cho từng thanh của khung xương, nó như chữ T ngược. Khi đặt máy cần vài hàng trụ bê tông chính xác cân bộ khung, phần đế nền thả vỉ sắt, bơm bê tông xuống nền dần đến khi mặt bê tông dâng lên đến giáp hơn mặt chữ T ngược 1 tí, tức phần chân máy. Khi ấy thì ko cần chui xuống gầm máy mà kê kích, trọng lượng máy cũng chia đều trên diện rộng. Làm kiểu gì thì phần bê tông nền là phải có, nó nằm trong bản thiết kế máy mà bác chủ cũng đã nêu, chỉ vài tấn thôi là cũng cần nói chi hàng chục tấn. 
> Còn vụ test máy mà ném vài con máy tiện lên, hay cho chạy phôi lệch tâm mà chi, xung chấn nó phương đứng trong khi phay lại là phương ngang, mà chẵn nhẻ máy to vài mét là phải dùng dao cụ to vài tất cho xứng tâm hay sao, cũng dao ngón hay khỏa mặt vài chục mm thôi mà. Hơn nữa khi phôi to nặng thì nó cũng góp phần kháng xung, như thế ta chỉ cần sử lý phần nên móng vững là ê ko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vụ gia công gang bác nói bi chừ em mới biết, hồi trước có cái bàn map, bị thiên hạ lôi ra làm bàn hàn, nhờ cụ Luyến phay cái mẹt để rồi nạo lại. Báo hại cụ ấy bay mất nguyên hộp dao thì phải ợ  :Smile: 

Hôm trước em qua Quảng châu, thấy mấy thằng tàu đang vệ sinh cái bàn máy bị dính sơn hay màu chi đó. Hỏi sao không dùng aceton, xăng hay gì gì đấy mà lau cho sạch, lại đi cầm cái que chọc chọc thấy tội ?

----------

hqkcnc, huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## hqkcnc

Oah... thế mới gọi là chém chứ, trúng đính luôn. lão đồ cũ đâu chỉ đứng máy tiện không, thứ dữ đó nghe... :Smile: .
Thế mới nói đến chuyện kết cấu nó khó đến mức nào, việc chọn vật tư, thiết kế kết cấu, phương án thi công, ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến chất lượng mà mình cần làm 1 kết cấu. nếu sau này có dịp lắp máy khủng, chắc cân nhắc đâu đầu luôn, còn vô tình vớ phải 1 lô thép hình như bác chủ , có lẽ nên tạo kết cấu cứng vững cho từng phân đoạn dài, rùi ghép tổng thể, may ra còn khả quan hơn, giờ bác ấy tăng cứng thêm mấy thẻ bài vào e rằng cũng chỉ tăng thêm khối lượng chút ít, và có tăng thêm độ cứng phương đứng chút nữa, còn phương ngang vẫn còn vất vả nhiều, lật ngược lại nếu đổ bê tông vào khung sau khi định vị xong, thì cũng chưa cần mất nhiều thép như vậy. nói thẳng nghe nghịch cái lỗ tai, bác chủ thông cảm nhé...., chuẩn y như lão đồ cũ đưa, bác nghép beam theo hướng x niều quá, nên hướng y có thể bị võng, thế nên bác chủ vận chuyển, bằng cơ số con kích 250, nhấc cao 1m , em khuyên thậy, cẩn thận mà nâng, kẻo lệchdduwnowngf trọng tâm, nó mà xảy ra hiện tượng domino thì chắc khóc bà cố luôn., khi xong rùi, kiểu gì bác cũng phay lại cái mặt bàn gá ( ko bít đúng không nhẩy), nếu không có bê tông hỗ trợ, không biết chừng hôm nay phay phẳng song, một ngày nào đó do ứng suất, vì khung không cứng, nó lại lệch mặt phẳng mất, ... lí do đó nên anh em có nói hơi khó nghe một chút là phương án của bác có nhiều vấn đề. nhưng thôi, thiết bản lão tôn phóng rồi, giờ tìm cách cho trúng đích, chịu khó tăng cứng theo phương ngang và đọ võng nữa.
đúng là nếu khung hay bệ máy làm bằng gang thì có nhiều ưu điểm vì khung gang ít chịu uốn, giòn cứng, song về khoản gia công thì thật là chua, nếu vớ phải vài tổ chức tế vi ở đó trái khoáy, có lẽ dao phay cũng phải khóc thét, tất nhiên còn tùy thuộc vào dạng gang nữa, nhưng hình như ở việt nam mình chỉ đúng được găng xám thui hay sao ý... không có cơ hội tiếp xúc nhiều chỉ nói được vậy.
Bàn về modul khung bệ máy bằng gang, cách đây cũng ngót 10 năm gì đó, lần ấy có cơ hội đi thực tập ở một công ty phía bắc, đâu đó có 1 tuần à. thấy có con cnc có bệ máy bằng gang, mô tả thui, chứ ngày có đếch gì máy ảnh mà chụp. hình dung nó thế này, máy cnc hành trình khoảng 2x7m gì gì đó, thấy có 3 dãy chân đế bằng gang đúc dạng tali loe chân, có hệ thống bulong móng bắt xuống nền xưởng bê tông, mỗi dãy chân đế đó họ ghép 3 khúc đế thành 1 hàng, tất nhiên thêm rất nhiều cụm tăng chỉnh mặt bằng, kích chiều cao khoảng 300mm, bản chân loe khỏng 400-500 gì đó. mấy cái cụm tăng chỉnh mặt bằng đó, thấy họ đặt trên miếng sắt dày cộp, bên dưới bê tông và miếng thép đó có gì ứ biết. phía trên 3 dãy chân đế đó, thấy họ đúc cũng bằng gang luôn, như dạng pano rất nhiều gân tăng cứng ở mặt dưới, kích thước vào khoảng 0.6m x trên dưới 1m bản cao chừng 200-300mm, sau khi ghép xong các tấm pano đo, không biết có mài hay gia công phằng đi cũng không nhớ rõ, trên cùng là cái mặt bàn T cao chừng trên dưới 100mm, cũng hoàn toàn ghép thanh vit bulong xuống thì phải, không thấy mối hàn xuống mặt pano kia. còn 2 dãy trục Y, cũng đúc khung bệ như khung bệ máy, họ bắt phía ngoài bàn map, cũng có cơ cấu tăng mặt bằng và tăng độ song song giữa đà Y, tổng thể chiều cao máy của họ cao nhỉnh quá đầu mình. còn day thì thôi rồi để nói, y như cái ray tàu hỏa, cứ ghép từ những thanh dài chừng 1-1,2m, cũng có cơ cấu tăng chỉnh độ cao, độ song song, nhưng hơn anh ray tàu hỏa ở chỗ, được phay phẳng 6 mặt, chạy bằng roller, cái vai cũng gang luôn, kích thước bề khung cũng khoảng viên gạch men 40cm gì đó, cũng có kết cấu tăng chỉnh ở phía trên chỗ đỡ đà X, đà X cũng gang đúc, có các lỗ xuyên thủng dạng o van, cũng hệ ray vậy. chắc cái máy đấy cũng cổ lỗ sĩ lắm rồi.. còn về cái cơ cấu truyền động, thanh răng và bánh răng thẳng, bản rộng chắc 10cm đấy chứ, còn trục Z thì không nhớ lắm, chắc là vitme, loại nào thì chịu
cũng may hôm vừa rùi, có gặp thằng bạn làm trong công ty công nghiệp nặng về bình bồn, nhờ mãi nó mới chụp cho vài cái hình con máy của hàn quốc, khung thép hàn, tấm built up mà nên, hành trình đâu đó khoảng 3 x7 m, cao tổng máy khoảng  gần 5.5m, đệ pót cái hình cho anh em xem cơ cấu tăng chỉnh cái đế dầm Y của nó, do chụp bằng điện thoại quèn, nên chất lượng hình kém, chịu khó ngâm vậy.
Đính kèm 25517
ps: lão đồ cổ, nước miếng chảy kìa.... khà khà khà.... cẩn thận kẻo em nó phát hiện thì chỉ có chít

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Mổ sẻ bộ khung này thì nó có vài chỗ bất hợp lý
> - Chiều dài đà dọc trục Y 6m, nó cần phải chống võng hơn đà ngang trục X chỉ có 4m, nhưng bác chủ lại thả đà ngang gấp đôi đà dọc.
> - Tương tự trên, bao khung dọc dầy 14mm, ngang lại dầy 20mm.
> - Hôm nay bác chủ bổ xung thêm 1 "bộ bài tứ sắc" em nghĩ chác bác chủ thích mấy em nặng cân 
> 
> Mình dân miếng Tây, quê mùa chất phát, thấy sao nói vậy, các bác ghét em chịu. Chuyện đã rồi nên mình chỉ muốn giải thích rõ lại bài post #12 thôi, dù biết rằng nó chỉ là 1 post vô nghĩa, thứ 2 là giết thời gian canh me cái cửa sổ hàng sớm.


em làm như vậy là có lý do của em bác ạ, mục đích của em là tạo ra 1 cái bàn thật cứng chịu lực thẳng đứng chống lại xung lực của dao khi phay. còn chiều dài Y6000 X4000 đáng nhẽ em làm tôn 12mm chắc cũng không có vẫn đề gì. tôn 20mm là để chông bẻ xoắn cho toàn bộ khung thôi. không phải làm ngược đâu. 
vâng "bộ bài tứ sắc" em là em thích đậm đà và chắc chắn cụ ak.

@hqkcnc
em thanks về bài viết rất ý nghĩa. file đính kèm của bác không xem được a.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## CKD

Hỏi mà chưa thấy bác chủ trả lời nên hỏi nữa, cụ thể hơn. Bác chủ định:
1. Khối lượng cục phôi lớn nhất.
2. Đường kính dao lớn nhất.
3. Lượng ăn dao lớn nhất.

Vì mọi lời chém gió đều trở nên vô nghĩa nếu mục tiêu chi chạy mấy con dao bé tí ti.
Còn phôi thì cũng không phải yếu tố quan trọng nhất, càng nặng càng tốt. Càng nặng kháng rung càng tốt. Vậy nên mình đây chỉ quan tâm đến xung lực từ dao cộ, thường xuất hiện theo phương ngang.

Mình chém về kết cấu vì thấy kết cấu bác chủ đang làm không hiệu quả về khã năng chịu lực, tốn quá nhiều vật tư và công thợ.. mà khã năng chịu tải lại không tương xứng. Gây tốn kém, lãng phí. Nhưng thấy bác chủ không quan tâm lắm đến vấn đề này nên mình cũng xin không bàn thêm nữa.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hỏi mà chưa thấy bác chủ trả lời nên hỏi nữa, cụ thể hơn. Bác chủ định:
> 1. Khối lượng cục phôi lớn nhất.
> 2. Đường kính dao lớn nhất.
> 3. Lượng ăn dao lớn nhất.
> 
> Vì mọi lời chém gió đều trở nên vô nghĩa nếu mục tiêu chi chạy mấy con dao bé tí ti.
> Còn phôi thì cũng không phải yếu tố quan trọng nhất, càng nặng càng tốt. Càng nặng kháng rung càng tốt. Vậy nên mình đây chỉ quan tâm đến xung lực từ dao cộ, thường xuất hiện theo phương ngang.
> 
> Mình chém về kết cấu vì thấy kết cấu bác chủ đang làm không hiệu quả về khã năng chịu lực, tốn quá nhiều vật tư và công thợ.. mà khã năng chịu tải lại không tương xứng. Gây tốn kém, lãng phí. Nhưng thấy bác chủ không quan tâm lắm đến vấn đề này nên mình cũng xin không bàn thêm nữa.


không phải là em không quan tâm cụ ạ. vì em đã nói rồi em cứ phải làm hết lên sau đó em mới thử ạ. nếu ok thì em chiến tiếp còn nếu vẫn yếu thì lúc đó se tính đến chuyện đổ bê tông vào trong. dù sao em vẫn muốn làm máy mà ko dính ti bê tông nào. 
phôi thì khó tính ạ. thông thường những cục phôi hoảng 500-1000kg. mong muốn sau này sẽ gia công tầm 3-4 tấn  :Stick Out Tongue: 
đường kính dao cỡ 100mm trở lại vì em chỉ tận dụng những đài dao có sẵn ở nhà  :Big Grin: . lượng ăn dao 1mm hơn síu

----------


## hqkcnc

bac khách sao quá bác chủ, anh em kỹ thuật cứ thẳng thừng mà chém, chém được đến đâu thì chém, như bác đồ cũ đó, không nề hà chuyện ghét hay thích, sáng nay đọc được cái còm mem đó thấy học được nhiều điều. vui hơn bác ấy có cái ps rất thô nhưng đọc xong cười xòe là ok rùi. ngày xưa bên diễn đàn kia em bị thằng add nó chém không lập được nick luôn, ghét mặt sang đây chơi, thấy hay nên trụ lại. cũng coi cóp được cái vụ xử lý 2 trục y chạy đồng thời của bác CKD, chứ kiến thức em còi lắm, hết chiêu chém rùi. bây giờ hóng thui, hehehe 
em spam tý, sửa lại cái hình đính kèm

----------


## Nam CNC

dự tính độ chính xác gia công thế nào ? độ nhám bề mặt ra sao ? nếu cần cái gì dó phẳng phẳng , bóng bóng thì chơi tiếp khỏi nghĩ ngợi ( ít nhất nó hơn dũa với mài tay )

về kết cấu khung thì với em khung như thế này cho khả năng chịu tải tốt , có kết cấu nhẹ nhất nhưng khả năng chịu xoắn và rung động thì không , lỡ xui xui gia công nhằm cái gì nó tạo ra rung động cộng hưởng thì chạy không kịp.


cái máy phay chơi dao tới phi 100 , dù phay 1mm thì ray bi 35 vẫn còn quá bé.

----------


## Luyến

> dự tính độ chính xác gia công thế nào ? độ nhám bề mặt ra sao ? nếu cần cái gì dó phẳng phẳng , bóng bóng thì chơi tiếp khỏi nghĩ ngợi ( ít nhất nó hơn dũa với mài tay )
> 
> về kết cấu khung thì với em khung như thế này cho khả năng chịu tải tốt , có kết cấu nhẹ nhất nhưng khả năng chịu xoắn và rung động thì không , lỡ xui xui gia công nhằm cái gì nó tạo ra rung động cộng hưởng thì chạy không kịp.
> 
> 
> cái máy phay chơi dao tới phi 100 , dù phay 1mm thì ray bi 35 vẫn còn quá bé.


Ahihi bay giờ mới thấy đại ka xuất hiện  :Big Grin: . Độ chính xác thì hổng giám nói đâu anh ah. Cố gắng càng dữ càng tốt thoii anh ah. Bề mặt phẳng phẳng bóng bóng láng láng là dc. 
Khung này khong tránh được độ vặn nhưng sau này căn chỉnh máy và đặt cố định luôn sau đó phay lại mặt bàn map bằng chính cái máy anh ạ. Ray 35 2 cặp mà anh mỗi bên 2 cây. Em thấy ở những máy của trời tây họ dùng 1 cặp ray 35 mà họ vẫn ăn sắt phà phà mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì ăn sắt phà phà thôi , ví dụ ray 25 cho máy router phay gỗ 13x25 nó đâu có ngon bằng con C frame mini 15x25 dùng ray 15 , cái gì nó cũng có tỉ lệ tương ứng chứ.... mấy cái máy khủng cỡ cái nhà nó toàn chạy băng trượt hay ít nhất ray con lăn đó.

Mà cũng không sao , bây giờ tính phương án vận chuyển cho nó đi , việc khung được chuyển về xưởng mới cách gì cũng binh được. Dây cáp chằng , đổ bê tông chống rung động , tăng trọng lượng cho cầu X, spindle khủng để chống rung động khi ăn dao , ít nhất nó cũng như máy cũ và có hành trình to hơn... lạm bàn quá mất khí thế . Ngày xưa , ngày đầu tiên đi làm được đàn anh khuyên câu này mà thấy rất đúng , " em cứ bình tĩnh , chuyện gì nó cũng có cách giải quyết hết ".

cứ như lần trước , có mấy ai tin rằng cái máy chạy được , cuối cùng cái máy chạy ok và kiếm ra xèng và lần này có thêm kinh nghiệm kiểu gì cũng làm được.

----------


## secondhand

> phôi thì khó tính ạ. thông thường những cục phôi hoảng 500-1000kg. mong muốn sau này sẽ gia công tầm 3-4 tấn 
> đường kính dao cỡ 100mm trở lại vì em chỉ tận dụng những đài dao có sẵn ở nhà . lượng ăn dao 1mm hơn síu


Đấy! Với 1 con máy to đoàn, nhưng mấu chốt chỉ vỏn vẹn bấy nhiêu là đủ cho chúng ta triển khai. Dao 100mm, lượng ăn dao 1mm thôi mà, có chi mà ầm ỉ, em lại tưởng nó hoành tráng hơn kia. Thế thì bác chủ cứ vô tư đi ạ.
Đến đây thì em xin không nói nhảm nữa, mặc dù câu chuyện còn dài mà đang rảnh, không các bác lại bảo hám bàn, nhưng bàn ở đây chỉ vì mục mục đích xây dựng mà, cũng đáng chứ.
Không biết các bác khác nghĩ sao, riêng em từ đầu đến giờ chỉ nghĩ đến giảm chi phí cho những gì bất hợp lý, càng ko có ý dìm hàng bác chủ khi mà chúng ta không cùng ngành nghề và vùng miền. Nói vậy thôi chứ xem comment cũng biết ai hiểu ai ko rùi hehe.




> như bác đồ cũ đó, bác ấy có cái ps rất thô


Ông lại nghĩ tiêu cực rồi, nhà liền vách lấy đâu ra cửa sổ mà hóng với ho pa. Đấy là cú pháp của tui để thả lỏng dây nơ ron sau 1 bài quyền dài.

À mà hỏi nhỏ cái ông hqkcnc, ông thấy thô hả? chứ tui thì thấy trắng và mịn lắm á ... hahaha

----------

CKD, hqkcnc

----------


## Luyến

> Đấy! Với 1 con máy to đoàn, nhưng mấu chốt chỉ vỏn vẹn bấy nhiêu là đủ cho chúng ta triển khai. Dao 100mm, lượng ăn dao 1mm thôi mà, có chi mà ầm ỉ, em lại tưởng nó hoành tráng hơn kia. Thế thì bác chủ cứ vô tư đi ạ.
> Đến đây thì em xin không nói nhảm nữa, mặc dù câu chuyện còn dài mà đang rảnh, không các bác lại bảo hám bàn, nhưng bàn ở đây chỉ vì mục mục đích xây dựng mà, cũng đáng chứ.
> Không biết các bác khác nghĩ sao, riêng em từ đầu đến giờ chỉ nghĩ đến giảm chi phí cho những gì bất hợp lý, càng ko có ý dìm hàng bác chủ khi mà chúng ta không cùng ngành nghề và vùng miền. Nói vậy thôi chứ xem comment cũng biết ai hiểu ai ko rùi hehe.


ấy là em đặt ra mục tiêu như vậy để còn cố hoàn thành nhiệm vụ, em đã chạy con máy bê tông gần 3 năm phát hiện ra những điểm yếu của kết cấu để có thể làm con này tốt hơn. phiên bản V3 chắc nặng gấp đôi nhưng hành trình chắc giảm đi nửa và mục đích làm việc của nó là khác. có gì bác cứ chém nhiệt tình giúp em với em dạo này sống hơi bị ảo . :Embarrassment: 

@namcnc 
con này đặt mục tiêu cao hơn ạ. kích thước lớn hơn nhưng hành trình nhỏ hơn máy trước. em thì hơi cầu toàn chút cái máy cũ vẫn kiếm ra xeng nhưng thấy vài chỗ bất hợp lý lên thay đổi. 
mụa tiêu của máy này là: thay đựoc dao tự động, lắp đựoc đầu phay vuông góc để phay đựoc 5 mặt. chạy đựoc đài dao to, dùng làm máy mài..

----------


## Ga con

Dao 100 ăn sâu 1mm mà ăn thua gì anh. Con cùi bắp như máy em ray bi 25, ăn dao D80 sâu 0.6mm còn phà phà mà.
E nghe đồn chủ thớt còn cho ăn dao quạt cỡ 400mm nữa, e là cái spindle chịu không nổi, chứ máy móc thì vô tư.

Cơ bản các thành phần di động quá nặng, moment quán tính lớn, nên ăn dao sẽ không bị rung nhiều, trừ cái spindle chưa tương xứng với máy.

Con này theo em là khủng long chứ hem phải rồng rồi.
Dù sao cụ chủ cũng đã quyết tâm cả 2 năm nay rồi, chắc thế nào nó cũng về được nhà, chạy ngon lành. Nhưng chông gai cũng còn nhiều nên e không chém nữa đâu  :Cool: 

Thanks.

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

phay là 1 chuyện , mài là 1 chuyện khác, hồi sau sẽ rõ ...

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình chém về kết cấu vì thấy kết cấu bác chủ đang làm không hiệu quả về khã năng chịu lực, tốn quá nhiều vật tư và công thợ.. mà khã năng chịu tải lại không tương xứng. Gây tốn kém, lãng phí. Nhưng thấy bác chủ không quan tâm lắm đến vấn đề này nên mình cũng xin không bàn thêm nữa.





> Đến đây thì em xin không nói nhảm nữa, mặc dù câu chuyện còn dài mà đang rảnh, không các bác lại bảo hám bàn, nhưng bàn ở đây chỉ vì mục mục đích xây dựng mà, cũng đáng chứ.
> Không biết các bác khác nghĩ sao, riêng em từ đầu đến giờ chỉ nghĩ đến giảm chi phí cho những gì bất hợp lý, càng ko có ý dìm hàng bác chủ khi mà chúng ta không cùng ngành nghề và vùng miền. Nói vậy thôi chứ xem comment cũng biết ai hiểu ai ko rùi hehe.


Ơ hay 2 cụ này, dừng là dừng thía lào hử ???

Sáng nay em có chạy qua chỗ cụ chủ, cụ ấy có chủ ý của cụ ấy, món này em chưa kinh quá nên chả biết gì. Dưng mà kệ cụ chủ chứ ạ, em là em chôm được khá nhiều ý kiến hay ho của các cụ nhân vụ con máy của cụ chủ roài đấy nhá, lúc nào cần cái gì tương tự, em lôi ra em dùng, đỡ khối xiền. Em nghĩ nhiều bác khác cũng vậy.

Thía cho nên em là em ủng hộ các cụ chém tiếp cho em và các cụ khác học lỏm với ạ.

Ngồi buồn nghĩ vẩn vơ, nếu giả sử các cụ buộc phải làm một con máy tương tự trong điều kiên DIY thì các cụ sẽ làm thế nào ạ ?

Còn em thì ví dụ chẳng may phải làm con máy kiểu này chẳng hạn :



Em lấy mẫu của tàu cho nó nhẹ nhàng, máy âu mỹ... nặng lém.

Em chôm cái kích thước nó đưa này rồi bắt chước, tội quái gì phải tự nghĩ, mà cái ngữ như em có nghĩ cũng chả được :



Vậy em có kích thước, từ đó áp vào cái ảnh cả con máy, em có các số đo em khung sườn cho cái khung này :



Kết cấu chi tiết em ủn lên đây, nhờ các cụ tư vứn giúp là thía lào em cũng xong ợ.

Roài thì là em dựng cái balang 10 tấn ủn tay, chạy trên ray tàu hỏa hay chi chi đó. Mua sắt cắt sẵn về, túm 2 ông em nữa, một con máy hàn Mig 300a đủ roài, hàn xong cái máy phay mà tèo con máy hàn cũng được, dây đặc 1,6ly em phệt rồi cũng xong các cục cần hàn.

Roài em bỏ đấy, kệ nó nằm chơi đấy cho đến .... mùa đông.

Roài em bắt chước cụ Blue ocean kiếm cái cây H 400 em chế con máy phay xách tay như của cụ ấy.

Cái bệ lôi ra, gá con máy xách tay lên, phay.

Cái đầu Z này cũng phay luôn:



Cái trục X này à, hàn béng con máy phay lên nó, phay luôn ợ.




Roài, típ cái mặt Y này :



Bàn chữ T chi chi đó gá con máy phay lên phay tuốt tuột ạ.

Còn làm sao gá được lên thì em kiếm cái thước nước, dư lày chẳng hạn :



dùng nó căn chỉnh con máy phay để khi phay nó chuẩn chuẩn tẹo.

Phay xong em lôi 2 ông em làm cùng ra ngồi ... cạo cho nó phẳng, thuê thêm ông thợ cạo nào ngon ngon tí, bâc 7 được roài. 4 chú cháu anh em ngồi cạo con này chắc 2 tháng là cũng xong.

Mấy thằng tàu này nó làm được, mình ... sợ quái giề  :Smile: 



Roài, xong phần cơ, lắp vào, máy mà nó không chạy thì em ... chạy   :Smile: 

Mong các cụ chém típ  :Smile:

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến, mig21, thanhvp

----------


## mig21

Xin phép cụ Tuấn cho e lưu bài này lại học hỏi :v, trình amater như e chỉ mong làm dc 50% như cụ chém là mãn nguyện ngồi ngắm gà khỏa thân rồi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> Dao 100 ăn sâu 1mm mà ăn thua gì anh. Con cùi bắp như máy em ray bi 25, ăn dao D80 sâu 0.6mm còn phà phà mà.
> E nghe đồn chủ thớt còn cho ăn dao quạt cỡ 400mm nữa, e là cái spindle chịu không nổi, chứ máy móc thì vô tư.
> 
> Cơ bản các thành phần di động quá nặng, moment quán tính lớn, nên ăn dao sẽ không bị rung nhiều, trừ cái spindle chưa tương xứng với máy.
> 
> Con này theo em là khủng long chứ hem phải rồng rồi.
> Dù sao cụ chủ cũng đã quyết tâm cả 2 năm nay rồi, chắc thế nào nó cũng về được nhà, chạy ngon lành. Nhưng chông gai cũng còn nhiều nên e không chém nữa đâu 
> 
> Thanks.


không dám chạy dao 400 đâu má. spindle của em 7.5kw cụ ạ. cùng lắm em cho chạy dao 200 là mãn nguện rồi. 
khủng long bạo chúa hehe. nói thật nhiều lúc nhìn con máy mà em thấy run hết người thôi kệ nghĩ kiểu gì cũng phải xong  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

@namcnc
máy mài dòi hỏi điều kiện gì anh nam? 

cụ Tuấn: sau này cụ chế máy thì cụ nghiên cứu dòng máy này nó cứng và khỏe hơn dòng máy của cụ pót ạ.

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## Diyodira

dạo này thây diễn đàn mình lên cơ gớm nhễ, mấy bác chơi toàn máy khủng để phay giường tủ không hà, làm e cũng nôn nao khíp.

để mai e lục lọi trong kho xem có đủ đồ chơi không, tính manh động một em nhỏ nhỏ hành trình cỡ 1m6 x 5m.

em tận dụng thời cơ phong trào đang mạnh để các bác chém giúp e ý tưởng.

thanks.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> dạo này thây diễn đàn mình lên cơ gớm nhễ, mấy bác chơi toàn máy khủng để phay giường tủ không hà, làm e cũng nôn nao khíp.
> 
> để mai e lục lọi trong kho xem có đủ đồ chơi không, tính manh động một em nhỏ nhỏ hành trình cỡ 1m6 x 5m.
> 
> em tận dụng thời cơ phong trào đang mạnh để các bác chém giúp e ý tưởng.
> 
> thanks.


Hóng máy của cụ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hóng máy của cụ.



để mai lục lại mấy cặp ray con lăn, bản to cỡ bao thuốc lá làm trục Y chắc đằm  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

> dạo này thây diễn đàn mình lên cơ gớm nhễ, mấy bác chơi toàn máy khủng để phay giường tủ không hà, làm e cũng nôn nao khíp.
> 
> để mai e lục lọi trong kho xem có đủ đồ chơi không, tính manh động một em nhỏ nhỏ hành trình cỡ 1m6 x 5m.
> 
> em tận dụng thời cơ phong trào đang mạnh để các bác chém giúp e ý tưởng.
> 
> thanks.


Ủa chuẩn mới bây giờ máy 5m gọi là nho nhỏ hả bác 😁👀 
Mà cụ Luyến làm con máy này xét về độ mạo hiểm chưa là gì so với hồi đầu cụ ấy dóng con máy bê tông. Xét về độ hâm khi em ngồi em gọt con máy đầu tay thì em hâm hơn cụ ấy nhiều.

Mà cuối cùng thì mọi việc đều ổn cả. Hôm nay em đi tìm động cơ lắp cho cái máy plasma em đang nghịch, mới phát hiện ra em còn nguyên một thùng sẹc vô lai to tướng. Sao mình mua làm gì mà lắm thế nhỉ. Ngồi nghĩ lại hóa ra ngày trước em nghĩ mình đấu điện thế nào chả cháy vài con. Khi chạy thế nào chả vài con nó hỏng. Mua trước phòng hờ. Đúng là em hâm thật. Đấu điện chả cháy con nào. Dùng mãi cũng chả còn nào nó hỏng cả. 

Em chỉ có nhu cầu sau này lập trình phay nó tôn tốt em làm vài con hành trình bằng tờ A4 nhà dùng thôi. Chứ em mà có nghề làm máy plasma thì ngại gì mà em không ngồi em gọt tiếp đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mài .

mục đích mài để làm gi ? nếu mài là cấp chính xác cao nhất thì nó căng lắm , lúc này đòi hỏi , máy cực chuẩn , cực phẳng , cực êm .... nó liên quan đến cấp chính xác cao lắm ạ , mà em thấy cái vụ canh và chính xác thì bác lười lắm đó hehehe.

còn nếu mài để khỏi đứt tay thì .... cứ vô tư đi ạ.


cái máy này to thật , em chưa biết dùng cái thiết bị gì để căn chỉnh và đo đạc , hóng các cao thủ post ra các thiết bị cho anh em học hỏi nè. Cái thớt này xem ra nhiều cái để học ghê.

ông 2nd với CKD chém tiếp nào , ông đi vào đi ra , bảo đảm là đi ra đi vào cho mà xem , ổng mà làm thêm cái máy nào được nữa đâu , thấy đâu thanh lí hết máy móc rồi mà.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa chuẩn mới bây giờ máy 5m gọi là nho nhỏ hả bác


so với con bác L đang lám thì bằng 1/2 chứ mấy a, mà e làm theo kiểu con nhà nghèo, lượn gom ve chai về làm từ tứ, chứ ập đống sắt 1 nốt nhạc như ông L e chạy đứt quai dép.

thanks

----------


## Luyến

.

@Diyodira 
đâu phải là em ập phát mà xong con máy đâu anh. em cung gom đồ 2 năm trời đó ạ, lúc này tầm này đã chín lên em quyết định làm lên thôi. cụ có mớ ray con lăn to ngon thế!

----------


## Diyodira

> .
> 
> @Diyodira 
> đâu phải là em ập phát mà xong con máy đâu anh. em cung gom đồ 2 năm trời đó ạ, lúc này tầm này đã chín lên em quyết định làm lên thôi. cụ có mớ ray con lăn to ngon thế!


ok mình biết mà, ai hiều mấy vụ này bằng mình.

cha Sờ Pín này giỏi "động viên" gớm, làm e phải đội mưa gió qua xưởng chộp vài tấm cho máu.

em mới check lại là đội ray con lăn bản bao thuốc lá dài 6250, ổ trược 300 x 4 = 1200, vậy hành trình đúng dự toán là 5050
đội ray cho trục X thì em làm 4 cây luôn dài 1840, ổ 100 x 3 = 300, vậy hành trình chỉ còn 1540, thôi vậy cũng được rồi
vít me cho trục X và tiểu đội thanh răng cho trục Y đã sẵn sàn.

vậy chỉ thiếu bộ Z thôi nhe chị Năm Sờ Pín.

thanks

----------

CKD, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> ok mình biết mà, ai hiều mấy vụ này bằng mình.
> 
> cha Sờ Pín này giỏi "động viên" gớm, làm e phải đội mưa gió qua xưởng chộp vài tấm cho máu.
> 
> em mới check lại là đội ray con lăn bản bao thuốc lá dài 6250, ổ trược 300 x 4 = 1200, vậy hành trình đúng dự toán là 5050
> đội ray cho trục X thì em làm 4 cây luôn dài 1840, ổ 100 x 3 = 300, vậy hành trình chỉ còn 1540, thôi vậy cũng được rồi
> vít me cho trục X và tiểu đội thanh răng cho trục Y đã sẵn sàn.
> 
> vậy chỉ thiếu bộ Z thôi nhe chị Năm Sờ Pín.
> ...


trục Y ray dài 6250 mà hành trình 5050 là ok rồi 
trục X ray dài 1840 hành trình 1540 như vậy không hợp lý anh ạ. miếng đỡ trục Z 300 quá nhỏ anh làm 500 lên kéo xa vị trí con trượt ra co tăng độ cứng khi máy đi ngang. như máy của em em lam 800. mà trục X cái víme đo nghe không ổn. anh kiếm cây khách cho đỉnh

----------


## Diyodira

> trục Y ray dài 6250 mà hành trình 5050 là ok rồi 
> trục X ray dài 1840 hành trình 1540 như vậy không hợp lý anh ạ. miếng đỡ trục Z 300 quá nhỏ anh làm 500 lên kéo xa vị trí con trượt ra co tăng độ cứng khi máy đi ngang. như máy của em em lam 800. mà trục X cái víme đo nghe không ổn. anh kiếm cây khách cho đỉnh


ok, quá đúng, bởi vậy mình mới bù cho nó thêm 2 cây để đổi lấy hành trình vàng ngọc của trục X.
thanks

----------


## Luyến

> ok, quá đúng, bởi vậy mình mới bù cho nó thêm 2 cây để đổi lấy hành trình vàng ngọc của trục X.
> thanks


tận dụng làm gì anh kiếm ray khác hoặc thu nhỏ máy lại chút. lúc lên máy lại tiếc. anh cứ kỹ rồi làm

----------


## Diyodira

> tận dụng làm gì anh kiếm ray khác hoặc thu nhỏ máy lại chút. lúc lên máy lại tiếc. anh cứ kỹ rồi làm



vậy thì phải xuất tiếp 1 cặp con lăn bản bao thuốc lá, còn 1 cặp dài cỡ 2m6 cưa tiếc quá  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

đúng là ray sẵn với giá rẻ, chơi hẳn size 60 luôn, kinh vãi

con Sanco 1500x3000 5 face em ráp chỉ mới dùng tới roller size 55  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> vậy thì phải xuất tiếp 1 cặp con lăn bản bao thuốc lá, còn 1 cặp dài cỡ 2m6 cưa tiếc quá


cắt đi thì tiếc lắm cụ ạ  :Big Grin:  hay là làm lớn hành trình ra chút .

----------


## Tuấn

Ray có, nghề có, nhu cầu cũng ... có mà không làm thì ... hơi uổng nhỉ  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Bác Nam CNC ơi, hay là cụ Đi zo đi ra mà không làm thì bác lấy mấy cái ray 60 này mà ráp máy mini, khỏi cần khung luôn bác ạ, lấy 1 con trượt là thành cái bàn kẹp phôi rồi  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Nam CNC ơi, hay là cụ Đi zo đi ra mà không làm thì bác lấy mấy cái ray 60 này mà ráp máy mini



Em mà khg làm thì em sẽ đổi mớ này lấy bia HN, bác chuẩn bị bia đi  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Bác Tuấn vác thùng bia lên máy bay ngay và luôn....
Gì chứ dự án khủng bác có cả tá mà.. ray này quá ngon. À.. mà ray này nó mà cong, lúc lắp vào calip chắc chớt quá  :Frown:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Tuấn vác thùng bia lên máy bay ngay và luôn....
> Gì chứ dự án khủng bác có cả tá mà.. ray này quá ngon. À.. mà ray này nó mà cong, lúc lắp vào calip chắc chớt quá


Bác làm e run đấy, nghĩ kỹ thì khó có gì tác động để nó cong được, có chăng từ nhà sx, mà hàng france thì chắc an tâm, hàng con lăn phải nói là bót và êm cực kỳ.

Em sẽ cố gắng thử sức dự án này, âm mưu tiếp theo là canh me bộ Z có đầu ATC lắc lư 360độ.

Thanks

----------


## Luyến

cụ di zô đi ra mở 1 thớt mới đi. Triển khai dự án hoành hoành hơn của em 1 tí cho xôm. Em thấy dạo này diễn đàn vui quá gần bằng ngày xưa roiif

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác làm e run đấy, nghĩ kỹ thì khó có gì tác động để nó cong được, có chăng từ nhà sx, mà hàng france thì chắc an tâm, hàng con lăn phải nói là bót và êm cực kỳ.
> 
> Em sẽ cố gắng thử sức dự án này, âm mưu tiếp theo là canh me bộ Z có đầu ATC lắc lư 360độ.
> 
> Thanks


Em nghĩ là cong bác ạ, mớ ray con lăn mới tinh em so với nhau cong tuốt bác ơi. Bác dùng ốc công 2 bên, chỉnh phát sang ngay ợ.

CKD : em còn mớ dự ơn dở dang, năm nay cố xong con plasma và cái máy hàn ( đang đấu điện bác ợ ), mấy cái còn lại chắc hết 2018  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> cụ di zô đi ra mở 1 thớt mới đi. Triển khai dự án hoành hoành hơn của em 1 tí cho xôm. Em thấy dạo này diễn đàn vui quá gần bằng ngày xưa roiif


Đừng so sánh hoành hoành làm gì bác ơi, em với bác chỉ là dân ngoại đạo, trên dd này còn ti tỉ cao thủ ẩn mình, các cụ ấy đã từng làm những con máy bài bản và khủng hơn cái máy bác đang dóng nhiều lần lắm bác ợ.

----------


## Diyodira

So sánh cho khí thế cụ ơi, đợt này có về Trung Lao giỗ cụ chắc chắn phải qua ông L học hỏi kinh nghiệm làm máy giường  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## Luyến

> Đừng so sánh hoành hoành làm gì bác ơi, em với bác chỉ là dân ngoại đạo, trên dd này còn ti tỉ cao thủ ẩn mình, các cụ ấy đã từng làm những con máy bài bản và khủng hơn cái máy bác đang dóng nhiều lần lắm bác ợ.


ơ em với bác vẫn là tay mơ ah? chết thật em lại tưởng em với bác có số má phết rồi cơ  :Smile:  :Smile:  .dưng mà kệ cứ phải thi đua với các cao thủ để còn học lỏm thêm ợ. 

@ đi zô đi ra 
lần trước em cũng thấy bác bẩu là ra nam định ăn giỗ sẽ qua nhà em chơi thế mà đã mấy năm rồi cụ nhá. năm nay em chờ cụ đấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> ơ em với bác vẫn là tay mơ ah. chết thật em lại tưởng em với bác có số má phết rồi cơ  .dưng mà cứ phải thi đua với các cao thủ để còn học lỏm thêm ợ. 
> 
> @ đi zô đi ra 
> lần trước em cũng thấy bác bẩu là ra nam định ăn giỗ sẽ qua nhà em chơi thế mà đã mấy năm rồi cụ nhá. năm nay em chờ cụ đấy nhá


Đúng rồi bác, mình phải rất cẩn thận với những thành phần hay xúi dại như lão CKD này:




> Bác Tuấn vác thùng bia lên máy bay ngay và luôn....
> Gì chứ dự án khủng bác có cả tá mà.. ray này quá ngon.


Đúng là chuyên gia xúi dại trẻ em, mình vào lấy mấy cặp ray xong thì lão ý không dựng máy nữa, rồi làm sao chôm chỉa mánh mung chế máy của lão Đi zo đi ra được cụ nhỉ   :Smile: 

Ray thì ae mình còn mua được, mánh mung chế máy thì sao mà mua cho được  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Hết giờ làm em tranh thủ chụp cái ảnh để khoe típ  :Cool:  . Cong trình vẫn còn chưa hàn xong vẫn phải ghép 2 đường gân nữa em kẻ tạm cái đường dây mầu đỏ cho dễ hình dung. Đến cong đoạn này em lại lo lắng đến chuyện phải làm đường thoát nước cho cái máy này các cụ cho em hỏi là lên làm 1 đường thoát nước ngay dưới cái khung sau đó lắp cái mặt lên roiif hang lại hay là làm đường thoát nước ngay phía trên mặt bàn và chảy vào 1 cái thùng chứa. Các cụ cho em ý kiến với ạ .

----------

Diyodira, Ga con, racing boy

----------


## solero

Để nó tràn ra cho nó mát xưởng cụ ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Cho nó chảy trên bàn ra ngoài anh.
Chảy vào trong lòng sau này nó tróc sơn rỉ sét nhiều không can thiệp được ớn lắm.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Để nó tràn ra cho nó mát xưởng cụ ạ.


hổng giám đâu cụ ơi. nước tưới nguội max lắm đó. 

@Gacon
vậy thì ok mình sẽ phay vài cái rãnh thoát nước hướng ra 1 cái rốn và chảy vào thùng. tính như vậy cũng tiện vì Còn phải về sinh thùng nước này thường xuyên.

----------


## Luyến

> Mài .
> 
> mục đích mài để làm gi ? nếu mài là cấp chính xác cao nhất thì nó căng lắm , lúc này đòi hỏi , máy cực chuẩn , cực phẳng , cực êm .... nó liên quan đến cấp chính xác cao lắm ạ , mà em thấy cái vụ canh và chính xác thì bác lười lắm đó hehehe.
> 
> còn nếu mài để khỏi đứt tay thì .... cứ vô tư đi ạ.
> 
> 
> cái máy này to thật , em chưa biết dùng cái thiết bị gì để căn chỉnh và đo đạc , hóng các cao thủ post ra các thiết bị cho anh em học hỏi nè. Cái thớt này xem ra nhiều cái để học ghê.
> 
> ông 2nd với CKD chém tiếp nào , ông đi vào đi ra , bảo đảm là đi ra đi vào cho mà xem , ổng mà làm thêm cái máy nào được nữa đâu , thấy đâu thanh lí hết máy móc rồi mà.


Các bác cho em hỏi. Đối với máy to này thì độ chính xác bao nhiêu thì chấp nhận được ah? Để em biết mà căn chỉnh

----------


## sunan2105

Phải công nhận là bác chịu chơi thiệt đó, ủng hộ tinh thần và đam mê của bác. Với kinh phí đầu tư khủng như thế này, em nghĩ còn hơn tiền mua một con phay giường secondhand, còn đang chạy tốt. Chi bằng bác quất một con sắt vụn về, tuốt lại các băng, và chơi theo kiểu router thì đỡ công hơn nhiều. Về kết cầu thì bác dùng thép khi gia công không thể êm được, ngoài ra khối lượng hàn rất nhiều, nên làm các hệ khung của x, y, z xong chắc bác phải phơi các em nó một thời gian để thường hóa đã.
Về căn chỉnh thì mục tiêu là hết khả năng có thể chứ anh em ở đây cũng ko ai giảm quyết chính xác được, và quan trọng nhất là chém rồi đo sản phẩm là chắc ăn nhất.
Thứ 3 là bác mua xừ nó các bàn rãnh T đã được làm tinh tươm, về cô ngồi luôn lên trên đống I này cho nhanh, rải tôn lên rồi lại phải quạt phẳng đi mà chưa chắc đã phẳng

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

có làm con máy to đâu mà biết , chỉ biết lý thuyết mài là cấp chính xác cao nhất thì cái máy mài được thì nó phải rất chính xác vậy thôi.


còn bao nhiêu là vừa thì căn cứ theo nhu cầu thôi , ví dụ 1000mm sai số 0.01 cho nó nhè nhẹ , vậy thì hết hành trình 7m nó nhảy nhảy trong phạm vi <0.07mm thôi  , ngoài ra nó còn đồng phẳng nữa , cạnh thì phẳng rồi đó , nhưng mài 2 cạnh ở 2 góc mà nó không đồng phẳng thì kể như tèo em luôn....


thôi thì để tránh việc cố quá thành quá cố , mất thời gian , mục tiêu đầu tiên là phay nó thẳng thẳng bóng bóng trước đã , máy nó chạy mượt, chạy êm rồi nâng cao độ chính xác hơn , phẳng , song song vuông góc , đến khi nào hoàn hảo rồi hãy nghĩ đến mài ... Mài là 1 lãnh vực riêng khó nhằn , chỉ thấy là nhiều hãng làm chuyên 1 hệ mài thôi , chứ ít thấy hãng nào làm máy phay kiêm luôn máy mài lắm  , mà nếu có chỉ toàn là mấy ông hóc bà tó nào đó chỉ có trong ngành mới biết đó là cao thủ.

----------

hqkcnc, Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

7m sai số 0.07 thì bác luyến dùng thiết bị gì canh chỉnh nhỉ? 7 met mà sai số 0.1 thì em cũng chưa biết dùng cái gì để đo ra nữa, bác lên ebay tìm xem có bộ căng tia laser nào 2hand về dùng thử. e thấy máy công nghiệp họ căng ray dài bằng bộ laser phát, thu và thấu kính ở giữa, còn không DIY 1 cái dùng.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> 7m sai số 0.07 thì bác luyến dùng thiết bị gì canh chỉnh nhỉ? 7 met mà sai số 0.1 thì em cũng chưa biết dùng cái gì để đo ra nữa, bác lên ebay tìm xem có bộ căng tia laser nào 2hand về dùng thử. e thấy máy công nghiệp họ căng ray dài bằng bộ laser phát, thu và thấu kính ở giữa, còn không DIY 1 cái dùng.


70m còn căn được 0.07 mà, dễ ẹc. Vô tư đi bác L ơi.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## hqkcnc

vô sờ tư đi bác L, dung sai là cái thứ gì, là lượng thừa hay thiếu so với kích thước danh định  mà thùi, cứ độ nhấp nhô trong khoảng như bác Namcnc nói là oki, mà em hỏi ngu chút , các bác ơi, nếu lũ i beam kia ghép xong, chịu khó nắp thanh T , thì không phải phay lại ợ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Hì các cụ, phay được cái đã, sao vội bàn đến độ chính xác mà làm gì ?

Muốn chính xác thì lắm chuyện lắm ạ, tốn xiền phêt, một cái thước nước đã đắt hơn con sờ pín mà bác chủ có thể đầu tư rồi, còn một cái autocollimator của tàu thôi thì cũng làm sao mà mua được ạ ?

Roài, cứ cho là mượn được tất cả những thứ trên, đo biết nó cong chỗ này, vẹo chỗ kia rồi thì làm sao ạ ? Có cách giải quyết không ạ ?

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## thuhanoi

Mần tới đi cụ Luyến, cầu toàn quá dễ nản Hi hi hi  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Luyến mà nản cái gì , hắn hỏi để chuẩn bị trước thôi . Em thì lo nhất cái khoản vận chuyển và thời gian ạ , mấy cái chi chi đó về xưởng mới tính tiếp 


Nhìn hình cái máy chiếm hết xưởng , nhịn ăn nhịn uống mà làm cho nó xong sớm kiếm tiền , chứ chần chừ , thay đổi tới lui thì không xong đâu... làm máy bằng tiền túi chứ có phải tiền nhà nước đâu mà kéo dài rồi xin đội vốn gấp đôi.

----------

CKD, haignition, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

> 7m sai số 0.07 thì bác luyến dùng thiết bị gì canh chỉnh nhỉ? 7 met mà sai số 0.1 thì em cũng chưa biết dùng cái gì để đo ra nữa, bác lên ebay tìm xem có bộ căng tia laser nào 2hand về dùng thử. e thấy máy công nghiệp họ căng ray dài bằng bộ laser phát, thu và thấu kính ở giữa, còn không DIY 1 cái dùng.


cái chuẩn để hiệu chỉnh máy hơn nó gọi là laser alignment system. nó đo độ cao thấp bề mặt, độ ke vuông bla bla. 1 system mini rơi tầm gần 20k  :Cool: 

nó có nhiều phương thức nhưng cái thấu kính ở giữa giống kiểu laser interferometer, chủ yếu phục vụ đo vị trí khoảng cách xa gần.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Thanks những lời động viên của các cụ. Con số 0,07 đối với em em khong ngại ạ vấn đề là ở 2 cục mà em định làm vào trục Y kia thoi. Thời gian trước khi bỏ ở kho 7 không biết lúc cẩu đi cẩu lại các cụ ở đó có làm cẩn thận không, nếu đang cẩu đứt cáp va đập đâu đó hay bị vât nặng đè lên lâu ngày khiến kết cấu bị biến dạng thì khó đỡ ah. Còn căn chỉnh để song song, phẳng 2 chiều , vặn thì em căn chỉnh được bằng đồng hồ so ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Cái khung máy plasma của em rộng có 800, dài 3400 mà em còn không dám chắc nó thẳng đến 0,07. Với em thì dùng đồng hồ so để căn ray dài 800 cực dễ, đên 1,6m còn được, lên đến 3m là bất khả thi rồi, 3m4 thì sai số mong muốn của em là 0,2. Sai số tổng thể 0,5 là cái đích cơ khí con máy plasma của em rồi.

Bác chủ đừng sa đà vào các tiêu chuẩn này nọ, cứ tập trung vào cái khung đế đã. Máy nhật bãi nguyên bản hành trình có 300x500 em còn thấy XY lệch 3mm về độ vuông góc. Bác cứ làm xong cái đế, rồi cho XY lên mà ủn tay nó chạy được đã là thành công rồi ạ.

----------


## CKD

Khổ lớn thì chỉ có chơi optical thôi ạ.

Đo hiệu chỉnh là chỉ gá đặt 1 lần. Mấy cây thước đá gì gì đó làm chuẩn các cụ có giỏi lắm dài đến 1m. Dời thước đi để rà tiếp không phải là phương pháp đúng. Cho là cụ có thể rà lại để hiệu chuẩn thước, nhưng nó sẽ có dung sai tích luỹ.

Hệ thống optical thì em không dám mơ. Hiện HCM thấy có cho thuê thiết bị, nhưng cho xây dựng. Bên kỹ thuật thì em ứ biết.
Trước trong quá trình làm việc có tiếp cận vài lần, nhưng nghe cái giá xong sợ quá chẵng dám đụng vào. Chỉ đu theo nhòm cho biết thôi. Mà thấy mấy lão cũng toàn dùng dây thép để xử thôi. Nói chung là tạm chấp nhận.

----------


## Tuấn

Em chế cái thước 1,6m. Căn đến 2m thì được. Để cái thước ở giữa, căn xong dịch 2 đầu 20cm thì ổn. Còn 3m thì bó tay. Căn xong kiểm tra lại sao tùm lum. Nguyên đoạn căn 2 ray Y song song cách nhau 3m đã cực khó rồi. Bác nào biết cách chỉ cho em với

----------


## Luyến

hổng thể nào cãi được mấy cụ. nếu phay vuôn 300x500 mà méo 3mm thì cái máy đo vứt đi roài. phải cần anh em cncprovn.com căn chỉnh lại thì mới kiếm cơm được ạ. 
em chẳng tin vào mấy cái máy laser hay thấu kinh chi đó. đo tay bằng đồng hồ so mà không tin tưởng nữa thì thua luôn ạ.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## thuhanoi

> hổng thể nào cãi được mấy cụ. nếu phay vuôn 300x500 mà méo 3mm thì cái máy đo vứt đi roài. phải cần anh em cncprovn.com căn chỉnh lại thì mới kiếm cơm được ạ. 
> em chẳng tin vào mấy cái máy laser hay thấu kinh chi đó. đo tay bằng đồng hồ so mà không tin tưởng nữa thì thua luôn ạ.


Đo tay thì chuẩn rồi nhưng cụ lấy cái cục chi làm chuẩn để đo đây  :Big Grin:

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Luyến

> Đo tay thì chuẩn rồi nhưng cụ lấy cái cục chi làm chuẩn để đo đây


Cần gì cứ lấy cục gì đó mới đo được ah. Nếu cứ lấy cục gì đó làm chuẩn thì sẽ chẳng bao giờ có cái máy chuẩn cụ ạ. Em lam cứ phang theo đồng hồ so và mực ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

em đang chờ đợi 1 cách đo hoàn tòan mới của bác Luyến chỉ dựa vào đồng hồ so và mực ạ, em xin 1 chân phản biện cái vụ canh và đo chuẩn này ạ.


Biết đâu anh em phát hiện ra 1 cách canh chuẩn ít tốn tiền nhất ... em ủng hộ bác Luyến.

----------


## CKD

Đồng hồ so với mực thì so vuông kiểu gì ạ?
Chưa nói vụ so vuông, so thẳng thôi em còn chưa biết phải làm thế nào nữa cơ. So thẳng em toàn phải so với thước thôi. Em mà không so với thước, chỉ ray với ray thì em tin là cặp ray ấy song song mềm mại ạ (offset).

Còn so vuông thì.. máy nhỏ em chẵng nói, máy to em kéo thước mà đo. Dung sai thì lớn lắm ạ.

Bác chủ có thể giúp em khai sáng vụ này với. À.. nếu là bí mật công việc thì bác cứ nói em biết. Để em không đu theo hỏi nữa ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Nghi ngờ là cụ ấy sẽ dùng 2 cái bệ X 2nd của bọn tư bản mặc định là nó chuẩn để canh quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi mà các bác , đừng có nôn nóng em cũng như các bác thôi , đã gọi là đồng hồ so thì phải so với cái gì chứ , so với cái thẳng sẽ ra thẳng , so với cái thẳng mềm mại thì nó ra hình dáng nghệ thuật .... đó em hổng thích đoán mò nữa mà chuyển qua trạng thái hồi hộp ngóng chờ kết quả hoàn toàn mới DZe, DZE... cố lên , cố lên , Bác Luyến vô địch .... hehehe

----------


## Luyến

> Đồng hồ so với mực thì so vuông kiểu gì ạ?
> Chưa nói vụ so vuông, so thẳng thôi em còn chưa biết phải làm thế nào nữa cơ. So thẳng em toàn phải so với thước thôi. Em mà không so với thước, chỉ ray với ray thì em tin là cặp ray ấy song song mềm mại ạ (offset).
> 
> Còn so vuông thì.. máy nhỏ em chẵng nói, máy to em kéo thước mà đo. Dung sai thì lớn lắm ạ.
> 
> Bác chủ có thể giúp em khai sáng vụ này với. À.. nếu là bí mật công việc thì bác cứ nói em biết. Để em không đu theo hỏi nữa ạ.


Bí mật quốc gia cụ ah. Đồng hồ so sẽ song song và vuông góc ah còn mực chỉ kiểm tra mặt phẳng roiif nạo gọt đi chỗ cao thoii cụ ah. Kéo thước chỉ là giai đoạn canh thô thoii cụ. 

@ Thuhanoi 
Em hổng có căn bằng cái bệ X năng nề đó đâu ah. Em lấy đồng hồ so + vài công cụ hỗ trợ đáng tin cậy khác để căn chỉnh ah. 

@ Namcnc 
Em không giám múa rìu qua mắt thợ ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Sau mấy ngày âm mưu toan tính tăng cứng giảm chi phí ăn bớt vật liệu,  :Smile:  bi trừ em đã đặt đựoc cái mặt lên rồi các cụ ah. 2 tấm sắt nặng trên 4 tấn muốn đặt đúng vị trí cũng khó phết các cụ ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng bác, con máy dần lộ nguyên hình òi. 

Bác gắn mặt xong thử trải cái chiếu đôi lên trên, thêm can bia với lị ít giò luộc thì mới kiểm tra được độ vững của khung máy bác ợ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

đề nghị bác Luyến cho mấy em múa cột liền để thử tải và độ rung động.

----------


## Tuấn

> đề nghị bác Luyến cho mấy em múa cột liền để thử tải và độ rung động.


với tầm cỡ con máy này, bác chủ phải mời đội chân dài múa cột do người đẹp miền tây CKD từ Cần thơ ra, thêm ái nữ Nam maria kiều diễn và công chúa Chiêm thành Secondhand ra tham dự cho nó xôm.

Đội hình gái gú Hà lội do tú bà Phương mại dâm ( Phuongmd) dẫn đầu đón tiếp cho long trọng, trinh nữ Biết tuốt và nghệ nhân múa bụng TCM, ca sỹ Ngọc Anh nữa là đủ bộ ạ.

Phần camera, ánh sáng này nọ và up lên mạng các cụ cứ để em phụ trách là ngon choét, đt của em chụp hình cực chuẩn, nét nèn nẹt ..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

CKD, Luyến, Nam CNC, secondhand

----------


## Diyodira

> với tầm cỡ con máy này, bác chủ phải mời đội chân dài múa cột do người đẹp miền tây CKD từ Cần thơ ra, thêm ái nữ Nam maria kiều diễn và công chúa Chiêm thành Secondhand ra tham dự cho nó xôm.
> 
> Đội hình gái gú Hà lội do tú bà Phương mại dâm ( Phuongmd) dẫn đầu đón tiếp cho long trọng, trinh nữ Biết tuốt và nghệ nhân múa bụng TCM, ca sỹ Ngọc Anh nữa là đủ bộ ạ.
> 
> Phần camera, ánh sáng này nọ và up lên mạng các cụ cứ để em phụ trách là ngon choét, đt của em chụp hình cực chuẩn, nét nèn nẹt ..



Lấy bàn máy làm sân khấu và đãi tiệc, tạm thời ATC thay bằng ABC (auto beer changer)  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> đề nghị bác Luyến cho mấy em múa cột liền để thử tải và độ rung động.


bác vội làm gì em còn phải hàn cái mẹt này mất khoảng 3 ngày . sau đó lắp đặt thử trục X và 2 cái trục Y kia lên xem cái bệ máy này có chịu được không đã. tiếp đó mới bê mấy em chân dài lên để múa cột thử. ổn mới cho làm tiếp.

----------


## Luyến

> với tầm cỡ con máy này, bác chủ phải mời đội chân dài múa cột do người đẹp miền tây CKD từ Cần thơ ra, thêm ái nữ Nam maria kiều diễn và công chúa Chiêm thành Secondhand ra tham dự cho nó xôm.
> 
> Đội hình gái gú Hà lội do tú bà Phương mại dâm ( Phuongmd) dẫn đầu đón tiếp cho long trọng, trinh nữ Biết tuốt và nghệ nhân múa bụng TCM, ca sỹ Ngọc Anh nữa là đủ bộ ạ.
> 
> Phần camera, ánh sáng này nọ và up lên mạng các cụ cứ để em phụ trách là ngon choét, đt của em chụp hình cực chuẩn, nét nèn nẹt ..


chẳng phải mời đâu cụ ạ. em có thông tin mật là các cụ ấy sẽ ra hà nội để off với anh em ngoài này nhân dịp 3 năm thành lập hội cncprovn hehe cụ secondhend thì hổng biết có đu theo ko. dưng mà đã về Hà nội rồi mà em không mời qua nhà em là hổng có được. còn phải chải chiếu lấy bệ máy làm sân khấu thay atc bằng abc lem, giò, với can bia nữa chứ. cụ di ro đi ra nhể. dịp này cụ Tuấn hói cung thay cái điện thoại cho em nhờ cái máy của cụ chụp ảnh mờ lém roài  :Smile:

----------

secondhand

----------


## Luyến

Một cây làm chẳng lên non ba cây chụm lại lên hòn núi cao 

Tình hình là hàn gầm hơi bị lâu. Thấy anh em thợ hàn kêu khoai, thì  thoảng có chỗ tôn để tự do nó không ép sát vào gân để hàn em đành đăt mấy cục sắt nặng nặng lên để ép tôn xuống.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cụ luyến phải đầu tư con bờ lát ma xi en xi nữa mới đủ đồ chơi.
Hàn ghép kiểu này, bỏ lên máy khoét mớ lổ.. để có chổ mà hàn  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cụ luyến phải đầu tư con bờ lát ma xi en xi nữa mới đủ đồ chơi.
> Hàn ghép kiểu này, bỏ lên máy khoét mớ lổ.. để có chổ mà hàn


Cụ thấy xưởng em làm gì có chỗ mà kê máy bờ lát ma xì en xi nữa ah.  :Wink:  mà cụ cho em hỏi cái nguồn cắt đựoc sắt 25mm thì bao nhiêu tiền ạ ?? :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Đâu chừng 150tr  hoặc trên dưới tẹo đóa. Hàng hypertherm, victor thì cũng tầm tương tự.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ luyến phải đầu tư con bờ lát ma xi en xi nữa mới đủ đồ chơi.
> Hàn ghép kiểu này, bỏ lên máy khoét mớ lổ.. để có chổ mà hàn


Hi hi cụ Luyến còn chờ ra xưởng mới rộng rãi rùi mới có chỗ lắp plasma cụ ui. Còn đủ các thứ đồ chơi hầm bà lằng mà bi chừ chưa có chỗ để kê, hế hế  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyodira

> Hi hi cụ Luyến còn chờ ra xưởng mới rộng rãi rùi mới có chỗ lắp plasma cụ ui. Còn đủ các thứ đồ chơi hầm bà lằng mà bi chừ chưa có chỗ để kê, hế hế


Cụ thì có xưởng rộng không biết làm gì, người thì làm đủ thứ trong xưởng hẹp  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> Đâu chừng 150tr  hoặc trên dưới tẹo đóa. Hàng hypertherm, victor thì cũng tầm tương tự.


150tr thôi ah cũng rẻ nhể hehe em mà có tiền thì em mua 2 cái để nó cắt đựoc 50mm cho máu  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

@ Tuấn & Diyodira 
Không có xưởng cũng bí lắm cụ ah. Muốn làm gì cũng phải chờ dẹp các việc khác vào ah. Em là em quyết tâm rồi vài năm nữa em phải làm cái xưởng lớn lớn mới đựoc ah  :Smile:

----------


## secondhand

> với tầm cỡ con máy này, bác chủ phải mời đội chân dài múa cột do người đẹp miền tây CKD từ Cần thơ ra, thêm ái nữ Nam maria kiều diễn và công chúa Chiêm thành Secondhand ra tham dự cho nó xôm.





> chẳng phải mời đâu cụ ạ. em có thông tin mật là các cụ ấy sẽ ra hà nội để off với anh em ngoài này nhân dịp 3 năm thành lập hội cncprovn hehe cụ secondhend thì hổng biết có đu theo ko. dưng mà đã về Hà nội rồi mà em không mời qua nhà em là hổng có được.


Cám ơn các bác phương Bác đã nhớ đên ae miền Nam ruột thịt. E cũng muốn ra lắm đấy, nhất là muốn biết gái thủ đô có thơm như gái miền Tây hay ko, chứ gái nhà e thơm lắm các bác ạ. Nè nhé! Trên thì thơm ... dầu dừa nà, xuống chút thơm mùi bưởi nà, xuống khúc nữa thơm mùi mạ non nà, còn xuống nữa hả ... thơm mùi đặt trưng lun ... mùi phèn á. Ôi 1 mùi thơm tổng hợp ko thể tả, chính vì những mùi hương ấy mà e ko thể rời xa để đến với các bác ạ....... (khoan chờ em chút chạy vô lavabo ói cái)
Thôi vậy đi! trên tinh thần đó các cụ miền nam thân yêu hãy chuẩn bị sẵn sàng! Còn e thì bắt đầu ngày mai mua vé số, nếu kì tích xuất hiện, hẹn găp cụ CKD xấu chai tại sân bay Cần Thơ   :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> 150tr thôi ah cũng rẻ nhể hehe em mà có tiền thì em mua 2 cái để nó cắt đựoc 50mm cho máu 
> 
> @ Tuấn & Diyodira 
> Không có xưởng cũng bí lắm cụ ah. Muốn làm gì cũng phải chờ dẹp các việc khác vào ah. Em là em quyết tâm rồi vài năm nữa em phải làm cái xưởng lớn lớn mới đựoc ah



bác L giống kình ngư vậy, luôn muốn bơi trong biển lớn, chúc bác sớm có được xưởng to để làm những máy khủng sánh tầm quốc tế.
thanks

----------


## Luyến

> bác L giống kình ngư vậy, luôn muốn bơi trong biển lớn, chúc bác sớm có được xưởng to để làm những máy khủng sánh tầm quốc tế.
> thanks


Ai mà chả thế anh. Đều muốn cái tốt nhất đến với mình

----------


## Luyến

Các cụ cho em hỏi tẹo ah. Vấn đề sử lý sắt làm sao cho nó hạn chế bị rỉ sét ngoài vịec sử lý bằng sơn có cách nào khác không ah? Em thấy ở một số mặt máy của nước ngoài họ làm thế nào mà thép không cần sơn cũng cứ trắng đẹp thế ah ?

----------


## Ga con

Dùng thuốc nhuộm hoặc photphate hóa anh. Nhưng tính ra mắc lắm, làm đồ nhỏ thì được nhưng lớn thì ớn lắm.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Tò mò tí, tại sao thấy đa số bà con sơn mà ko phốt phát hóa ta?

----------


## Ga con

Mắc chằng, hồi lâu lắc e mua lọ thuốc nhuộm nòng súng, vài chục k mà nhuộm được có chừng vài dm2.
Hơn nữa, nhuộm cũng không bền lắm, bị phai dần và hết thuốc thì cũng sét.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

các chỗ khác em sơn rồi cụ ạ. chỉ cần sử lý bề mặt của mặt bàn T slot thôi ạ. mặt bàn T slot của em rộng 2.2m và dài 5m có cách nào rẻ hơn không ah?

----------


## Tuấn

Dùng dung dịch tưới nguội thôi bác chủ. Mặt bàn em làm bằng sắt, thỉnh thoảng phay xong bỏ đấy không dọng, lâu ngày cũng có vết ố, lau đi lại sạch. Còn máy thiên hạ chắc bàn T bằng gang, đỡ hơn nhiều

----------


## Luyến

Thôi vấn đề chống rỉ em để sau Đành để như vậy thì thoảng bảo quản cho khỏi bị rỉ. 

Cập nhật tình hình cho xôm . Ông thợ hàn gầm quá lì đòn 

Đính kèm 26287
Đính kèm 26288

----------


## Tuấn

Ui nhìn bác kia lộn gầm kìa. Lì thật

----------

Luyến

----------


## buithonamk42

Anh Tuấn chơi chữ quá

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Lộn gầm với gậm............ ý lộn, chui gầm có khác gì không bác hói?

----------


## secondhand

Thợ hàn kiểu lộn gầm này cũng bậc 5 trở lên hàn mới dính á, ko phải ai muốn lộn gầm phát dính liền đâu à  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Vị trí này là 4G hoặc 4F nếu là T.
Tương đối khó. Nhưng hàn dính là một chuyện, hàn ngấu lại là chuyện khác, hàn không bị bọt lại là chuyện rất khác.

----------


## Luyến

hổng có đùa với mấy má đâu nhá, lộn gầm là cái gì ?? 

bác thợ hàn đang hàn dưới gầm cũng làm cơ khí lâu lâu rồi ah. trước kia làm bên xưởng hàn khung nhà bây giờ chèo cao sợ roài em gọi về hàn cho em. nói chung cũng tàm tạm

----------


## Ga con

E cũng bảo rồi, đưa e cái máy mig co2 thì 3 ngày xong, còn cứ bắt hàn que thì 1 tháng chưa chắc xong :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Nhà có sẵn máy hàn điện thì cứ thế làm thôi Phúc ah. Cái máy mig nó làng ngoàng quá xưởng tớ bé kéo đi kéo lại vướng lắm.

----------


## Luyến

Chiêu nay chợt nhớ ra mối hàn ngược dưới gầm em thử chui vào để kiểm tra lại trứoc khi cho anh em sơn phủ và chốt hạ cái bệ máy. Khoảng cách gầm máy và mặt đất cách nhau 46cm thật là quá khoa chịu khi chui vào trong. Em có chụp lại vài chỗ các bác góp ý em với ah để em điều chỉnh lính. 





Tranh thủ chụp luôn bộ xuơng trục Z .

----------


## CKD

Tấm thì dày mà sao con hàn bé tẹo thế bác chủ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Ah em lại tưởng ckd nói đến mấy cái gân tăng cứng hehe.

----------


## Luyến

Kiểm tra thay bạc đạn cho spindle. 
Đính kèm 26748

----------


## Luyến

Tình hềnh là em đang chờ bi về để thay cho spindle.
 Ép úp ít ảnh tiến độ làm khung máy. Trục Z máy 4 ray khóa 3 mặt đã lắp ráp xong  trượt êm ai nhẹ nhàng.

----------

kametoco, solero

----------


## secondhand

Bác chụp hình coi muốn quẹo cổ lun

----------


## Tuấn

Để có cơ hội thành công cao, bác chủ nên tham khảo thiết kế các mẫu máy tương tự cùng size mà bên tàu họ vẫn làm ( em không chọn nhật hay mỹ vì chúng nó làm còn chắc chắn hơn tàu nhiều )

Bộ trục Z bọn tàu làm thế này :



So với bộ của bác chủ thì độ cứng vững nó khác xa nhau quá. Hy vọng là nó vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bác chủ.

----------


## solero

> Để có cơ hội thành công cao, bác chủ nên tham khảo thiết kế các mẫu máy tương tự cùng size mà bên tàu họ vẫn làm ( em không chọn nhật hay mỹ vì chúng nó làm còn chắc chắn hơn tàu nhiều )
> 
> Bộ trục Z bọn tàu làm thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> So với bộ của bác chủ thì độ cứng vững nó khác xa nhau quá. Hy vọng là nó vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bác chủ.


Cụ ấy làm sắp xong rồi cụ mới đưa hình ra thì không thay đổi đươc gì đâu ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> Để có cơ hội thành công cao, bác chủ nên tham khảo thiết kế các mẫu máy tương tự cùng size mà bên tàu họ vẫn làm ( em không chọn nhật hay mỹ vì chúng nó làm còn chắc chắn hơn tàu nhiều )
> 
> Bộ trục Z bọn tàu làm thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> So với bộ của bác chủ thì độ cứng vững nó khác xa nhau quá. Hy vọng là nó vẫn đáp ứng được nhu cầu của bác chủ.


cấu tạo trục Z của em đây. nói về công nghệ chế tạo thì khác nhau ah tây, tầu nó làm trên điều kiện khác ạ có máy cái phục vụ công việc rồi lên làm như thế nào chỉ cần vẽ ra là song. như máy của em em làm dựa trên điều kiện có sẵn nguyên liệu quanh nhà, vốn trong khả năng. Muốn làm pro được như họ thì cần có động lực ah cần phải thuơng mại hóa thì máy sẽ khác ngay ý mà 


Miếng sắt 40mm 

@kem
Làm sắt song rồi vẫn sửa đựoc mà cụ. Chỗ nào cần tăng cứng thì em sẽ tăng lên ạ.  Nhiều cái đầu cùng nghĩ nó sẽ hơn 1 mình em lủi thủi làm

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> Bác chụp hình coi muốn quẹo cổ lun


Cũng ko biết tại sao ah điện thoại của em chụp hình xem lại thì bình thường nhưng up lên diễn đàn hình anh nó bị quay ngang ra. Chẳng biết có phải điện thoại cùi ko  :Stick Out Tongue: . Cụ quẹo cổ em thấy áy láy lắm ah hehe

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ ấy làm sắp xong rồi cụ mới đưa hình ra thì không thay đổi đươc gì đâu ạ.


Em up lên thớt này lâu rồi ạ : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...agon2016/page3




> cấu tạo trục Z của em đây. nói về công nghệ chế tạo thì khác nhau ah tây, tầu nó làm trên điều kiện khác ạ có máy cái phục vụ công việc rồi lên làm như thế nào chỉ cần vẽ ra là song. như máy của em em làm dựa trên điều kiện có sẵn nguyên liệu quanh nhà, vốn trong khả năng. Muốn làm pro được như họ thì cần có động lực ah cần phải thuơng mại hóa thì máy sẽ khác ngay ý mà 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kem
> Làm sắt song rồi vẫn sửa đựoc mà cụ. Chỗ nào cần tăng cứng thì em sẽ tăng lên ạ.  Nhiều cái đầu cùng nghĩ nó sẽ hơn 1 mình em lủi thủi làm


@ Luyến : thêm mấy miếng sắt không bao nhiêu tiền cả, cùng lắm là bằng 1 hộp chíp dao thôi. Con máy đểu đầu tay của em làm trục Z cứng hơn cái cụ đang làm nhiều lần mà lúc chạy ăn dày nó vẫn rung trục Z. Trong khi XY đứng lên không thấy rung gì cả. Nếu có điều kiện làm con máy C khác em sẽ tăng cứng thêm phần cột và trục Z. 
Cụ làm cứng thêm được tẹo nào thì lúc phay đỡ hại dao tẹo ấy. Em có con máy cơ, chạy nhanh một tí là nó mòn hết dao, sờ vào bàn phay thấy rung, nản lắm. Công việc duy nhất của nó chỉ để phay rãnh bắt đinh ca vét nên em mới chưa đem nấu gang thui  :Smile:

----------

haignition

----------


## solero

Hiwin có ray con lăn sao cụ cứ thích dùng ray bi vậy nhỉ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ngoài Bắc nỗi tiếng về nghề đúc, Hiệp Phát còn ra ngoài ấy đúc thì sao bác luyến ko đúc nhỉ? 
Còn về cái Z em thường chọn tỉ lệ 1-1 giữa khoảng  cách 2 ray trục X và hành trình của Z, ví dụ Z hành trình 200mm, thì khoảng cách 2 block trên mặt bích là 200, tổng dài ray trượt 400, còn khoảng cách giữa 2 ray trục X là 200.

----------


## Luyến

@ anh tuấn 
em sẽ tăng cứng thêm ah. Em đang tính sao cho giải quyết hết chỗ sắt hơn tấn vẫn còn dư hehe

@ kem tuơi
Em tiết kiệm cụ ah. Với lại em không muốn thay đổi ray nguyên bản của mấy bộ kis đã như vậy rồi em chỉ thay đồ ray mới vào thôi ko phải khoan lại lỗ nữa ah. 
@iamnot romeo
Ko phải là em không muốn đúc gang cụ ah. Chẳng qua là máy phay của em ko phay đựoc gang còn đi ra ngoài thuê gia công thì em không tin tưởng các bác làm dịch vụ lắm bác ạ. Họ làm ẩu quá lúc nào cũng vội mà em thì cần cẩn thận chính xác. 
Còn trục Z làm theo tỉ lệ này lọ thì cũng còn tùy trục Z của em vuông 250mm mong muốn là thò lên thụt xuống 800mm em đã chọn giải pháp là làm ray 3 mặt phần ôm trục Z dài bằng phần thò thụt lên xuống độ cứng vững thì vô đối rồi ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Úp tiến độ dự ớn loanh quanh cả ngày mới làm xong 1 bên trục Y

----------


## iamnot.romeo

theo kinh nghiệm của em thì block cứng vào mặt bích phẳng, nếu ray còn tốt, thì đẩy trẹt trẹt kiểu đó thì sai số là bé lắm rồi.

Em làm ray bảng 40, dài 1000, 2 block cách nhau 100mm siết vào mặt bích mài phẳng, em đặt thước đá ở 2 đầu bắt visme cũng mài 1 nguyên công với 2 chỗ bắt ray thì những chỗ nào sai số dưới 1 vạch thì đẩy êm mượt, chỗ nào sài số từ 3-5% là bắt đầu sượng bót rồi.

Sau này em có làm gì tới ray thì em cứ gia công bề mặt đặt ray, thường thì dưới 1m5 thì em đem phay/bào rồi đem mài. Đặc biệt mặt bích bắt block thì sẽ được em đem phay ở chỗ nào có máy CN đời mới tin tưởng vào độ chính xác. Gắn vào chỗ nào cao thấp là biết ngay, chêm miếng nêm hoặc mài rà lại những chỗ cao đến khi nào đẩy nhẹ tay từ đầu đến cuối là tin tưởng đc. Thường mặt bích bắt block phay hạ bậc để ép sát block vào thì lock hết ốc mà còn đẩy nhẹ nhàng là yên tâm cả là nó thẳng.

----------

GOHOME, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> theo kinh nghiệm của em thì block cứng vào mặt bích phẳng, nếu ray còn tốt, thì đẩy trẹt trẹt kiểu đó thì sai số là bé lắm rồi.
> 
> Em làm ray bảng 40, dài 1000, 2 block cách nhau 100mm siết vào mặt bích mài phẳng, em đặt thước đá ở 2 đầu bắt visme cũng mài 1 nguyên công với 2 chỗ bắt ray thì những chỗ nào sai số dưới 1 vạch thì đẩy êm mượt, chỗ nào sài số từ 3-5% là bắt đầu sượng bót rồi.
> 
> Sau này em có làm gì tới ray thì em cứ gia công bề mặt đặt ray, thường thì dưới 1m5 thì em đem phay/bào rồi đem mài. Đặc biệt mặt bích bắt block thì sẽ được em đem phay ở chỗ nào có máy CN đời mới tin tưởng vào độ chính xác. Gắn vào chỗ nào cao thấp là biết ngay, chêm miếng nêm hoặc mài rà lại những chỗ cao đến khi nào đẩy nhẹ tay từ đầu đến cuối là tin tưởng đc. Thường mặt bích bắt block phay hạ bậc để ép sát block vào thì lock hết ốc mà còn đẩy nhẹ nhàng là yên tâm cả là nó thẳng.


Em ko tin bên ngoài gia công bác ah. Mặt ray đã phay mài chuẩn rồi em chỉ làm mặt con trượt thôi sau khi phay mài phẳng căn gờ lock con trượt xong em bôi mực lên con trựot úp mặt phẳng vào sau đó lật ngửa lên vị trí nào ăn mực là sử lý mài dũa vị trí đó đến khi đều thì thôi. Thông thường cứ úp lên đặt xuống 3 lần là ok

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Luyến

Tự kỷ với dự án ạ. Spindle em đã thay xong tình trạng bi đuôi hơi kém lên phát ra tiếng kêu gàu gàu sờ vị trí lắp bi đuôi hơi nóng chút rảnh em tháo ra lắp lại xem sao. Động cơ chạy ở 266Hz dòng ăn 11,5A chạy ở 100Hz dòng ăn 4,5A. 



Tạm ổn với spindle Em phay khỏa mặt đầu cái trục Z và lắp thử visme

----------

CKD, haiquanckbn, ngocsut

----------


## Luyến

Kiểm tra mặt đầu của trục z đã phay nó sai vài vạch. Chị tiết làm trên máy nhật cũng ko tin tưởng được đâu á. Lại phá thô và làm tinh lại cho vuông vức. Lấy miếng ke hôm trước mua của công tôn tiên sinh làm thước luôn cái ke khá chuẩn

----------


## Tuấn

Quan ngại sâu sắc với cái mặt bắt sờ pín bác chủ vừa phay, nhìn cái đường hàn như gần đứt ra rồi kìa. Lúc hàn cái mặt ấy vào cây cột bác có sang phanh không vậy ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

việc gia công trên máy nhật có chính xác hay không còn tùy thuộc vào người đứng máy gia công là chủ yếu ( nếu không có cái này thì phân biệt thợ bậc mấy làm gì ) , khắt khe trong việc gá đặt và canh chuẩn thi mới cho ra sản phẩm chính xác , nếu nó sai số thì phải xem lại cái ông thiết kế và người đứng máy chứ chưa gì đổ thừa cái máy. 


Việc spindle ăn dòng khác nhau ở ngưỡng tốc độ khác nhau như vậy thì hơi bị lớn xem ra phần cơ chưa chuẩn nên bị tải trong khi quay tự do , xem kỹ lại quy trình thay bạc . Bạc bị nóng có 2 nguyên nhân chính , thứ nhất quay quá nhanh và mỡ bò chưa đúng , thứ 2 là bạc bị chênh rồi nên sẽ phát ra tiếng lục cục ( bị chèn bi ) còn bạc bị rỗ bề mặt thì nó kêu rồ rồ , rào rào .... chuẩn thì không runout quá 1 vạch đâu ngay tại cán dao dài ra 1 tấc. Áp lổ tai vào sát spindle thì chỉ nghe tiếng sè sè rất nhỏ thôi , em ngồi sát nó quay tay mà nghe tiếng kêu dù rất nhỏ thì cũng tháo ra làm lại , phải là im như thóc , áp lổ tai vào sát spindle thì chỉ nghe tiếng sè sè rất nhỏ thôi .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Quan ngại sâu sắc với cái mặt bắt sờ pín bác chủ vừa phay, nhìn cái đường hàn như gần đứt ra rồi kìa. Lúc hàn cái mặt ấy vào cây cột bác có sang phanh không vậy ?


không ngại bác ơi. miếng bích bên trong đó được phay vuông định hình cái khung và phay lỗ tròn lớn hơn đường kính thân của spindle 5mm. vị trí đó đã được hàn trong ngoài nhưng do em phay ăn sâu đường hàn bị phay mất lên có chỗ bị hở nhưng vẫn còn đường hàn bên trong. ở vị trí đó sẽ được lắp ghép bằng ốc với 1 miếng bich 250x250x30 và được phay lỗ định vị bằng với đường kính thân của spindle và lắp spindle vào đó. cả cái ụ đó là khoang chứa nước làm mát cho spindle anh ạ. miếng sắt 250x250x30 em sẽ phay rãnh lắp roang để nước ko chẩy được ra ngoài

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục Z sai vài vạch thì anh phay lại làm gì nhỉ? lấy máy mài cầm tay nạo nạo mấy phát là nó phẳng lại rồi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Spindle đó rảnh em sẽ tháo ra lắp lại anh ah ở trạng thái chạy ko tải em thấy như vậy là Ok anh. Chỉ hỏi kêu tẹo thôi tình trạng kêu này là do bi cục spindle này trứoc khi về nhà em đã bị nước vào kẹp bi tùm lum. 
Phay bị sai vài vạch là do 2 nguyên nhân chính dao và máy đã cũ phay ăn từ trên xuống dưới ah cao 250mm điểm bắt đầu là 0 kết thúc 250 bị sai 0.1 ( 1/10mm) chạy step down 0,3 ăn từng lớp sau khi chạy xong em tháo dao ra phát hiện chíp đã mòn. Do biết chắc là sẽ có sai số lên em mới làm tay lại. 

@iamnot-romeo 
Tớ có phay lại đâu tớ kê đầu đã phay lên 1 miếng gang đã đựoc phay mài chuẩn và dùng cái ke đó áp sát vào bôi mực đánh dấu và dùng máy mài mài những điểm ăn mực cho đến lúc phẳng phẳng thì thôi 

@tuấn
Cái mặt bich vuông 250 phay định vị trục Z đó em bắt ốc sát ra ngoài ốc đựoc taro vào thành bao bên ngoài mà anh không anh hưởng gì đâu

----------


## secondhand

Cái spindle kêu khiếp nhỉ, chắc có lẽ lúc tra mở và lấp ráp các bác ấy quên tháo găng tay và mở máy bơm hơi  :Big Grin: 

Mặt lắp spindle này sao bác ko làm luôn từ đầu vào ống bao mà phải lấp rời sau. Theo tôi thì mặt bích vuông dày 30mm này gia công lỗ đúng kích thước của spindle, sang phanh miệng lỗ để lấp sin kính nước (sin tấn ngay góc spin), sang phanh luôn 4 cạnh và ống bao để hàn kính nước, khoan lỗ bắt spin luôn, vì nó còn nằm riêng nên gia công nhẹ nhàng và chính xác hơn. Khi hoàn tất đưa lên phay nhẹ lấy mặt chuẩn ngoài, đưa vô ống hàn gá chịu khó so tương đối vuông rồi ngấu ... để đó. Khi hoàn tất mặt bàn và các trục thì dựng ngửa spindle lên, lấp trục z vào tự nó phay mặt nó là chuẩn nhất (vì spindle dựng tạm chưa chuẩn nên đi dao nhỏ). Thử kinh nước thì bác cứ quét vôi bên ngoài, chờ khô rồi quét dầu bên trong thì sẽ biết ngay.
Nếu lấp bích 250mm rời như bác là qua thêm 1 trung gian, lại thêm roang nữa thì em chưa nghĩ nó ra sao. Trong kết cấu lấp ghép cứng vững thì hạn chế chêm, kê, ghép chồng nhiều.

À mà máy phay nhật nếu không chính xác thì chắc ko thể tồn tại để chạy nhừ tử như vậy đâu.

Lại rãnh rỗi ngứa mấy cái ngón tay nữa rồi, làm biếng xóa thôi bấm nút "trả lời nhanh" lung  :Big Grin:

----------

haignition

----------


## Luyến

Lúc hàn cái ụ này em ko có số đo 3 vòng của spindle ah. Bác bán cho em spindle không có thứoc để đo hay sao ấy ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:  chỉ báo là khoảng gần 200mm như vậy em cứ phay lỗ tròn đó hơn 200mm coi như xong lúc nào spindle về thì làm 1 mặt Bích nữa như em nói cho rễ làm. Nếu có spindle cũng ko giám gia công tinh xong mới hàn ah. Lúc hàn cái lỗ tròn đó nó co méo đi xong lại ngồi mài tay sửa lỗ sao cho tròn thì còn lâu hơn. Cái spindle nặng gần 100kg bế lên bế xuống để thử kín roăng thì em chẳng làm. máy phay nhật đã cũ không nên tin hoàn toàn vào nó

----------


## Ga con

Muốn vừa vuông góc, vừa tròn lỗ, vừa ngon... anh đi lùng chỗ nào có máy tiện to to gá lên tiện phát mặt đầu là ngon :Big Grin: . Gá đặt hơi cực thôi.

Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Từ đầu đến giờ.. thấy bác chủ làm toàn tấm dày.. mà thấy con hàn không tương xứng với độ dày của tấm.
Nếu mục đích làm dày cho nặng thì không nói... nếu làm dày cho cứng.... thì chịu phép với bác.

Phần lớn anh em show hàng trên này.. những kết cấu khung thép hàn, ít khi thấy chamfer mép rồi hàn. Hoặc nếu có thì rất nhỏ so với độ dày của chi tiếc (tất nhiên mép mỏng thì khỏi cần).

----------

Luyến

----------


## 0978609286

nhìn máy kinh khủng thật

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Từ đầu đến giờ.. thấy bác chủ làm toàn tấm dày.. mà thấy con hàn không tương xứng với độ dày của tấm.
> Nếu mục đích làm dày cho nặng thì không nói... nếu làm dày cho cứng.... thì chịu phép với bác.
> 
> Phần lớn anh em show hàng trên này.. những kết cấu khung thép hàn, ít khi thấy chamfer mép rồi hàn. Hoặc nếu có thì rất nhỏ so với độ dày của chi tiếc (tất nhiên mép mỏng thì khỏi cần).


Em có mài vát mép xong mới hàn cụ ah. Làm cái máy này em có tính công đâu anh em thỏa sức mài rồi hàn  :Smile: 

Ps. Đúng như dự đoán bi đuôi của spindle bị dính nứoc mưa bị sét chút ít ep bi bào lòng bàn tay quay thấy ko láng như bình thường xác định bi đã die. 
Bác iamnot_romeo ơi phiền bác chạy mua cho em 1 vòng bi 1010E nữa ah. Đã giúp em 2 vòng bi kia ròi thì giúp em 1 vòng này nữa cho chót  :Big Grin:  . Thanks bác trứoc

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Nam CNC

Bạc sau là bạc đũa phải không bác Luyến ? hay nó là bạc bi tròn ? 

nếu đũa hay tròn gì thì con này không quá 6000rpm. Nhớ test và chạy cẩn thận nhá. Em không nhớ và chưa tra bạc đũa , bạc đũa mà to như thế thì tốc độ quay chậm lắm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bạc sau là bạc đũa phải không bác Luyến ? hay nó là bạc bi tròn ? 
> 
> nếu đũa hay tròn gì thì con này không quá 6000rpm. Nhớ test và chạy cẩn thận nhá. Em không nhớ và chưa tra bạc đũa , bạc đũa mà to như thế thì tốc độ quay chậm lắm


Bi đũa anh ah.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bạc sau là bạc đũa phải không bác Luyến ? hay nó là bạc bi tròn ? 
> 
> nếu đũa hay tròn gì thì con này không quá 6000rpm. Nhớ test và chạy cẩn thận nhá. Em không nhớ và chưa tra bạc đũa , bạc đũa mà to như thế thì tốc độ quay chậm lắm


con này zin chạy 8000 rpm.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

con này chạy 8000rpm nhưng nó có ghi constant không ? nhiều con ghi 3000-8000 , 8000 đó chỉ chạy full tải trong bao nhiêu phút thôi nha , ép nó quá hạn chết thẳng cẳng à .

em thì căn cứ vào loại bạc tra tốc độ thôi , có bác ép bi 7010C ceramic chạy liên tục 15000rpm hơn 1 tiếng thế là lột dên , chứ test 18000 rpm êm ru. ... Mà máy này lớn lấy trường hợp gì mà bang 8000rpm , chạy 1000-4000 rpm là quá rồi , không lẽ lấy dao 6mm hay 8mm gá vô ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@Namcnc . 
Em ko có Nhu cầu chạy Hi Speed lúc đầu mua spindle yêu cầu bên cũng cấp là kiếm cho con động cơ thật khỏe là đựoc ko cần chạy nhanh. Nghe nói chạy nó chạy 8000 em đã mừng rồi bác anh lại nói là 6000 thì bụng em mở cờ luôn ah. Em dùng thường xuyên ở 1000- 3500rpm quá Ok roài. Chạy ở 30Hz - 120Hz động cơ vẫn chạy êm ru nhưng vẫn muốn thay bi đuôi cho đồng bộ  Như hôm trứoc em test 266Hz động cơ chạy 8000 tốc độ khủng khiếp á.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Từ đầu đến giờ.. thấy bác chủ làm toàn tấm dày.. mà thấy con hàn không tương xứng với độ dày của tấm.
> Nếu mục đích làm dày cho nặng thì không nói... nếu làm dày cho cứng.... thì chịu phép với bác.
> 
> Phần lớn anh em show hàng trên này.. những kết cấu khung thép hàn, ít khi thấy chamfer mép rồi hàn. Hoặc nếu có thì rất nhỏ so với độ dày của chi tiếc (tất nhiên mép mỏng thì khỏi cần).


hình như năm trước bác luyến bị dính phốt bên thegioicnc cũng vì bán máy cho khách bị bong mối hàn .

----------


## Luyến

> hình như năm trước bác luyến bị dính phốt bên thegioicnc cũng vì bán máy cho khách bị bong mối hàn .


đấy là khách hàng nợ mình tiền và muốn ăn ko len cứ bầy đặt lo chai. chứ thực tế mình không thấy có hình ảnh dẫn chứng nào cụ thể nói đến cái máy của mình bị bong mối hàn hết. những lô máy đời đầu bên mình sản xuất kém chất lượng mình đã cho thu hồi và hiện tại khách rất hài lòng. thanks

----------

huuminhsh, kametoco

----------


## Luyến

Phá máy bê tông dùng lại toàn bộ ray Block cho con máy full sắt mới .  :Embarrassment: 



Ổ đỡ bi chặn sài bi đũa ổ đỡ này đã có lần khoe với anh em mà lúc đó đã lắp lên máy ko chụp ảnh đựoc hôm nay tháo máy em phải canh me để chụp bằng đựoc còn kịp thời khoe với anh em 4rum  :Embarrassment: 








Lắp ráp thì lâu chứ để anh em tháo ra thì quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm trong vòng buổi sang là xong haizzz

----------


## Luyến

Úp tí tiến độ cho vui. em phay mặt phẳng dài 5.5m bằng cơm ah.







trục X đã sẵn sàng 



trục Z

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái router gỗ vậy mà mạnh dữ ta.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Lắp đai ốc visme trục X

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Luyến

trục XZ máy đã lắp lên em thấy vui quá và làm vài kiểu để khoe với các cụ. đã mấy bài viết rồi mà các cụ ko ai vào comment phản biện thì thật là buồn tẻ ạ.



lắp khí nén đối trọng cho trục chính

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Diyodira, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, h-d, secondhand, solero

----------


## Diyodira

ôi hoành tráng quá, thật nể, nhất quả đất rồi

thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

Có cái ray con lăn mà đề phía sau phí thế cụ ơi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> ôi hoành tráng quá, thật nể, nhất quả đất rồi
> 
> thanks


thanks cụ nhiều nhé em đang chờ 2 viên thuốc bổ của cụ để lắp nốt đây ah. chưa hình dung là nó thế nào lên em vẫn đang chờ về để may đo ạ. 

@ kem hảo hạng.
Có 4 cây ray star size 45 dài gần 1 mét mua bác nam cnc ghép lại thành 4 mét lẻ loi lên đành lắp như vậy nhưng ko phải vì đó mà phí đâu cụ nhé. Trục X em sài 3 cây ray 45 tha hồ cứng vững chém sắt thoải mái đi.

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá, sắp được xem con rồng của bác chủ nó lộn, à nó phay roài  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

> trục XZ máy đã lắp lên em thấy vui quá và làm vài kiểu để khoe với các cụ. đã mấy bài viết rồi mà các cụ ko ai vào comment phản biện thì thật là buồn tẻ ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> lắp khí nén đối trọng cho trục chính


Cụ Luyến làm máy cỡ này thì mấy cụ dám phản biện  :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Chuẩn bị hãng sơn có mối lớn, chắc cũng tốn 20Kg sơn

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

trục Z của bác L có hình ảnh tượng phật nhắm mắt rất đẹp, mũi thẳng dọc dừa, đầy đủ 2 tay 2 chân trông rất linh thiêng, mong mọi điều may mắn đền với "con rồng" của bác.
thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chuẩn bị hãng sơn có mối lớn, chắc cũng tốn 20Kg sơn


nó chiếm mất hơn 30m vuông mặt bằng. em cũng ko biết mua bao nhiêu sơn nữa vì máy này em sẽ sơn mầu khác mới mầu máy của em làm thuơng mại ạ. nếu mua nhiều thì sợ thừa nhỡ thiếu thì mất công chạy đi mua. 
em chọn mầu sơn vàng làm chủ đạo cách phối ghép các mầu thì em kém quá cụ nào giỏi phối ghép mầu sắc tư vấn em phát. thanks các cụ 

@diyodira
cụ nói vậy thì tốt quá em cũng mong sao mọi thứ được thuận lợi để vợ em không khóc hết nước mắt ah hehe.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

con máy DIY khủng nhất VN rồi bác ah  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cụ Luyến làm máy cỡ này thì mấy cụ dám phản biện


chém cho vui mà cụ. máy móc thì xêm xêm nhau hết ah.

----------


## Luyến

> con máy DIY khủng nhất VN rồi bác ah


cũng nghe thiên hạ đồn rằng sang năm cụ cũng làm 1 con khủng hơn của em. em đang hóng máy của cụ đây.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ lưu ý về đoạn chuyển dịch của vai Y khi máy chạy theo các hướng X, Y, Z . Chuyển dịch của vai và ray X cũng theo các hướng như trên.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

gầm máy nó hơi thấp , bác Luyến gia công  kết cấu thấp thấp dưới 1.2m hả ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> gầm máy nó hơi thấp , bác Luyến gia công  kết cấu thấp thấp dưới 1.2m hả ?


Hành trình trục Z của em có 900 thôi bác ah.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bác Luyến ơi, trục Z mình chỉ làm 1 tầng thì đâu tận dụng được hành trình 900 đâu?

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ủa, bác Luyến ơi, trục Z mình chỉ làm 1 tầng thì đâu tận dụng được hành trình 900 đâu?


xuống sâu thì ăn mỏng, xuống thấp thì ăn dày, chạy máy vài bữa là biết cái lực của máy mình tới đâu liền, nếu thò xuống 900 mà rung quá thì làm bàn phụ cho nó cao lên. Chứ đó giờ có ai làm máy Z 900 đâu mà biết nó chạy ổn hay ko. Không ổn thì đập ra nâng cấp lại  :Big Grin: 

Chắc 2-3 hôm nữa là có video test phay mặt bàn rồi, anh Luyến đập con router beton thì phải lên con này nhanh để có máy chạy khung máy mà  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Ủa, bác Luyến ơi, trục Z mình chỉ làm 1 tầng thì đâu tận dụng được hành trình 900 đâu?


trục Z của em vẫn thò lên xuống 900mm mà cụ gà ơi. 900 là có thể lên xưống đựoc còn lúc lắp dao vào hãm hành trình lại chỉ còn 800 thui ah. mục đích của cái háng cao cao chút là để chui qua chui lại còn gá phôi nữa, cái máy cao như vậy ai mà chèo lên chèo xuống để chạy vòng ra sau đựoc ạ.




> xuống sâu thì ăn mỏng, xuống thấp thì ăn dày, chạy máy vài bữa là biết cái lực của máy mình tới đâu liền, nếu thò xuống 900 mà rung quá thì làm bàn phụ cho nó cao lên. Chứ đó giờ có ai làm máy Z 900 đâu mà biết nó chạy ổn hay ko. Không ổn thì đập ra nâng cấp lại 
> 
> Chắc 2-3 hôm nữa là có video test phay mặt bàn rồi, anh Luyến đập con router beton thì phải lên con này nhanh để có máy chạy khung máy mà


chẳng mấy khi xuống sâu tới 800-900mm làm gì đâu cụ. thông thường vẫn phay phôi cao 200-300 như vậy Z xuống có 500-600 hà lúc nào nhiều hàng ko có chỗ để thì chồng 2-3 cái khung lên nhau để phay.  :Wink:  làm ăn có tính toán hết bác ah không đến lỗi phải phá ra nâng cấp lại đâu. nếu phay ko đạt thì sẽ lắp nhiều đầu cho ăn gỗ ạ  :Wink: . quay ra làm con phay giường mới phiên bản V3 liền ah. hehe 
phải tuơm tươm em mới cho lên sóng ah. bây giờ cũng tuơng đối rồi đang làm điện ah. phần cơ khí anh em đang bọc bịt những chỗ xấu xấu.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À, tức là với phôi lùn thì bác độn đồ gá cho cao lên?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Không ổn thì đập ra nâng cấp lại


ông này rảnh gớm, máy khủng long này đâu phải hàng xén mà nói xui xẻo quá, đốt đốt phong long đi thím  :Mad: 

thanks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

> À, tức là với phôi lùn thì bác độn đồ gá cho cao lên?


đúng roài đó cụ em đang kiếm 1 bàn map cỡ 1000x2000x500mm em đặt phía sau máy cần phay hàng chi tiết nhỏ thì đặt lên mà chiến thôi.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

Máy nhìn khủng quá !

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ko ăn sắt ổn thì cho lên 5 trục ăn gỗ như này có sao đâu

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Lắp đối trọng khí nén cho trục Z

----------

duonghoang, h-d, solero

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lắp đối trọng khí nén cho trục Z


haiz, máy bự chẳng ai chơi khí nén làm gì, giờ mới bik tại cao cái pad trục Z lại bự, nhét 2 cây ben khí nén vào, chán lão quá, bự thì phải chơi thủy lực counter weight cho nhỏ gọn, quất thêm 1 bình tích áp nữa là ổn định máy bơm luôn

----------


## Luyến

> haiz, máy bự chẳng ai chơi khí nén làm gì, giờ mới bik tại cao cái pad trục Z lại bự, nhét 2 cây ben khí nén vào, chán lão quá, bự thì phải chơi thủy lực counter weight cho nhỏ gọn, quất thêm 1 bình tích áp nữa là ổn định máy bơm luôn


Haizz tải trọng trong tầm khí nén chịu được thì chơi khí chứ thủy lực chị cho tốn kém ah. Trục Z của em nặng cỡ 600kg hà có phải là vài tấn đâu mà thủy lực.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

kaka quẹo cổ cụ Luyến ơi  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Hehe cứ tải trực tiếp bằng đt là bị vậy mà trên đt cũng không biết cách sửa. Tẹo nữa ngồi máy tính em sửa lại thanks

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đối trọng khí nén là kiểu gì ấy bác Luyến nhỉ? Bác mô tả sơ sơ cho em thông não xí với  :Smile: , em cũng ko rõ lắm về vụ này.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Bác tính lượng khí vào Xilanh sao cho đủ lực nâng trọng lượng trục Z Thế là đựoc ạ

----------


## solero

> Bác tính lượng khí vào Xilanh sao cho đủ lực nâng trọng lượng trục Z Thế là đựoc ạ


Nếu không có bình tích áp và bơm thêm áp thì sẽ không đều khi lên xuống.
Để an toàn nên có thêm cảm biến áp suất, cảm biến này sẽ điều khiển van khí đóng mở để xả bớt khí ra ngoài và nạp thêm khí vào một cách tự động theo thông số đặt sẵn để lực luôn cân bằng nhất có thể.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu không có bình tích áp và bơm thêm áp thì sẽ không đều khi lên xuống.
> Để an toàn nên có thêm cảm biến áp suất, cảm biến này sẽ điều khiển van khí đóng mở để xả bớt khí ra ngoài và nạp thêm khí vào một cách tự động theo thông số đặt sẵn để lực luôn cân bằng nhất có thể.


Chắc ko cần đâu bác. Trục z của bác chủ nặng hơn trục z cái máy đểu của em một tẹo. Em dùng step 86 chạy ngon. Bác chủ chơi con động cơ to như cái xô. Chắc thoải mái nhấp nhổm rồi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chắc ko cần đâu bác. Trục z của bác chủ nặng hơn trục z cái máy đểu của em một tẹo. Em dùng step 86 chạy ngon. Bác chủ chơi con động cơ to như cái xô. Chắc thoải mái nhấp nhổm rồi


cụ tuấn nghĩ đơn giản thế? khí nén này cũng phải có cả 1 cơ cấu vận hành nó á. tính cân bằng trục z của em thì động cơ nhỏ có thể chạy được roài. lắp động cơ to khỏe thì để chạy G0 nhanh á. lúc nào khoan cụ mới thấy động cơ khỏe nó lợi hại.

----------


## CKD

Step hay servo vậy?
Step càng to thì chạy càng chậm đó ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Step hay servo vậy?
> Step càng to thì chạy càng chậm đó ạ.


Trục Z em dùng Servo 5kw cụ ah.

----------


## Tuấn

> cụ tuấn nghĩ đơn giản thế? khí nén này cũng phải có cả 1 cơ cấu vận hành nó á. tính cân bằng trục z của em thì động cơ nhỏ có thể chạy được roài. lắp động cơ to khỏe thì để chạy G0 nhanh á. lúc nào khoan cụ mới thấy động cơ khỏe nó lợi hại.


Vâng, khoan thì G0 em vẫn chạy 5000, với em thế là đủ rồi. 
máy của cụ trục Z nặng hơn trục Z máy em khoảng 150kg, em chơi con step lai 8N, cụ chơi con sẹc zô 5,5kw. Còn động cơ trục Y em chạy con step cũng 8N, tải trên nó bằng khoảng 2/3 tải trục Y máy của cụ mà vẫn chạy vô tư ợ.

Về khoản động cơ và ray trượt thì máy của cụ dùng quá thừa rùi nên không phải lo. Em chỉ lo con sờ pín cụ định lắp nặng gần 100 ký thui.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Vâng, khoan thì G0 em vẫn chạy 5000, với em thế là đủ rồi. 
> máy của cụ trục Z nặng hơn trục Z máy em khoảng 150kg, em chơi con step lai 8N, cụ chơi con sẹc zô 5,5kw. Còn động cơ trục Y em chạy con step cũng 8N, tải trên nó bằng khoảng 2/3 tải trục Y máy của cụ mà vẫn chạy vô tư ợ.
> 
> Về khoản động cơ và ray trượt thì máy của cụ dùng quá thừa rùi nên không phải lo. Em chỉ lo con sờ pín cụ định lắp nặng gần 100 ký thui.


Em quên béng cái máy cụ chuyên khoan em bị hớ mất roài. .. sao mà lo con spindle của em ạ, Cụ lo nó yếu ah ?

----------


## Tuấn

Em mới tập tọe vào con đường tập chế máy cnc nên nhờ luôn thớt này của bác chủ nhờ các cụ tư vấn cách lựa chọn spindle với ạ.

Hiện tại em đang dùng con spin 3,7kw.

Em muốn hỏi có công thức áng chừng nào để xác định con máy nào thì dùng spindle cỡ nào thì hợp lý không ạ ?

Ví dụ như ray nào đi với khung máy thì em thấy áng chừng chiều dày vật liệu làm khung máy,  kết hợp này nọ thường vào khoảng 1,5 lần kích thước ray trượt. ( ray 30 em thấy thiên hạ làm khung bằng tôn dày 70 ly). Ray 45 thì vật liệu em làm là tôn dày trong khoảng 40 - 60 hoặc 100 là ổn ổn với điều kiện DIY.

Vậy có cái chuẩn nào khoảng khoảng để biết con máy của mình chế ra nên lắp spin nào thì hợp lý không ạ ?

Ví dụ cái cần lắp spin của em thòi ra bằng khoảng 1/2 chiều dài cần lắp spin của bác Luyến.
Tiết diện cần của em lớn gấp khoảng 3 lần tiết diện cái cần bác Luyến đang lắp.

Bỏ qua các phần em làm cần hình thang đầu nhỏ đít to khử rung này nọ, bỏ qua luôn phần chuyển động XY thì thấy cái cần gắn spin em chế nó khỏe gấp nhiều lần cái cần bác Luyến đang lắp.

Con spin của em nó nặng gần 50 kg, công suất 3,7 mà ăn dày thì spin vẫn quay ngon, nhưng cần máy không chịu được và rung ạ. Lúc phay sắt mới thì ăn mỏng được, còn lúc phang cái mặt bị cắt bằng mỏ cắt hơi rồi mà ăn mỏng nó tóe lửa nhìn ghê lắm. Muốn không tóe lửa em cho ăn dày dày tẹo.

Vậy nếu theo chủ quan thông thường so với cái máy em đang chạy thì cái cần máy bác Luyến làm chỉ chạy được spin cỡ 2kw là tối đa. 

Vậy bác ấy lại lắp spin 7,5 kw vào thì có tác dụng gì ạ ?

Theo các bác thì máy yếu nên lắp spin yếu, ăn mỏng cho nó đỡ rung hay máy yếu thì phải lắp spin to vào và ăn mỏng thì nó đỡ rung hơn ạ ?

Các cụ chơi âm thanh hay chơi cái loa to tướng nhưng lại vặn nhỏ thì lúc ấy nghe tiếng nhạc nó hay hơn. Cách lắp spin có như thế không ạ ?

Mong các cụ vào khai thông hiểu biết cho em một tẹo, vụ này em lăn tăn quá ạ.

Em củm ơn

----------

Luyến

----------


## duonghoang

--- Theo em thì máy dùng gia công thì đủ thể loại như phay, khoan, phay dao to dao nhỏ..., thì khi đó chế độ vòng tua spindle mỗi loại cũng sẽ khác nhau, với cái spin công suất lớn với vòng tua chậm thì moment nó sẽ lớn hơn con spin công suất thấp (cũng ở vòng tua đó), nên đối với con công suất thấp có thể chạy feed sẽ chậm hơn -> thời gian gia công lâu hơn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## GORLAK

> --- Theo em thì máy dùng gia công thì đủ thể loại như phay, khoan, phay dao to dao nhỏ..., thì khi đó chế độ vòng tua spindle mỗi loại cũng sẽ khác nhau, với cái spin công suất lớn với vòng tua chậm thì moment nó sẽ lớn hơn con spin công suất thấp (cũng ở vòng tua đó), nên đối với con công suất thấp có thể chạy feed sẽ chậm hơn -> thời gian gia công lâu hơn.


Xác con đó cũng phải trâu hơn đấy bác.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Em mới tập tọe vào con đường tập chế máy cnc nên nhờ luôn thớt này của bác chủ nhờ các cụ tư vấn cách lựa chọn spindle với ạ.
> 
> Hiện tại em đang dùng con spin 3,7kw.
> 
> Em muốn hỏi có công thức áng chừng nào để xác định con máy nào thì dùng spindle cỡ nào thì hợp lý không ạ ?
> 
> Ví dụ như ray nào đi với khung máy thì em thấy áng chừng chiều dày vật liệu làm khung máy,  kết hợp này nọ thường vào khoảng 1,5 lần kích thước ray trượt. ( ray 30 em thấy thiên hạ làm khung bằng tôn dày 70 ly). Ray 45 thì vật liệu em làm là tôn dày trong khoảng 40 - 60 hoặc 100 là ổn ổn với điều kiện DIY.
> 
> Vậy có cái chuẩn nào khoảng khoảng để biết con máy của mình chế ra nên lắp spin nào thì hợp lý không ạ ?
> ...



Diy máy khủng thì không phải ai cũng làm tốt được, nói cách khác là chạy được nhưng không ngon, để ngon thì cũng không khó miễn tuân thủ theo một số quy tắc cơ bản, một trong số đó là: phải tuân thủ theo hình thân cây: cành không thể lớn hơn gốc (cân nặng); còn nếu muốn đi ngước với quy tắc thân cây thì làm đối xứng lực và tải, cách này cồng kềnh chút tính toán chỗ đặt ray phải kỹ, nhưng an tâm về rung-giật và triệt tiêu được lực công son (consol), cách này DIY nên làm vì điều kiện vật liệu và gia công, và những con máy thường 5 trục nặng hàng trăm tấn trên thế giới cũng làm kiểu này, và sắp tới e cũng làm dự án ruồi theo kiểu này.
Việc làm con máy khủng như cụ L là một cuộc đánh cược không hơn không kém, suy nghĩ sai lệch thì ắt phải trả giá, vậy mình nên thiết kế và tính toán kỹ lưỡng trước khi làm là một việc hết sức quan trọng, đặc biệt là phải tìm hiểu và tham vấn kỹ ở AE, ở Google, và ở các bãi máy (cái này rất quan trọng), và mĩnh nghĩ cụ L chưa chu đáo khâu này, khi cụ ý đưa dự án lên đây thì việc đã rồi, chẳng qua AE vào động viên là chính.
theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì nhiều cái đầu sẽ hơn một cái, đôi khi có những kỹ thuật nhỏ nhặt nhưng rất quan trọng mình không nhìn thấy được, mà đã vụt qua rồi là không thể quay lại, vì máy khủng giống như ta đưa một tảng đá khổng lồ xuống dốc, không thể quay ngược lại, và khi mình đầu tư làm nghiêm túc thì AE cũng sẽ nghiêm túc góp ý và gởi gắm tâm huyết của mình vào đó.

thanks

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Trục Z em dùng Servo 5kw cụ ah.


servo to như này kiếm cũ thì kiếm đâu giờ vậy cụ ơi ,em cũng đang tìm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> servo to như này kiếm cũ thì kiếm đâu giờ vậy cụ ơi ,em cũng đang tìm


dạ e kính thưa các loại servo 2nd, đấu sẵn nên mâm bát cho ae nào cần, từ sơ sinh 100w cho tới cụ già 5kw, công suất lớn thì em chỉ chơi Mitubishi, còn dưới 1kw thì có cả Yas và Mitsubishi.
thanks

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> dạ e kính thưa các loại servo 2nd, đấu sẵn nên mâm bát cho ae nào cần, từ sơ sinh 100w cho tới cụ già 5kw, công suất lớn thì em chỉ chơi Mitubishi, còn dưới 1kw thì có cả Yas và Mitsubishi.
> thanks


Cụ mật thư cho em 1 con misu 3kw nhé.
Thanks

----------


## Luyến

Hehe cụ tuấn này đang bực em về cái khoản máy móc đây mà. Cụ ấy liên tục cảnh báo kết cấu yếu thuơng em vì đầu tư nhiều ko hiệu quả tốn tiền hé hé. Nhưng mà cụ hói hạ hỏa đi nhá tính em nó vậy đã thích cái gì thì em làm tới luôn á. Thôi cuối tuần này anh em ta hẹn nhau làm tí đê kệ mịa con máy em cứ làm xong nó muốn ra ngô ra khoai gì cũng đựoc. Cụ nhá nhá nhá

----------

Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em lại thấy con máy của bác Tuấn ko phải yếu ở cái trục Z mà là yếu ở cái spindle. Em chưa thấy máy phay sắt nào dùng spindle chỉ có 2 cái bạc đạn 7xxx 2 đầu cả.
Em nghĩ chỗ yếu nhất của máy bác tuần nằm ở chỗ này. Nếu bác có cách nào gá đồng hồ xo vào khi chạy để kiểm tra xem cái Z của bác nó run thế nào thì tuyệt.

Bác luyến tăng tiền độ ngày đêm để em nó phay đi nào. Anh em trên đây đều hóng nó hết đấy.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em lại thấy con máy của bác Tuấn ko phải yếu ở cái trục Z mà là yếu ở cái spindle. Em chưa thấy máy phay sắt nào dùng spindle chỉ có 2 cái bạc đạn 7xxx 2 đầu cả.
> Em nghĩ chỗ yếu nhất của máy bác tuần nằm ở chỗ này. Nếu bác có cách nào gá đồng hồ xo vào khi chạy để kiểm tra xem cái Z của bác nó run thế nào thì tuyệt.
> 
> Bác luyến tăng tiền độ ngày đêm để em nó phay đi nào. Anh em trên đây đều hóng nó hết đấy.


Vậy hả bác ? ui thế thì em cho nó ăn tham quá rồi. Vậy từ bi chừ em cho nó ăn ít hơn tẹo hì hì  :Smile: 

Cụ Luyến, cụ là một trong những người đầu tiên dạy em cái món cnc này. Nhìn cụ xuống tiền em cũng xót chứ. 

Cụ thử tưởng tượng xem, làm xong con máy rồi, chạy cho đã đời, một ngày đẹp trời hàng hóa nó ùn lên, roài... con máy của cụ nó dở chứng nó đình công thì cụ lấy tay ra mà làm hàng trả cho khách à ?

Cụ chịu khó ra chợ trời, mua giúp em một xô chốt định vị, loại to bằng ngón tay út í, lúc nào căn xong hoàn chỉnh thì chốt hêt một xô chốt ấy vào. Không cho XYZ nó xô lệch bất cứ phương nào cụ nhá. Đặc  biệt 2 thanh răng cứ cách 1 con ốc cụ chốt cho em 1 phát vào.

Cái truc X và Z cộng lại nó nặng bằng cái xe ô tô con rồi đấy, quán tính đảo chiều khi máy chạy không nhỏ tí nào đâu, nhá cụ nhá. Còn mà cụ muốn thử thì lúc nào em chạy qua, cụ đứng em ủn cho cụ một phát cho cụ biết thế nào là cái khối 2 tấn nó xô  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Vậy hả bác ? ui thế thì em cho nó ăn tham quá rồi. Vậy từ bi chừ em cho nó ăn ít hơn tẹo hì hì 
> 
> Cụ Luyến, cụ là một trong những người đầu tiên dạy em cái món cnc này. Nhìn cụ xuống tiền em cũng xót chứ. 
> 
> Cụ thử tưởng tượng xem, làm xong con máy rồi, chạy cho đã đời, một ngày đẹp trời hàng hóa nó ùn lên, roài... con máy của cụ nó dở chứng nó đình công thì cụ lấy tay ra mà làm hàng trả cho khách à ?
> 
> Cụ chịu khó ra chợ trời, mua giúp em một xô chốt định vị, loại to bằng ngón tay út í, lúc nào căn xong hoàn chỉnh thì chốt hêt một xô chốt ấy vào. Không cho XYZ nó xô lệch bất cứ phương nào cụ nhá. Đặc  biệt 2 thanh răng cứ cách 1 con ốc cụ chốt cho em 1 phát vào.
> 
> Cái truc X và Z cộng lại nó nặng bằng cái xe ô tô con rồi đấy, quán tính đảo chiều khi máy chạy không nhỏ tí nào đâu, nhá cụ nhá. Còn mà cụ muốn thử thì lúc nào em chạy qua, cụ đứng em ủn cho cụ một phát cho cụ biết thế nào là cái khối 2 tấn nó xô


hổng biết là cụ có chèo lên được cái bàn máy không á.  :Big Grin:  cụ đừng tưởng là em ko biết cụ đang bị đau lưng nhá. ah mà chẳng dại thách cụ máy của em chưa lắp hãm hành trình trục Y á nhỡ cụ quá tay ủn có phi ra ngoài thì lại khốn khổ với nó  :Embarrassment: 
chốt định vị thì em làddeeens đâu em chốt đến đó rồi ạ  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

> Em lại thấy con máy của bác Tuấn ko phải yếu ở cái trục Z mà là yếu ở cái spindle. Em chưa thấy máy phay sắt nào dùng spindle chỉ có 2 cái bạc đạn 7xxx 2 đầu cả.
> Em nghĩ chỗ yếu nhất của máy bác tuần nằm ở chỗ này. Nếu bác có cách nào gá đồng hồ xo vào khi chạy để kiểm tra xem cái Z của bác nó run thế nào thì tuyệt.
> 
> Bác luyến tăng tiền độ ngày đêm để em nó phay đi nào. Anh em trên đây đều hóng nó hết đấy.


chắc chỉ vài ngày nữa là nổ máy được cụ ui. gần tết rồi em bận quá hehe.

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

A Luyến dựng máy to nặng quá nhỉ, ko biết a còn nhớ con máy thương mại đầu tay này ko.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> A Luyến còn nhớ con máy thương mại đầu tay này ko


quên sao được hử cụ Thành. mà nó cũng ko khác trước mấy nhể hình như cụ tháo cái lắp che trục X ra. con đầu tay mà em đã đúc nhôm rồi pro thật  :Wink: 
ah có gì đó khác khác á. cụ nâng vai lên cao ah?

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Em nâng vai lên để đục phôi 27cm. thay luôn cả bô vexta rồi.

----------

Diyodira, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

cụ khỏe nghịch gớm  :Smile:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> dạ e kính thưa các loại servo 2nd, đấu sẵn nên mâm bát cho ae nào cần, từ sơ sinh 100w cho tới cụ già 5kw, công suất lớn thì em chỉ chơi Mitubishi, còn dưới 1kw thì có cả Yas và Mitsubishi.
> thanks


bác có pana 100w và 50w ko em mua sll A4 nha bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Cụ mật thư cho em 1 con misu 3kw nhé.
> Thanks


Bác sài gì mà dữ vậy, có thể ghép công suất nhỏ hơn với giảm tốc vừa kinh tế vừa hiệu quả cao.
thanks





> bác có pana 100w và 50w ko em mua sll A4 nha bác


Bác đưa số lượng từng loại rõ để mình biết.
thanks

----------


## Luyến

> Bác sài gì mà dữ vậy, có thể ghép công suất nhỏ hơn với giảm tốc vừa kinh tế vừa hiệu quả cao.
> thanks


em con dự án bàn xoay nữa anh, controler em 4axis mà nếu em có con nhỏ thì em sẽ rút con 5kw này ra làm động cơ mâm xoay

----------


## hung1706

hehe trục 4 chắc là cái bàn xoay phôi để khoan lỗ cho pờ-rồ hơn cụ Tuấn quá  :Big Grin: .

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Bác sài gì mà dữ vậy, có thể ghép công suất nhỏ hơn với giảm tốc vừa kinh tế vừa hiệu quả cao.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác đưa số lượng từng loại rõ để mình biết.
> thanks


100W lấy driver thôi bác ah cả 50W lấy mỗi loại 50 cái

----------


## Diyodira

> 100W lấy driver thôi bác ah cả 50W lấy mỗi loại 50 cái


servo luôn bán bộ bác ơi, bác mua driver cũng đươc nhưng giá gần bằng bộ rồi, có gì inbox nhé, mình đã inbox cho bác rồi, thớt này là rồng của cụ L.
thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## cnclaivung

> Diy máy khủng thì không phải ai cũng làm tốt được, nói cách khác là chạy được nhưng không ngon, để ngon thì cũng không khó miễn tuân thủ theo một số quy tắc cơ bản, một trong số đó là: phải tuân thủ theo hình thân cây: cành không thể lớn hơn gốc (cân nặng); còn nếu muốn đi ngước với quy tắc thân cây thì làm đối xứng lực và tải, cách này cồng kềnh chút tính toán chỗ đặt ray phải kỹ, nhưng an tâm về rung-giật và triệt tiêu được lực công son (consol), cách này DIY nên làm vì điều kiện vật liệu và gia công, và những con máy thường 5 trục nặng hàng trăm tấn trên thế giới cũng làm kiểu này, và sắp tới e cũng làm dự án ruồi theo kiểu này.
> Việc làm con máy khủng như cụ L là một cuộc đánh cược không hơn không kém, suy nghĩ sai lệch thì ắt phải trả giá, vậy mình nên thiết kế và tính toán kỹ lưỡng trước khi làm là một việc hết sức quan trọng, đặc biệt là phải tìm hiểu và tham vấn kỹ ở AE, ở Google, và ở các bãi máy (cái này rất quan trọng), và mĩnh nghĩ cụ L chưa chu đáo khâu này, khi cụ ý đưa dự án lên đây thì việc đã rồi, chẳng qua AE vào động viên là chính.
> theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì nhiều cái đầu sẽ hơn một cái, đôi khi có những kỹ thuật nhỏ nhặt nhưng rất quan trọng mình không nhìn thấy được, mà đã vụt qua rồi là không thể quay lại, vì máy khủng giống như ta đưa một tảng đá khổng lồ xuống dốc, không thể quay ngược lại, và khi mình đầu tư làm nghiêm túc thì AE cũng sẽ nghiêm túc góp ý và gởi gắm tâm huyết của mình vào đó.
> 
> thanks


đọc bài này của cụ, em nói thật tự đáy lòng, rất nể cụ, rất là tâm đắc
dù em ko liên quan gì lắm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Úp tiến độ tí

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái bộ ben khí nén đó mua bao nhiêu vậy anh Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe cái bộ ben khí nén đó mua bao nhiêu vậy anh Luyến


Bộ đó là vào khí ra thủy lực á. Mua 1,5t

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lực đạp với hành trình tầm bao nhiêu anh ?

----------


## Luyến

Hôm trứoc anh tháo ra mod lại mà quên không đo kích thứoc Xilanh ko tính chính xác đựoc. Áng khoảng hơn 2 tấn hành trình 10mm

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vậy là quá dư cho con HSK nhà em rồi  :Big Grin: . Chắc khi nào gom đủ lúa làm dự án thì nhờ anh Luyến mua hộ em nhá :3

----------


## Luyến

Anh nhờ cụ Gacon mua hộ á.

----------


## Luyến

Lắp trục Z ray ôm 3 mặt siêu chính xác lắp xong úp khoe ngay  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

em chờ đợi công đoạn canh vuông và song song như thế nào chẳng thấy , thấy bác Luyến làm 1 phát ăn ngay , dấu nghề nha .....

Z vuông XY hơi bị căng , rồi spindle vuông với XY và  song song Z nữa cũng chưa thấy công nghệ gì canh , lại dấu tiếp tập 2 rồi , sau này phay mặt phằng to dùng dao to thấy ngay .... bật mí hay cho em xem vài tấm mà bác đã canh được không bác luyến ???


việc trụ Z đẩy hốc vào siết ốc sau là siêu chính xác sao đưa vào 1 phát lọt luôn vậy khe hở to to rồi , siêu chính xác chổ nào ? Sai số lắp ghép bao nhiêu bác Luyến , nếu có khe hở , khi siết ốc sẽ căng block ra để giữ ray , vậy thì chờ đợi xem nó có trượt nhè nhẹ không hen.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Luyến

Khít đấy anh nam. Vì 2 bên chỗ chưa vào vị trí ray em làm âm hơn chút

----------


## Luyến

. Em chứng minh bằng hình ảnh clip ko ah. Thấy bác nam nói vậy em chạy qua xưởng quay cái clip cơ cấu trượt lên xuống đã lắp khóa ốc Chặt và visme bước 8 bác xem nếu ko chuẩn chạy sao đây. Lắp ráp này em đẫ căn chỉnh xong bên ngoài roiif chỉ lắp lên thôi a.

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy còn hình và cách canh vuông song song đâu , chứng minh luôn đi , biết bao nhiêu anh em làm máy lớn muốn học hỏi , em cũng biết thêm tuỵêt chiêu .

----------


## Tuấn

Lắp ray trục z kiểu này nhiều cụ trên này vẫn lắp binhthừơng mà bác Nam. Có gì lạ đâu ?

----------


## Luyến

Xin lỗi anh nam căn chỉnh vuông, phẳng các trục em không công khai ạ . Nếu anh em nào làm cần sự giúp đỡ căn chỉnh máy lớn lớn nữa em sẽ giúp nhiệt tình ạ. 
Máy của em, em đã căn chỉnh xong trục X vuông với Z trục Y vuông với X, .. Còn sau khi chạy thử nếu chưa vuông thì sau khi chạy em sẽ kiểm tra và chỉnh tổng thể. Riêng căn trục Y song song và phẳng em cũng căn chỉnh OK rồi đánh giá trục Y của em 1 bên tuơng đối chuẩn bên còn lại bị vặn 0,3 và ở giữa cong lên 1,2mm em cũng đã chỉnh OK ko có gì đáng lo ngại sai số tổng thể trên tổng chiều dài 6000mm sai số 0,01.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Nam CNC

một bí mật đáng nể .... em mà học dượd tuyệt chiêu 6000mm sai số 0.01mm em dâng gà bái sư liền , mà cũng đá xoáy 1 cái , bác so với cái gì làm chuẩn mà phát hiện ra chiều dài 6m mà sai số 0.01

----------


## secondhand

Ôi vàng ơi! Từ bé đến giờ mới thấy lấp ngang trục Z hơn met 1 phát ăn ngay. Bái phục! Bái phục

----------


## Luyến

> Ôi vàng ơi! Từ bé đến giờ mới thấy lấp ngang trục Z hơn met 1 phát ăn ngay. Bái phục! Bái phục


Trục Z em lắp ra lắp vào nhiều lần roài đến đây chỉ là lắp lên thôi. Sao mà ko dc Haizz

----------


## Luyến

> một bí mật đáng nể .... em mà học dượd tuyệt chiêu 6000mm sai số 0.01mm em dâng gà bái sư liền , mà cũng đá xoáy 1 cái , bác so với cái gì làm chuẩn mà phát hiện ra chiều dài 6m mà sai số 0.01


Đưng nói thế anh ah kiến thức còn rộng lớn lắm anh em mình chưa lãnh ngộ dc đâu. Nói dc phải làm dc

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh thì chưa lãnh ngộ được còn em thì làm được rồi.... nhưng chưa chịu phục vì chưa biết mô tê cách nào mà làm được . Ai có thể cho em chút manh mối hay ý tưởng gì không ?

----------


## mr.trinhly

Em thấy có ông đặt hẳn tấm nhôm lên máy phay giường rồi dùng chình máy phay đó phay hết bề mặt tấm nhôm để làm chuẩn. Chuẩn khi gia công là phải đảm bảo độ vuông góc của trục dao với bề mặt gá đặt. Trường hợp ta coi như trục dao chưa vuông góc với mặt phẳng gá, thì khi phay mặt phẳng đấy bằng chính con dao trên máy là đã khử được sai số rồi. Các bác ngẫm xem có đúng không.

----------


## Luyến

Phay kiểm tra chỉ cần phay 3 đường dọc 3 đừong ngang đặt step over bằng 50% đừong kíng dao qoạt là biết đựoc đầu phay có vuông với  mặt bàn hay ko. Chạy 1 hình vuông hoặc hình chữ nhật đo 2 góc chéo xem có bằng nhau hay ko là biết đựoc trục XY có vuông. Còn vài cách kiểm tra vuông nữa cao cấp hơn nhưng hơi khó diy đồ gá

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác Luyến giải thích lại giùm cách kiểm tra vuông góc được hem?

----------

Luyến

----------


## secondhand

> Trục Z em lắp ra lắp vào nhiều lần roài đến đây chỉ là lắp lên thôi. Sao mà ko dc Haizz


Bác lại hiểu nhầm!
Tất nhiên trong quá trình dựng máy bác đã tháo ra vô nhiều, như ý tôi đề cập là độ chính xác giữa ray và trục Z, khoảng  hở này hầu như = 0 vì lấp cứng. Nếu chính xác cao mà tháo ray đưa trục Z ra là đã vất vả đừng nói chi đưa vào. Nếu đưa vào dễ dàng tức khe hở lớn như bác Nam đã nói trên, khi siết chặt ray có thể bi bị nén => mau hỏng bi.

 Với khối lượng lớn vài trăm kg vầy thì vít me bước 2 còn tuột xuống được chứ nói gì bước 8.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác lại hiểu nhầm!
> Tất nhiên trong quá trình dựng máy bác đã tháo ra vô nhiều, như ý tôi đề cập là độ chính xác giữa ray và trục Z, khoảng  hở này hầu như = 0 vì lấp cứng. Nếu chính xác cao mà tháo ray đưa trục Z ra là đã vất vả đừng nói chi đưa vào. Nếu đưa vào dễ dàng tức khe hở lớn như bác Nam đã nói trên, khi siết chặt ray có thể bi bị nén => mau hỏng bi.
> 
>  Với khối lượng lớn vài trăm kg vầy thì vít me bước 2 còn tuột xuống được chứ nói gì bước 8.


2 ray ôm hai bên khít chứ anh anh em đưa vào lỏng như vậy là chưa đến tầm vị trí ray mà. Ở vị trí đẩy vào chưa đến tầm ray em làm nó âm xuống vài chục vạch để lắp cho rễ trong clip anh em đang lắp chưa vào vị trí chuẩn. Mà nếu ko chuẩn thì em
Đố nó nhúc nhích đựoc chứ chưa nói đến có visme. Bác hình dung 2 cái ụ 2 bên chứa ben khí kích thước 210 vuông đựoc hàn gân bắt ốc bó cứng nếu lỏng lẻo khi siết ốc ray vào nó bó thì sao mà chạy đựoc.

----------


## Ga con

A lấy cái chỉnh áp nhuyễn chút, cắm vào đầu ben rồi chỉnh từ từ, xem nó lên xuống chậm mà trơn tru thì may ra xem ảnh đoán tình trạng được  :Cool: .
@ cụ Tuấn: cái này thuộc hệ siêu định vị rồi không phải thường, 1 bậc tự do có quá nhiều ràng buộc, do đó nếu 1 trong các ràng buộc khác với mấy cái còn lại chút xíu là toi ngay.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến giải thích lại giùm cách kiểm tra vuông góc được hem?


anh gà mờ ơi có nhiều cách nhận biết vuông góc lắm anh ah. ko dám chém bừa em đang tìm clip kiểm tra vuông góc các trục mà hãng sử dụng. em thì ko dùng cách này. cách hãng sử dụng là dùng 1 con động cơ quay 1 cái đĩa tròn hoặc 1 cần tròn sau đó đặt ngửa lên bàn máy đầu dò sẽ đặt vào tiếp tuyến của đĩa tròn đó và quay đồng thời môtr quay đĩa tròn và trục XY hoặc XZ cảm biến ở đầu dò sẽ đo chính xác toàn bộ hình tròn mà motor quay được truyền về máy. sau đó kỹ sư chỉ lần lấy số liệu méo lệch ra mà căn chỉnh lại. 
em đang tìm clip mà chưa thấy. thấy sẽ úp ngay

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

> Em thấy có ông đặt hẳn tấm nhôm lên máy phay giường rồi dùng chình máy phay đó phay hết bề mặt tấm nhôm để làm chuẩn. Chuẩn khi gia công là phải đảm bảo độ vuông góc của trục dao với bề mặt gá đặt. Trường hợp ta coi như trục dao chưa vuông góc với mặt phẳng gá, thì khi phay mặt phẳng đấy bằng chính con dao trên máy là đã khử được sai số rồi. Các bác ngẫm xem có đúng không.


hehe hồi em làm LVTN em cũng ngẫm như bác nhưng khi chạy ra nó không như em ngẫm bác ạ  :Big Grin: . 
Để Z vuông 2 mặt X Y thì cân chỉnh hơi bị tê á. Máy C hay máy H đều tê. Mà cái quan trọng là bác lấy cái gì làm chuẩn để canh chỉnh theo nó. 
VD như cây đá hay bàn đá chẳng hạn, nhà sx cũng chỉ mài phẳng mà không cho bất cứ dung sai nào ghi trên đó (do đa số đồ lụm vechai chứ bàn Map có hẳn cả catalog nhưng giá chát lắm  :Big Grin: ). 

quay lại máy của bác Luyến thì độ khủng là vô đối rồi, hồi lâu thì máy bác Tuấn khủng nhất forum ấy chứ kaka. Việc canh so chỉnh vuông chắc còn nhiều bí kíp mà không show ra được nên em chỉ hóng xem bác Luyến test máy thế nào để học theo thôi. Mai mốt có ai đặt mua máy em thì em lấy máy bác Luyến chạy ra làm chuẩn mà chạy theo thế là có cơm thoai hehehe

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

1 cách chỉnh vuông máy khác giây thứ 55 đến 60 nhé các bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> A lấy cái chỉnh áp nhuyễn chút, cắm vào đầu ben rồi chỉnh từ từ, xem nó lên xuống chậm mà trơn tru thì may ra xem ảnh đoán tình trạng được .
> @ cụ Tuấn: cái này thuộc hệ siêu định vị rồi không phải thường, 1 bậc tự do có quá nhiều ràng buộc, do đó nếu 1 trong các ràng buộc khác với mấy cái còn lại chút xíu là toi ngay.
> 
> Thanks.


Choáng thật.mấy cái trò mèo này mà qua mặt được cả Gacon, Nam CNC và cả bác Secondhand nữa á ???

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

mỗi hãng có 1 vẹo căn chỉnh vuông riêng trong clip này ở phút thứ 7 nhé. hãng máy Luyến Yến cũng có cách căn chỉnh của riêng nhé.

----------


## Ga con

> một bí mật đáng nể .... em mà học dượd tuyệt chiêu 6000mm sai số 0.01mm em dâng gà bái sư liền , mà cũng đá xoáy 1 cái , bác so với cái gì làm chuẩn mà phát hiện ra chiều dài 6m mà sai số 0.01


Về nguyên tắc có thể làm khá đơn giản anh. Cần một đoạn chuẩn (không cần dài lắm đâu), một đoạn thanh làm bằng gì cứng cứng + 3 cái đồng hồ so là có thể rà thẳng dài bao nhiêu cũng được. Có thể nghiệm nguyên tắc xong biến tấu thành cái riêng biệt cho trường hợp của mình.

Thực tế thì mất rất nhiều thời gian với mấy phương pháp đơn giản này (dĩ nhiên đồ càng thô sơ, phương án càng căn bản thì đổi lại bằng thời gian, còn đồ càng chuẩn, càng hiện đại tiện lợi thì càng rút ngắn thời gian). E không biết chủ thớt rà trong bao lâu nên không chắc  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Về nguyên tắc có thể làm khá đơn giản anh. Cần một đoạn chuẩn (không cần dài lắm đâu), một đoạn thanh làm bằng gì cứng cứng + 3 cái đồng hồ so là có thể rà thẳng dài bao nhiêu cũng được. Có thể nghiệm nguyên tắc xong biến tấu thành cái riêng biệt cho trường hợp của mình.
> 
> Thực tế thì mất rất nhiều thời gian với mấy phương pháp đơn giản này (dĩ nhiên đồ càng thô sơ, phương án càng căn bản thì đổi lại bằng thời gian, còn đồ càng chuẩn, càng hiện đại tiện lợi thì càng rút ngắn thời gian). E không biết chủ thớt rà trong bao lâu nên không chắc .
> 
> Thanks.


Bác đã căn kiểu này bao giờ chưa ạ ? Nếu căn rồi thì bác đã căn cái gì, kích thước thế nào ạ ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

xin lỗi bác Luyến Trước , dù gì đây là topic trao đổi và không có ràng buộc cấm phản biện nên em sẽ bắt đầu tranh luận.

Đây là cái máy to , từ máy to gia công cho nhiều chi tiết to to để làm máy , xem như máy này là máy cái nên nó không chính xác theo mức bác công bố thì kể như khách hàng lãnh đủ.

-----Về độ chính xác như bác Luyến công bố 6000mm sai số 0.01 theo cái gì thì em chưa biết , độ thẳng ? song song ? vuông góc ? đợi bác Luyến xác nhận sẽ xem tiếp... nhưng cũng lưu ý bác Luyến vì chỉ cần cái khoản giản nở nhiệt độ tại xưởng của bác thì chỉ cần trên độ dài 1 m thì cái sai số kia cũng tèo em luôn chỉ trừ khi cái xưởng mới bác lắp máy lạnh, nhớ đâu có anh nào đó tính toán giản nhở nhiệt độ trên 1 mét thì nó cũng hơn chục vạch đó nha .
----- cách cơ bản xưa xem đường chéo bằng nhau của hình chữ nhật sau gia công thì vuông , theo em nghĩ nó chỉ dùng cho cái máy không chính xác hay dùng cho cái hệ đồ gỗ thôi chứ cái máy chính xác không ai làm , vì việc đầu tiên cái máy gia công nó phải chuẩn lắm mới dám đo để kết luận chính xác , nó tùy thuộc dao gia công , độ rơ cơ khí , rồi hệ điều khiển và việc cái máy nó vuông nó độc lập có tùy thuộc vào mấy yếu tố kia đâu, tự nhiên ràng buộc thêm nhiều yếu tố vào rồi kết luận nó vuông hay không là vô lý , lỡ cái máy nó vuông sẵn rồi , do mấy thằng kia không chính xác thế là rã ra chỉnh theo thế thì có dại không ?

---- Cái clip đầu tiên trong clip DMG là cảm biến laser đo khoảng cách trong không gian , việc nó xài không phải kiểm tra vuông mà kiểm tra sai số máy thực tế thì đúng hơn , nhưng nhìn về hình học , nội suy tọa độ không gian thì có thể kiểm tra độ chính xác các trục trong không gian có liên quan đến vuông góc , nhưng theo em hiểu nó kiểm tra hệ truyền động (liên quan linear hay visme )và điểu khiển của động cơ thôi , xem số trên màn hình controller và số trên màn hình cảm biến laser có trùng nhau không là chính. Chứ 1 cái máy tới giai đoạn đó rồi , có lắp, có chốt định vị , có bậc có gờ thế thì chỉnh ra sao được nữa.

---- Cái clip thứ 2 , lại càng không phải kiểm tra vuông nốt , nó kiểm tra 2 trục XY chuyển động phối hợp có mượt không , có đều không nếu nó vẽ ra 1 hình tròn , và cảm biến đo lại và vẽ ra quỹ đạo thực tế xem nó runout bao nhiêu , ở chổ nào để tinh chỉnh cho 2 con servo đó mà.Chứ cũng như cái clip trên giai đoạn đó mà không vuông chắc nó vứt luôn cả cái quy trình gia công hàng loạt cái máy vì cái tội mai giao máy cho khách mà cái máy éo vuông.


ở 2 cái clip đó là những dụng cụ kiểm tra cao cấp , mấy cái đó nó mắc lắm à , trên ebay chưa thấy bán.... chắc chúng ta quay về những phương pháp đo vuông thời Pythagoras ( nhà toán học pitago ) mà bác Luyến nhất định không chịu tiết lộ.

----------

anhcos, GOHOME, Luyến, ronaldinho_07

----------


## Luyến

Mấy clip kia anh nam nói là ko phải căn chỉnh là ko đúng đâu nhá. Trong clip chỉ là diễn viên dàn dựng cảnh để quay làm clip pr Cho cty Thôi. Quá trình căn chỉnh bắt đầu từ lúc lắp ráp chưa lắp vỏ bọc cơ căn chỉnh xong chốt định vị lại và lắp ráp tiếp 

Còn cái máy của em thì lúc căn chỉnh em nhận đựoc giá trị là 0.01 nhé. Em đỉnh chỉnh tinh hơn nhưng do thời gian ko cho phép và em để qua xưởng mới lúc đó chỉnh lại độ phẳng và lắp đặt cố định máy. Sai số do dãn nở nhiệt thì bất cứ máy nào cũng gặp phải nhé chỉ là ít hay nhiều thôi

----------


## CKD

Xin có chút ý kiến ạ!
Mấy cái vụ căn chỉnh này phải hoàn toàn khoa học & dựa trên cơ sở toán/hình học thì em mới tin. Chứ còn phương pháp nào, cách làm nọ.... é é.. em ứ tin. Hoặc giã tối thiểu là phải check kết quả thực tế. Nó sẽ phản ánh lại kết quả đã làm.

Giải pháp 3 đồng hồ, vài thiết bị hổ trợ, 1 dưởng thẳng như bác Gacon đề cập. Em có thể hình dung được cách làm. Nhưng em nghĩ chỉ check được đường thẳng hoặc mặt phẳng, còn check góc vuông thì hơi đuối à. Riêng cái vụ check vuông spindle thì làm được. Tin vì nó có cơ sở khoa học chứng minh. Kết quả đạt được đến mức nào? Phụ thuộc vào độ chính xác của các đồng hồ & dưởng thẳng ban đầu, phụ thuộc một ít vào các thiết bị hổ trợ, phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào trình độ người sử dụng.

Nếu căn chuẩn mà không dựa vào thiết bị đã được chuẩn hóa thì chỉ đạt được lòng tin thôi. Thực tế thì...  :Frown: 

PS:
Ở cái clip đầu của bác chủ. Là recalibrate lại vụ trí thôi. Không có liên quan gì đến cái vụ máy đã chuẩn vuông góc hay song song gì hết á.
Ở cái clip sau thì cũng gần như cái clip trước. Cái nó thực hiện là check lại sự đồng bộ của các hệ trục, vẽ xem có ra được đường tròn hay không? Và dung sai khi vẽ cái đường tròn đó thế nào.

Máy cái dụng cụ này thì.. không quá đắt đâu.

----------

Luyến, ronaldinho_07

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ căn được con máy chính xác như vậy là quá giỏi rồi.

Bác Nam mau bái bác Luyến làm sư phụ đi. Bác Nam học được 1/10 như bác Luyến dạy lại cho em để em sang Nhật dạy lại cho mấy thằng mắt híp. Chả mấy chốc mà giàu.

Các bác có biết cái bàn map 3m x 6m cho phòng thí nghiệm chúng nó sai số gấp bao nhiêu lần con máy của bác Luyến ko ?
Không biết đúng ko ạ ? Tra Google đi và stop tranh luận ở đây được rồi đấy ạ.

----------

blacksky2411, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Mấy bác có tin đựoc vào ai đâu mà nói làm gì. Đến lúc lắp cái trục Z xong test lại chạy như vậy mấy thầy còn nói là ko chuẩn chỉ thấy lần đầu Haizz.

----------


## CKD

Hì...
Em biết thân biết phận, trình kém nên từ đầu đến giờ đâu có dám ý kiến đâu. Vì nhỉn lên thấy mình còn kém lắm, còn rất nhiều thứ chưa biết, quá nhiều thứ chưa được khai sáng.
Nên thôi, hóng.

@Tuấn
Mà.. để chạy trơn tru, chạy vèo vèo. Em có 1001 trò để làm được, cụ Tuấn nếu thích thì vào đây, em chỉ cho vài chiêu mà về trị mấy con máy. Gì đâu có con máy hàn thôi mà làm cả năm không xong. Ý là độ chính xác mới đòi tới mm thôi đó. Đừng nói chi 0.1, 0.01, 0.001 chi cho nó cam. Trình cở đó mà cũng chém thì ai mà thèm tin. Nhé nhé cụ Tuấn hói.

----------

Luyến

----------


## hanasimitai

> Mấy bác có tin đựoc vào ai đâu mà nói làm gì. Đến lúc lắp cái trục Z xong test lại chạy như vậy mấy thầy còn nói là ko chuẩn chỉ thấy lần đầu Haizz.


bác nói chuẩn

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

Vấn đề là chuẩn để làm gì? Nếu con máy làm ra sai số chấp nhận được cho yêu cầu công việc thì cứ làm thôi, bàn làm gì? Em đã từng sửa con máy 1325 của bác Luyến có mặt bàn sai số 3mm nhé, cơ mà nó vẫn kiếm cơm đều đều đấy thôi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Vấn đề là chuẩn để làm gì? Nếu con máy làm ra sai số chấp nhận được cho yêu cầu công việc thì cứ làm thôi, bàn làm gì? Em đã từng sửa con máy 1325 của bác Luyến có mặt bàn sai số 3mm nhé, cơ mà nó vẫn kiếm cơm đều đều đấy thôi


Nó ở cái ngưỡng khác rồi bác ơi. Trứoc kia máy em làm ra có 1 điểm yếu không khỏa đựoc mặt bàn mặt bàn anh em chỉ căn xong cho lên phay cạnh bắt ray và lắp thanh răng lúc đó cũng có vài con máy được bắt miếng nhựa lên và phay lại bằng chính cái máy đo nhưng sau thấy nguyên liệu ko có đáp ứng lên anh em đành kê long đen  :Smile:  . Để cải thiện em nâng cấp con máy phay giường này lên v2 hi vỏng là sẽ khỏa đựoc mặt phay chính xác hơn. Để chuẩn bị dự án em đã mất 2 năm nghiên cứu đến lúc thông em bắt tay vào làm. Em ko bị điên khi bỏ ra Tuơng đối tiền chỉ để làm cái máy rồi ngồi đó để ngắm càng ko điên khi nói ra những tiêu chuẩn sai số này lọ để rồi mất đi Danh dự Của bản thân. Sau khi hoàn thiện sẽ test và đánh giá chất lượng theo tiêu chuẩn của em. Đã nói roi anh em làm máy phay giường cần sự giúp đỡ em sẽ giúp ( có kinh phí )nếu ko đạt tiêu chuẩn em đền dự án Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Óe... giờ biết là máy ông Luyến sai kinh nhe  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi, tùy nhu cầu mà quất thui... mấy cha ckhắc tranh, cần gì chính xảc nhỉ?

----------

Luyến, wabot9x

----------


## Luyến

kiểm tra máy trục XY tròn các bác xem phút thứ 8 đến 8'20

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi xin bỏ qua cho em , cuối cùng quy về máy chạy gỗ em không bàn nữa , em hứa em hóng thôi... bàn tiếp chỉ là chém gió. À mà ông Tuấn Hói kia , cái máy plasma tới đâu rồi mà chém , biết thân biết phận đê.

bật mí nho nhỏ cho em biết cái sai số bàn map đi ? chắc mấy anh nhật lùn quá và còn hí nữa nên cố lắm như thế là được rồi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

đây chính là thiết bị kiển tra hình học ( hình tròn ) kiểm tra độ mượt của servo cực nhậy á

http://www.renishaw.com/en/renishaw-...ability--11232

----------


## Tuấn

> bật mí nho nhỏ cho em biết cái sai số bàn map đi ? chắc mấy anh nhật lùn quá và còn hí nữa nên cố lắm như thế là được rồi.


Bàn máp chuẩn Precision grade 1 kích thước 6m x2m dày 0,7m, nặng 25284kg sai số do nhà sản xuất đưa ra là 0,06mm. Xuống grade 0 precision là 0,03mm.

Độ chính xác trên được áp dụng ở nhiệt độ từ 18-22 độ C.

Bàn máp dành cho nhà xưởng chế tạo máy chính xác ở Nhật người ta dùng grade 2 bác ạ, chắc đâu đó 0,1mm.

Nếu em hiểu đúng là với kích thước dài 6m, con máy của bác Luyến có độ chính xác 0,01mm chứ không nhầm sang 0,01inch thì độ chính xác của nó cao gấp nhiều lần độ chính xác của các bàn máp đang được dùng làm chuẩn để chế tạo máy ở Nhật.

Với tiêu chuẩn lắp máy cao như thế này thì em không đủ trình để theo học cụ Luyến rồi. Bác Nam có giỏi thì theo đi rồi về dạy lại cho em ạ.

Vậy thôi các bác nhé, vụ chính xác mình dừng ở đây được rồi. Bác Luyến lắp xong con máy này phay cái gì đấy rồi hú anh em làm chầu bia cho vui đê.

----------

h-d, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

> Bàn máp chuẩn Precision grade 1 kích thước 6m x2m dày 0,7m, nặng 25284kg sai số do nhà sản xuất đưa ra là 0,06mm. Xuống grade 0 precision là 0,03mm.
> 
> Độ chính xác trên được áp dụng ở nhiệt độ từ 18-22 độ C.
> 
> Bàn máp dành cho nhà xưởng chế tạo máy chính xác ở Nhật người ta dùng grade 2 bác ạ, chắc đâu đó 0,1mm.
> 
> Nếu em hiểu đúng là với kích thước dài 6m, con máy của bác Luyến có độ chính xác 0,01mm chứ không nhầm sang 0,01inch thì độ chính xác của nó cao gấp nhiều lần độ chính xác của các bàn máp đang được dùng làm chuẩn để chế tạo máy ở Nhật.
> 
> Với tiêu chuẩn lắp máy cao như thế này thì em không đủ trình để theo học cụ Luyến rồi. Bác Nam có giỏi thì theo đi rồi về dạy lại cho em ạ.
> ...


tiêu chuẩn sai số 0.03 -0.06 trên mặt 2mx6m là sai số tông thể trên bề mặt bàn map bác nhé nó đánh giá trị số chỗ cao chỗ thấp. còn của em, anh em đàng bàn luận là cách rà trên tổng chiều dài 6m. bác lại nói sang hệ inch chán bác quá

----------


## Luyến

Cuối này khoe máy tí nhể cãi nhau cả ngày roiif mệt phết á. .

----------

duonghoang, Ga con

----------


## Tuấn

Chủ nhật em vẫn phải đi cày, buổi chiều về qua chỗ cụ mình làm chầu bia đê  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## thucncvt

> Cuối này khoe máy tí nhể cãi nhau cả ngày roiif mệt phết á. .


Chúc mừng Luyến hôm nào rảnh ghé thăm quan cái nhỉ ,con Máy V1 có mặt rồi con V2 này phải lên mới được

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Chủ nhật em vẫn phải đi cày, buổi chiều về qua chỗ cụ mình làm chầu bia đê


Ok bác chủ nhật qua em làm ít thịt chó anh em lại zai cho vui. 






> Chúc mừng Luyến hôm nào rảnh ghé thăm quan cái nhỉ ,con Máy V1 có mặt rồi con V2 này phải lên mới được


Lúc nào qua em chơi nhé.

----------


## ktshung

ra tết anh làm chuyến phượt ra bắc chơi, chú Luyến cho ở ké mấy ngày tham quan máy móc nhé

----------


## Luyến

> ra tết anh làm chuyến phượt ra bắc chơi, chú Luyến cho ở ké mấy ngày tham quan máy móc nhé


Ok anh Hưng ra bắc thì vào em chơi. Nhà ngay gần đừong QL1 cũng tiện lắm á

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cuối này khoe máy tí nhể cãi nhau cả ngày roiif mệt phết á. .


Che luôn 2 cây ti nhìn cho no cứng bác luyen ơi

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

mấy bác bên trên nói sai bét tè nè nhè không hiểu gì về kỹ thuật cả . Theo em đến ngắm thì con máy của bác luyến nó vuông và thẳng theo con mắt của em mà :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  .  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

Mình thường thấy bác Luyến gia cố khung máy kháng uốn bằng cách lấy thịt đè người. Nghĩa là cứ hết lớp sắt này đến lớp sắt khác, tuy nhiên có lẽ bác chưa rành về cơ kết cấu nên làm chưa hợp lý, bác nên bố trí các thanh giằng để biến lực uốn thành lực dọc thanh, nó sẽ cứng hơn nhiều và tiết kiệm nguyên vật liệu. Giống như các mái vòm giàn thép của các tòa nhà. Bác nên tìm đọc thêm về hệ tĩnh định và hệ siêu tĩnh. Mình nói sai các bác bỏ quá cho nhé

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

E cám ơn bác góp ý. Kết cấu em không đựoc học bác ạ em chỉ nghĩ về 1 hệ gân cơ chắc chắn nếu có kiều kiện thì em sẽ làm đặc luôn cho đầm á. Còn việc sử dụng I,H trong khung máy là để em tạo ra 1 mặt phẳng tuơng đối cái này rất quang trọng vì khi lên 1 con máy bề mặt rộng 30 mét vuông mà điều kiẹn nhà xưởng chật hẹp thì thiệt là ko rễ để kê kích cho phẳng đâu ah. em thấy nhiều bác cứ so sánh máy với kết cấu khung nhà, cột điện là sao nhể ??

----------


## Tuấn

Cái trục Z vuông vuông bác chủ phay được 2 mặt song song là cũng kì công phết đấy nhỉ. Đi thuê ngoài chắc vụ này không ổn rồi.

Cái này làm bằng tay thì không có vấn đề, quẳng lên bàn máp cạo cạo là xong, chiêu gá trên máy rồi dịch phôi hôm nào bác Luyến bày cho em cách làm với nha  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Suy nghĩ cá nhân là nếu bác L làm đúng kết cấu.. thì tiết kiệm được khoảng 2/3 tiền sắt.. mà độ cứng vũng vẫn không thay đổi. Chưa nói là tiết kiệm được công thợ gấp nhiều lần.
Trong khung giàn sắt.. thấy tổng chi phí thường khoảng gấp 2.5 lần nguyên vật liệu. Tức công xá và vật tư phụ chiếm khoảng 1.5 lần. Theo đánh giá cá nhân thì.. công xá chiếm trên 1 lần. Chưa nói.. nếu đòi hỏi mối hàn phải cao cấp hơn (bật thợ hàn cao hơn & khó hơn) thì chi phí công thợ sẽ đội lên rất nhiều.


_Xin nói rỏ hơn
Bật thợ hàn nó không như bật thợ thông thường là càng già thì càng hay. Em đã từng theo hổ trợ huấn luyện hàn và QC hàn, thấy nhiều anh thợ già.. vào không học & thi được cũng tỉ lệ thi đạt thấp hơn nhiều so với mấy anh thợ chưa biết hàn. Vì họ rất bảo thủ. Cứ nghĩ mối hàn mình ra đẹp là Ok, có hướng dẫn kiểu nào cũng không chịu nghe.
Với hàn.. thì đẹp xấu chỉ là yếu tố thẩm mỹ. Chất lượng mối hàn ở chổ độ bền mà mối hàn có được. Độ bền thì nó ảnh hưởng từ chế độ đến vật liệu hàn. Nhưng cơ bản dễ hiểu là mối hàn không bị rỗ, mọt._

Mà đây chỉ là ý kiến cá nhân thôi nhé.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Gần xưởng bác Luyến có cái trường nghề đào tạo thợ hàn 6G, em có xem hôm mọi người thi tay nghề, thấy rất ổn, chi phí cũng rẻ, vài củ là xong cái bằng 3G, 6G đâu hơn chục củ thì phải ợ.

Bác L thích thì cử vài đồng chí qua đấy học cái bằng 3G là về mang máy co2 ra hàn trần ngon luôn roài  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## trandai87

Chính thức thấy sợ rùi! em có theo dõi diễn đàn từ ngày chuyển công ty vì có nhiều thời gian lên và xem quá trình dựng máy của bác Luyến. Máy to và khủng thế này làm em nản học CNC......
Còn học dài dài!

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

> Gần xưởng bác Luyến có cái trường nghề đào tạo thợ hàn 6G, em có xem hôm mọi người thi tay nghề, thấy rất ổn, chi phí cũng rẻ, vài củ là xong cái bằng 3G, 6G đâu hơn chục củ thì phải ợ.
> Bác L thích thì cử vài đồng chí qua đấy học cái bằng 3G là về mang máy co2 ra hàn trần ngon luôn roài


Bằng ấy có được QC quốc tế không ạ? Thường thợ nhà ta thì không cần bằng, còn thợ làm công trình mà đòi bằng.. thì bằng nghề VN nó ứ thèm xem.
Mà em bỏ mảng hàn này cũng chục năm rồi, giờ em lạc hậu rồi bác ạ!

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Bằng ấy có được QC quốc tế không ạ? Thường thợ nhà ta thì không cần bằng, còn thợ làm công trình mà đòi bằng.. thì bằng nghề VN nó ứ thèm xem.
> Mà em bỏ mảng hàn này cũng chục năm rồi, giờ em lạc hậu rồi bác ạ!


Em không rõ, hôm ấy kiểm tra cấp bằng cho thợ đi hàn ở Tiệp khắc, mấy thằng Tiệp bẩn đứng đấy, đỗ bạn nào cho vào danh sách bạn ấy. Giáo viên đào tạo ở đấy em thấy cũng ổn bác ạ.

Bằng hàn quôc tế bi chừ ở VN mình nhiều nơi có chức năng cấp rồi, hôm nay bên em cũng cho mấy chục tên thi để cấp lại, giá trị max của nó được có 2 năm thôi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

> E cám ơn bác góp ý. Kết cấu em không đựoc học bác ạ em chỉ nghĩ về 1 hệ gân cơ chắc chắn nếu có kiều kiện thì em sẽ làm đặc luôn cho đầm á. Còn việc sử dụng I,H trong khung máy là để em tạo ra 1 mặt phẳng tuơng đối cái này rất quang trọng vì khi lên 1 con máy bề mặt rộng 30 mét vuông mà điều kiẹn nhà xưởng chật hẹp thì thiệt là ko rễ để kê kích cho phẳng đâu ah. em thấy nhiều bác cứ so sánh máy với kết cấu khung nhà, cột điện là sao nhể ??


So sánh là bởi vì khung nhà hay cột điện hay gì đi nữa thì nó là hệ khung thép chịu các lực tác động, nó có những điểm tương đồng. Bác chịu khó nghiên cứu tý sẽ hiểu, người ta đã từng chỉ dùng những que diêm liên kết theo sơ đồ không gian và chịu được sức người đứng lên, bác cứ chịu khó nghiên cứu đi, em bảo đảm ko thừa đâu.
Còn chuyện bác làm thật nặng cho đầm thì em có phản đối gì đâu, chỉ là vẫn dùng sắt thép như thế nhưng cách liên kết khác đi một tý, nó sẽ vững hơn gấp 3,4 lần như thế nữa

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác ktshung nhận xét việc áp dụng tính toán kết cấu là quá đúng với kết cấu máy của bác Luyến rồi ạ. Nhưng em thắc mắc là hệ máy là hệ tải động, chịu tác động lực ngẫu nhiên (có thể theo chu kỳ). Vậy dùng hệ tĩnh sao giải quyết được ạ ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

> Hehe bác ktshung nhận xét việc áp dụng tính toán kết cấu là quá đúng với kết cấu máy của bác Luyến rồi ạ. Nhưng em thắc mắc là hệ máy là hệ tải động, chịu tác động lực ngẫu nhiên (có thể theo chu kỳ). Vậy dùng hệ tĩnh sao giải quyết được ạ ?


Trên đời này thứ gì chẳng chịu tải ngẫu nhiên, cái khung cầu thép biết xe chạy như thế nào? cái cột điện biết gió hướng nào .... Hệ kết cấu càng tối ưu khi biến các tải động ngẫu nhiên ấy thành các lực truyền dọc thanh. Ví dụ cái khung hình chử nhật sẽ cứng hơn rất nhiều lần khi chỉ cần hàn thêm một thanh giằng chéo nhỏ. Và lưu ý với bác, các lực truyền vào máy chả có gì là ngẫu nhiên cả, đi đi lại lại phân tích ra cũng vài ba hướng của lực thôi nhé...

----------


## CKD

> Hehe bác ktshung nhận xét việc áp dụng tính toán kết cấu là quá đúng với kết cấu máy của bác Luyến rồi ạ. Nhưng em thắc mắc là hệ máy là hệ tải động, chịu tác động lực ngẫu nhiên (có thể theo chu kỳ). Vậy dùng hệ tĩnh sao giải quyết được ạ ?


Nếu tải trọng tĩnh mà còn không chịu được thì làm sao chịu được tải động nhỉ?
Thông thường.. nếu xét trên kết cấu không có khối lượng thì đơn giản nhất. Xong lại áp khối lượng của chính cái kết cấu ấy. Xong lại cho tải trọng tỉnh vào cái kết cấu ấy. Xong lại cho cái tải ấy dao động trong 1 hoặc nhiều chu kỳ để kiểm tra run động. Bla bla.
Nhưng phần lớn chỉ cần đảm bảo được tải tỉnh là Ok. Vì sau đó là còn cả mớ hệ số an toàn nữa mà.

Mà nói nhiều thì nói vậy. chứ nội việc tính toán lực cắt thôi đã mệt rồi. Nên thường.. nếu có tính thì cái này em ước lượng hết.

----------


## Luyến

> Nếu tải trọng tĩnh mà còn không chịu được thì làm sao chịu được tải động nhỉ?
> Thông thường.. nếu xét trên kết cấu không có khối lượng thì đơn giản nhất. Xong lại áp khối lượng của chính cái kết cấu ấy. Xong lại cho tải trọng tỉnh vào cái kết cấu ấy. Xong lại cho cái tải ấy dao động trong 1 hoặc nhiều chu kỳ để kiểm tra run động. Bla bla.
> Nhưng phần lớn chỉ cần đảm bảo được tải tỉnh là Ok. Vì sau đó là còn cả mớ hệ số an toàn nữa mà.
> 
> Mà nói nhiều thì nói vậy. chứ nội việc tính toán lực cắt thôi đã mệt rồi. Nên thường.. nếu có tính thì cái này em ước lượng hết.


áng áng đi cho nhanh cụ ah. còn việc áp dụng được khoa học vào thực tế thì nhất luôn á. em làm máy theo cách làm của nông dân lên thấy được được là em quất thôi chủ yếu theo kinh nghiệm. những kiến thức các cụ chia sẽ rất bổ ích mong các cụ tiếp tục chia sẻ hoặc nếu có 1 công thức chung nào đó đưa ra để khi lên con máy sau em có cơ sở để tính toán. 
bật mí với các cụ là em đang âm mưu 1 con Gantry 1mx3m thanks các cụ

----------


## hung1706

Tải tĩnh là tải do bản thân kết cấu, nếu có ngoại lực tập trung hay phân bố thì tính luôn là ngoại lực nhưng Giá trị Không Thay Đổi. Sau khi tính toán thì nhân hệ số an toàn vào.
Tải ngẫu nhiên là gì? Bao gồm luôn cả các thành phần Lực cắt (cái này xem lý thuyết về Dao Phay trong Sổ tay cơ khí 1 2 3), Vận tốc, gia tốc cắt...vv. Các thành phần lực này là Có Giá Trị Thay Đổi.
Hehe em chém gió tí...đừng chém em  :Big Grin: . Cơ mà mấy bác làm máy thương mại cho bọn Nhật thì nên lưu ý vì bọn Nhật nó giỏi đòi hỏi ba cái vụ tính toán này lắm  :Mad: 
Em cũng đưa ra khái niệm lý thuyết thôi, chứ còn thực tế thì trăm vạn kiểu nên có thấy làm máy ngon lành thì mới tin được ạ  :Wink: . Mời các bác xem nhíp vui ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

Cụ cứ nhớ nôm na thế này, liên kết tam giác là tối ưu nhất vì khi có lực tác dụng vào nút nó sẽ truyền dọc các thanh và hạn chế bị uốn (thép chịu uốn kém hơn kéo nhiều) vì thế cứ có mối liên kết nào nhiều cạnh hơn tam giác thì cụ cứ cho giằng vào khóa lại để chia ra thành tam giác (theo tất cả các phương trong không gian nhé). Còn to nhỏ lớn bé tùy cụ cảm nhận. Cụ tự nhận nông dân thì em cũng dùng cách giải thích cơ bản cho nông dân hiểu ... hehehe

----------

CKD, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Đính kèm 28750

kết cấu gầm của 1 con máy bên tây đây ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Các bác giúp em với ah. em mua controller này về dùng đã đấu đá dây nhợ Ok rồi nhưng ko biết cách config xung của các trục ah bác nào biết hướng dẫn em với. Thanks



đây là manual các bác xem giúp

http://www.szghauto.com/uploads/2015...1714444708.pdf

----------


## terminaterx300

> http://www.szghauto.com/uploads/2015...1714444708.pdf


đọc từ trang 66, nó nói ko có khung bảng hơi khó hiểu  :Cool: 

bộ này 5000 tệ thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cái này anh hỏi anh Nam mập là được nè. Hình như ảnh đang xài bộ điều khiển này cho con máy C của ảnh ớ.:-)

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> đọc từ trang 66, nó nói ko có khung bảng hơi khó hiểu 
> 
> bộ này 5000 tệ thì phải


thanks cụ nhá ở trang 70 ạ em lười đọc quá  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

Ah cụ nam mập có lắp thay dao tự động ko ?

----------


## Tuấn

> thanks cụ nhá ở trang 70 ạ em lười đọc quá


Hết thuốc chữa  :Frown:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hết thuốc chữa


Cái này hơi khó hiểu cụ ah. Đến khi đọc đựoc 1 đoạn của trang 70 em mới hiểu đựoc nội dung của trang 69.  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Nó không hướng dẫn cách truy cập user parameter, cách lưu back-up... Chắc phải xem xem có trong đĩa soft đi kèm không, cho dễ set.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái này anh hỏi anh Nam mập là được nè. Hình như ảnh đang xài bộ điều khiển này cho con máy C của ảnh ớ.:-)


đâu ra mài, tao đâu có điều kiện như thế đâu, lolz  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Con này số xui không được lên cái máy bư bự khủng nhất VN mà phải cam phận lủi thủi về nhà em cho con Brother ghẻ nó hành xác  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Độp hập  :Cool: , còn được khuyến mãi cái hộp dao Duracarb, ho ho.



Ông nhỏ nhảy vô lụm cái tay quay ngay, ở nhà nó hay lên đống đồ em lục cái tay quay fanuc ra nghịch



Cài, chạy thử ngon lành.


Loay hoay mãi chả thấy function ATC và config mấy cái IO, lại phải liên hệ hãng, hic.

Thanks.

----------

hung1706, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, ngocsut, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

Kèo nợ lâu quá xá keke.

----------


## Luyến

Nhập ký hành trình làm máy chắc vẫn còn dài.  :Stick Out Tongue:  cô chị ra đi thì cô em dì lại lớn lại trắng đẹp nõn nà chẳng khác gì cố chị  :Smile:  hàng về mấy ngày rồi hôm nay rảnh em khoe ạ.







Nghịch con 5axis

----------

CKD, Ga con

----------


## Luyến

up tiến độ công việc ah. lưu lại khoảnh khắc trước lúc sơn máy

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Minh Phi Nguyen, solero

----------


## hminhtq

> Nhập ký hành trình làm máy chắc vẫn còn dài.  cô chị ra đi thì cô em dì lại lớn lại trắng đẹp nõn nà chẳng khác gì cố chị  hàng về mấy ngày rồi hôm nay rảnh em khoe ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nghịch con 5axis


Control này nhiều thóc ko cụ

----------


## Tuấn

Em đang ngâm cứu vụ phốt phát hóa cái bàn T, làm bằng sắt giống của cụ chủ, phay sắt xong, lười mà không dọn, bỏ đấy mấy hôm sau nó vàng khè, nhìn rứt là khó chịu

À cái controller màu xanh bên trên cụ tậu được ở đâu thía ? cụ control nó hay nó control lại cụ vậy  :Smile: 

Cái nè nè :

----------


## Luyến

> Control này nhiều thóc ko cụ


Hơn ngàn cụ ah. Phục thuộc vào điều khiển mấy trục. Của em là 4 trục còn 5 trục cũng ko khác gì chỉ khác nhau phần mềm điều khiển thôi.

----------


## Luyến

> Em đang ngâm cứu vụ phốt phát hóa cái bàn T, làm bằng sắt giống của cụ chủ, phay sắt xong, lười mà không dọn, bỏ đấy mấy hôm sau nó vàng khè, nhìn rứt là khó chịu
> 
> À cái controller màu xanh bên trên cụ tậu được ở đâu thía ? cụ control nó hay nó control lại cụ vậy 
> 
> Cái nè nè :


Em sắm đựoc gần nhà cụ ah cách vài trăm mét. Em đang điều khiển nó

----------


## thuhanoi

Hơn ngàn thì chỉ được chứng nhận quyền sử dụng thôi  :Big Grin: 
Nhưng 2 spindle hơi quá tải, không vừa tay, kiếm loại bằng quả cam thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Tình hình là con máy khủng long bạo chúa của em đã xong. Chấm dứt những tháng ngày nó hành em mất ăn mất ngủ. Và đến bây giờ là những ngày em hành hạ nó. Chờ cho sơn khô em sẽ test thử xem sao.

----------

CQV, Diyodira, GOHOME, hung1706, ngocsut, nhatson, ppgas, racing boy, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Sao thiếu chữ cuibaptiensinh hân hạnh tài trợ servo xz cho c trình này nhỉ. Đùa tí cho vui thôi. Em cũng đang hóng clip chạy phôi đây

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

hỏi ngu tí , cái bàn chắc sẽ đặp thêm lớp thép nữa thành bàn T chứ hả luyến ơi

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng bulong mất thẩm mĩ quá cụ L ơi :3

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Chúc mừng anh Luyến, với em con máy này là tuyệt nhất rồi. Hy vọng 2 năm nữa em sẽ thực hiện 1 dự án hoành tráng thế này ở tại SG.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ cuibaptiensinh chưa đến phần cám ơn mọi người mà. Giờ mới song giai đoạn đầu thôi còn phải tét ra sản phầm thì các cụ mới duyệt máy.

@biêt tuốt. Bàn T em làm là 2 miếng thép xếp chồng lên nhau, miéng tôn dưới dầy 30mm em sẽ phay phẳng miếng này trứoc khi đặt miếng tôn 40mm lên trên. Miếng trên sẽ đựoc phay kỹ lại. Để lấy mặt phẳng chuẩn.

@ Hung1706 . Máy to vậy muốn làm đẹp cũng khó lắm á. Kệ mấy con buông xù xì xấu xí đi cụ ơi.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Nhìn vững chắc thế này chắc chạy sẽ ổn thôi. Ko gì phải lăn tăn. Nhưng thấy cái ctrol để trên cao thế làm thêm cái ghế cho người vận hành ngồi nữa. Còn làm thang để leo lên nữa chứ

----------

Luyến

----------


## thucncvt

> Nhìn vững chắc thế này chắc chạy sẽ ổn thôi. Ko gì phải lăn tăn. Nhưng thấy cái ctrol để trên cao thế làm thêm cái ghế cho người vận hành ngồi nữa. Còn làm thang để leo lên nữa chứ


haha bác đùng ý em ,em vừa đinh conmem thấy bác nói đúng ý em 
Luyến làm cái bậc tam cấp để lên máy và cái ghế trên đó theo bộ controler để cho người vận hành  ,chứ thao tác hơi bị nhiều đấy ,và Máy này thì nên dùng master cam để lập trình ,đển khai thác hết công lực của bộ điều khiển này. ,mà cài Master cam thì dùng bản X5 hoăjc X4 cho dễ cài

----------

Luyến

----------


## hoctap256

> haha bác đùng ý em ,em vừa đinh conmem thấy bác nói đúng ý em 
> Luyến làm cái bậc tam cấp để lên máy và cái ghế trên đó theo bộ controler để cho người vận hành  ,chứ thao tác hơi bị nhiều đấy ,và Máy này thì nên dùng master cam để lập trình ,đển khai thác hết công lực của bộ điều khiển này. ,mà cài Master cam thì dùng bản X5 hoăjc X4 cho dễ cài


em làm 1 mắt mở 1 mắt cũng cài được x9  masercam cài đơn giản như đan rổ

----------

Luyến

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> em làm 1 mắt mở 1 mắt cũng cài được x9  masercam cài đơn giản như đan rổ


thằng ku này bé biết gì mà nói ngồi im đê đừng có mà hóng hớt nhé đợi máy chạy đã rồi hãy tham giá  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> em làm 1 mắt mở 1 mắt cũng cài được x9  masercam cài đơn giản như đan rổ


tưởng nhắm 2 mắt vẫn cài được chứ mở một mắt thì.......anh cũng cài được hehe

----------


## Luyến

> haha bác đùng ý em ,em vừa đinh conmem thấy bác nói đúng ý em 
> Luyến làm cái bậc tam cấp để lên máy và cái ghế trên đó theo bộ controler để cho người vận hành  ,chứ thao tác hơi bị nhiều đấy ,và Máy này thì nên dùng master cam để lập trình ,đển khai thác hết công lực của bộ điều khiển này. ,mà cài Master cam thì dùng bản X5 hoăjc X4 cho dễ cài


hôm nào chỉ giáo em vài chiêu để khai thác hết công lực của controller này nhé. thanks 

@ trường ới hôm nào cài giúp anh mastercam X9.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Nhìn vững chắc thế này chắc chạy sẽ ổn thôi. Ko gì phải lăn tăn. Nhưng thấy cái ctrol để trên cao thế làm thêm cái ghế cho người vận hành ngồi nữa. Còn làm thang để leo lên nữa chứ


chủ yếu là dùng tay cầm rời chứ cái bản control mấy khi dùng bác .đa phần đổ code chứ mấy khi chạy job đâu.mà có dùng thì bác ấy cũng ngồi trong bàn máy với tay ra à.làm cái thang để leo lên bàn máy với cái ghế ngồi trong đó để chỉnh đồ giá là ngon rồi ..kaka

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ chủ sơn màu đẹp phết, con này mà cho vào cái xưởng mới thì nhìn long lanh phết đới.

Chạy thử đê cụ chủ ui, bia đê  :Smile: 

Mà hôm nào bia bọt í, không cần ra quán đâu, cụ rài cái chiếu lên mặt máy, bà con ngồi giống các cụ trên đình, móc két bia vào đầu sờ pín cho nó di chuyển, khỏi phải bưng bê  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## GORLAK

> Cụ chủ sơn màu đẹp phết, con này mà cho vào cái xưởng mới thì nhìn long lanh phết đới.
> 
> Chạy thử đê cụ chủ ui, bia đê 
> 
> Mà hôm nào bia bọt í, không cần ra quán đâu, cụ rài cái chiếu lên mặt máy, bà con ngồi giống các cụ trên đình, móc két bia vào đầu sờ pín cho nó di chuyển, khỏi phải bưng bê


Lỡ đang ngồi uống mà cái máy nó nổi khùng nó tán cho mỗi ng 1 phát, vui phải biết =))

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Tứ đại mỹ nam.  :Wink:

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, h-d, linhdt1121, Minh Phi Nguyen, mpvmanh

----------


## Diyodira

> Tứ đại mỹ nam.


nhìn mấy bác này giống siêu nhân với người ngoài hành tinh quá, đang đứng bên cổ máy "kẻ hủy diệt ..."  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

mắt ông nào cũng long sòng sọc mỗi mắt mình bt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Loanh quanh mãi cuối cùng cũng tét được trục Z.

----------

biết tuốt, Diyodira, Ga con, GORLAK, ppgas, solero

----------


## Diyodira

> Loanh quanh mãi cuối cùng cũng tét được trục Z.


hộp bọc dây trục z bác làm ấn tượng nhể, thông thường là cho nó gập cổ, còn bách L cho nó gập mông nhìn khiêu gợi quá chời  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

báo cáo ông Táo và các cụ trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com vậy là chỉ tiêu đặt ra là chốt hạ hoàn thành xong cái máy này vào dịp cuối năm 2016 ạ. em xin cám ơn anh em đã chia sẽ kinh nghiệm giúp em hoàn thành dự án này. 2 ngày trước em đã tét máy và đưa vào hoạt động thử xong cho máy làm việc kiếm xèng luôn ah. do cuối năm công việc nhiều em quay tạm lại vài clip ngắn để khoe với các cụ.
nhát cuốc đầu tiên trên mảnh đất mới đây ạ  :Big Grin: 



phay thử dao D100 chip R6, S2000 F700 step down 3mm.



 sản phầm đầu tiên. 




cuối năm vội không phay gờ bậc gì hết sản phẩm thiếu thẩm mỹ quá.  :Wink:

----------

Ga con, hung1706

----------


## hoctap256

phoi R6 như vậy là hơi mỏng anh ạ. 
Phoi đạt sẽ ra màu  cầu vồng.

----------

Ga con, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> phoi R6 như vậy là hơi mỏng anh ạ. 
> Phoi đạt sẽ ra màu  cầu vồng.


anh chạy hơi nhát chết  :Big Grin:  chỉ sợ spindle yếu đứng máy lại là toi con dao. lúc nào trường về nhà anh chơi chạy thử cho anh vài đường cơ bản

----------


## Tuấn

> phay thử dao D100 chip R6, S2000 F700 step down 3mm.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...#ixzz4WHgkCZM1


Dao d= 100 ăn sâu mỗi nhát 2-4ly bác cho chạy S 500 thui, F1200 là vừa rồi. F700 chậm quá.
Con dao này ăn khỏa mặt nó nhẹ lắm, spin to tướng không sợ yếu đâu, con spin gỗ 3,7kw còn chạy f2300 được mà.

----------


## Luyến

> Con dao này ăn khỏa mặt nó nhẹ lắm, spin to tướng không sợ yếu đâu, con spin gỗ 3,7kw còn chạy f2300 được mà.


Cụ chạy dao khỏa mặt mà F2300 thì cụ chạy hai sờ pít roiif,  Chắc cụ ăn mỏng. Máy em chạy làm sao được nhanh ah max em đặt G0 có 2000mm/p ah Em cho ăn sâu vậy là để thử cảm giác máy thoii.

Hơi tiếc chút ngày lắp máy cứ nghĩ con bt40 built-in là đủ roiif lên quết định quất luôn. Chứ Nghe cụ phúc làm con BT50 đầu kéo 11kw thì bây giờ bá cháy 

Ps. Các cụ cho em hỏi em dùng Bt e500 e đặt dòng chạy 7A lúc khởi động lên 15A vào tải ăn nặng có lúc em thấy lên 25A chạy bình thường. Nhưng khi em tắt spindle động cơ gần dừng lại thì em thấy nó tăng lên 35A và báo lỗi. Em phải chỉnh lại Thoòng số gì ko ah. Thanks các bác

----------


## solero

Xem lại thời gian giảm tốc DEC (tăng lên) và Base Frequency (bằng tem trên động cơ), boot torque, auto tuning ... Tối về em ngâm manual xem sao.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Cái vụ này cụ phải ngâm cứu chỗ brake (không dùng hoặc chỉnh tần số bắt đầu brake nhỏ hơn 2hz thôi).

Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

> ............... Nhưng khi em tắt spindle động cơ gần dừng lại thì em thấy nó tăng lên 35A và báo lỗi. Em phải chỉnh lại Thoòng số gì ko ah. Thanks các bác


Bác xem lại thông số liên quan đến phanh hãm

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hehe anh chủ yếu phay khung sắt, máy gỗ, cái quét mặt chỉ cần mỏng 1pass 2mm là thơm rồi. Chạy mốt thời gian nữa cần nâng cấp em tìm BT50 built luôn cho máu. Hàng này có hoài.

----------

Luyến

----------


## hung1706

BT50 biu-in gần 300kg nha cụ Rô-mê-ô, tháo cái mặt bích ra hơi khoai và nguyên con không thôi cũng gần 150kg hơn đó hehehe.

----------


## Luyến

@kem 
tớ đặt thời gian giảm tốc xuống 10s rồi. 


để ngày mai em mò mục này xem ạ.

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe anh chủ yếu phay khung sắt, máy gỗ, cái quét mặt chỉ cần mỏng 1pass 2mm là thơm rồi. Chạy mốt thời gian nữa cần nâng cấp em tìm BT50 built luôn cho máu. Hàng này có hoài.


romeo ơi nặng nhẹ ko quan trọng miễn là cái thân của nó khoảng 200mm là ok nhé.

----------


## Ga con

Thế mới khó đó a.
200kg mà phi 200 thì nó dài bằng trục Z của anh  :Stick Out Tongue: . Mấy con bt50 thì toàn cỡ bích phi 300 không à. BT40 mà cỡ trên 7.5kw bích cũng gần cỡ đó.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

Thanks các cụ em đặt rated capacity sai ah. Em đặt lại 5,5kw là lúc dừng spindle ko báo lỗi nữa roiif. Thanks cả nhà

----------


## Luyến

tết đến ... rồi các bác ợ  :Embarrassment: , em phay cái mặt bàn máy ạ  
dao D=100 R6- chạy f1000 s2000 step 0.3mm

----------

biết tuốt, CNC là Đam Mê, cuong, Ga con, Gamo, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Clip úp lên YouTube rất nét là trích link qua cncprovn thì chất lượng clip kém hơn là sao nhể các cụ ?

----------


## Gamo

Có lẽ là do setting thui bác, trong Youtube người dùng có thể chọn độ phân giải mà

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Độ phân giải có 240p thôi mà.. nét sao được mà nét.
Cụ Luyến xem chế độ lúc úp Youtube có full HD không á. Chứ úp có 240p mà đòi nét như clip gốc thì youtube thần thánh quá.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

ok em chỉnh lại rồi. em xem lại video trên youtube mờ quá thanks các cụ

----------


## Tuấn

chúc mừng bác chủ, chạy vậy ngon roài

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Đầu năm nhiều việc lu bu quá. Hôm nay e cho phay thử dao D=180mm f300, s1200rpm, stepdown 0,8mm. 



Chạy tay bằng hand-held hơi nhanh ko xác định được F

----------

CKD, iamnot.romeo, mactech

----------


## mactech

Hôm nào đỡ lubu bác Luyến phay cho em cái khung máy ăn gỗ tấm 1m22x2m44 nhé?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hôm nào đỡ lubu bác Luyến phay cho em cái khung máy ăn gỗ tấm 1m22x2m44 nhé?


Có sẵn khung máy 1625 cụ có lấy ko ah. Về lắp máy 1325 thì thoải mái ah. Mẫu máy Đây ạ

----------

mactech

----------


## mactech

Thanks bác, để vài bữa em chạy xuống em luôn

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Khoe phay giống máy phay cơ. Đài quạt D150mm 1 dao, f150mm/p s400rpm hehe spindle yếu quá phay kiểu này cứ phải đứng canh me chỉ sợ đứng spindle lại thì lại toi mất con dao  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luyến

Hộp số vuông góc đã về rồi ah.  :Cool:  mất hơi nhiều thời gian để kiểm tra chất lượng, rút ruột đựoc 10 lít dầu hịn  :Embarrassment: 




Thêm em hôp số dòng cyclo của sumitomo đường kính chỗ lớn nhất 400mm, ratio 1/43 nặng quá 4 thằng đực dựa mới bế vào đựoc

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Cụ luyến  :Frown:  E đang chết mòn chết mỏi chờ cụ khai đao đây ạ  :Frown: (

----------


## Luyến

> Cụ luyến  E đang chết mòn chết mỏi chờ cụ khai đao đây ạ (


Cụ cứ bình tĩnh. Em đang bận quá Hehe

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ e biết là phải biết xếp hàng ạ. Cơ mà cụ bảo hôm sau báo lại cho e cp dự tính cơ mà e chờ mòn cổ mấy hôm chưa thấy cụ í ới nên nghĩ cụ quên mất ạ :d

----------


## Luyến

> Dạ e biết là phải biết xếp hàng ạ. Cơ mà cụ bảo hôm sau báo lại cho e cp dự tính cơ mà e chờ mòn cổ mấy hôm chưa thấy cụ í ới nên nghĩ cụ quên mất ạ :d


Thì có đâu lúc nào em hàn xong em cân lên nhân tiền + công làm 1.2t nữa là chấm hết có gì phải xoắn nhể.  :Big Grin:

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Gamo

> Úp tí tiến độ cho vui. em phay mặt phẳng dài 5.5m bằng cơm ah.
> 
> Đính kèm 27934
> 
> Đính kèm 27935
> 
> Đính kèm 27936
> 
> trục X đã sẵn sàng 
> ...


Hix... xin lỗi cụ Luyến, đào mộ thread này lên tí... cụ phay phẳng mặt để bắt thanh răng bằng router gỗ ạ? Còn 2 đường phay để bắt thanh trượt thì cụ phay phẳng bằng cách nào?

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

> Hix... xin lỗi cụ Luyến, đào mộ thread này lên tí... cụ phay phẳng mặt để bắt thanh răng bằng router gỗ ạ? Còn 2 đường phay để bắt thanh trượt thì cụ phay phẳng bằng cách nào?


2 đường bắt ray tháo máy có sắn rồi ạ. Cụ ấy chỉ phay đường lắp thanh răng thôi ạ.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hix... xin lỗi cụ Luyến, đào mộ thread này lên tí... cụ phay phẳng mặt để bắt thanh răng bằng router gỗ ạ? Còn 2 đường phay để bắt thanh trượt thì cụ phay phẳng bằng cách nào?


Phay bằng cơm ah Hehe   :Wink: 
Bây giờ cần phay gì dài thì hú em ah.

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

Tést đầu phay vuông góc trên Ly-dragon2016.

----------

blacksky2411, emptyhb, Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, huuminhsh

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Tést đầu phay vuông góc trên Ly-dragon2016.


đáng đồng tiền bỏ ra quá anh ơi, đường cắt đẹp quá

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cho câu nhận xét công bằng xem so với vơ sần 1 đầu tay bê tông cốt thép thì con số 2 này chạy năng suất gấp mấy lần ợ ?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Luyến

> Bác chủ cho câu nhận xét công bằng xem so với vơ sần 1 đầu tay bê tông cốt thép thì con số 2 này chạy năng suất gấp mấy lần ợ ?


Con này chạy hơn 1 tẹo bác ah Hihi.

----------


## hoahong102

ko bết bên nhà bác Luyến có nhận DIY máy in tiền ko, chứ em cần lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> ko bết bên nhà bác Luyến có nhận DIY máy in tiền ko, chứ em cần lắm


Để em báo công an là bác xúi em sản xuất máy in tiền nhá nhá nhá.  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> Bác chủ cho câu nhận xét công bằng xem so với vơ sần 1 đầu tay bê tông cốt thép thì con số 2 này chạy năng suất gấp mấy lần ợ ?


Nếu mà ko ngon hơn thì em bắt đền cụ và cụ phúc á. Hai cụ xúi dại em

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

Sau nhiều ngày tìm dao và đài dao phù hợp cho máy, cũng tốn kém dao cụ để thử nay em đã tìm được phương ppháp chạy dao và dao phù hợp. đầu phay vuông góc phay 4 cạnh bá cháy.

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## Gamo

> Nếu mà ko ngon hơn thì em bắt đền cụ và cụ phúc á. Hai cụ xúi dại em


Ui giời, hóa ra cụ cũng bị xúi dại à  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Chào ace diễn đàn chúc anh em một buổi tối vui vẻ bên gia đình thân yêu. 
> Để đáp ứng nhu cầu công việc và giải quyết những khuyết điểm của máy phay giường cũ phiên bản V1 LY-bê tông 2013  . 
> Nay em cho ra lò phiên bản V2 LY-Dragon2016.
> 
> Cấu hình máy. 
> Kích thước bao máy 4300x6030x4000mm 
> Hành trình làm việc 2800x5300x900mm
> Ray dẫn hướng và visme Hiwin 
> Điều khiển controler cong công nghiệp
> ...


hỏi ngu chút xíu, controler của szgh điều khiển 2 servo cho trục y dc ah

----------


## Luyến

> hỏi ngu chút xíu, controler của szgh điều khiển 2 servo cho trục y dc ah


Vâng đúng roiif bác controller điều khiển động cơ trục Y chạy song mã .

----------

KhangAnhCNC

----------


## Luyến

hiểu máy roiif mới có chế độ ăn uống tốt dc. Chạy dao D100 f700 s1000 ăn 0,7mm

----------


## Luyến

Máy phay giường LY-Dragon2016 sinh nhật tròn 1 tuổi.

----------

Diyodira, duonghoang, Ga con

----------


## thanh my

> Chuyện đã rồi thì sao ta?!?! Thôi thì chém cho version 3  
> 
> Đúng là tốn quá nhiều sắt thép mà hiệu quả ko cao, các thanh dầm chỉ liên kết ngoài cánh của thanh I/H, khi vận chuyển chúng xé như chơi. Với diện tích lớn vậy chỉ có nước nhờ xe cẩu bóc container nó kẹp thôi, hoặc cẩu kato nó thò đầu vào gắp ra.
> 
> Quy trình gia công ngược 
> Với kích thước máy này thì khổ tole đủ chiều dài Y, chiều ngang X phải ghép 2 tấm làm mặt máy. Bác cho thả lam dọc liền làm khung xương, xương ngang phải chịu ghép thôi, các mối ghép hàn liền mạch, chiều cao khung xương 400mm dầy 6mm chắc đủ (khung xương xà lan 250 tấn cũng cỡ đó và cũng ghép vậy thôi) Khi ghép hết khung xương tiếp tục thả lam bản 100 lên làm chân máy, lam ngoài biên 200mm để bắt bulong xuống nền. Chơi kiểu ngược  này cũng tội cho thợ hàn vì phải hàn ngửa  ..... xong úp nó lại. Ặc viết đến đây xem hình lại hình như xưởng bác ko có cẩu trần thì sao mà úp ta ... "thấy cũng tội nhưng thôi cũng kệ"
> 
> ... Sau khi chuyển chúng đến nơi an tọa, cân bàn lên cao đúng vị trí (cân thủy á), đóng hộc bơm bê tông giáp mặt chân đế, cho bulong chân đế xuống bê tông ngậm luôn. Nghĩ ngơi vài ngày vì bê tông ko có phụ gia, về xưởng tiếp tục phần trên.
> 
> Chém trên đt nhiêu đây mỏi tay thiệt  Trước kia có làm vài năm trong ngành đóng tàu, nay mang ra áp dụng cho cnc ko biết có tội ko ta, nếu có tội các bác xử nhẹ cho


nếu bên bạn cần vận chuyển hàng hóa cứ liên hệ bên Cty vận tải Hà Long nha bạn. Đảm bảo giá rẻ, an toàn và nhanh chóng hơn so với các cty khác. thông tin liên hệ: 
sdt: 0903123128 

website: vantaihalong.com

----------


## Luyến

Chuyển LY-Dragon2016 ra chỗ ở mới.

----------

